# Free $10 (amazon gift cert) for putting $40 in a Coinstar- good til 12/6/09



## ELDogStar

Now that I fully understand the CoinStar and Amazon gift card "arrangement".
I will have a new hobby of saving and exchanging my coins.

For those like be that did not fully understand...

As long as you make the exchange at the CoinStar machine for an Amazon "gift card" you DO NOT pay any percentage to CoinStar for the automated counting of your change! You get FULL CREDIT by way of your Amazon Gift Card.

Still waiting for shipment of Kindle 2, but today I am going to get my first Gift Card to be used EXCLUSIVELY for Kindle reading content!

Love this board!
Eric


----------



## Leslie

Keep in mind that not all Coinstar machines offer the giftcard option. Go to www.coinstar.com to find a machine in your area that does.

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Very true.  Look it up before you make the trip.

Also, they take paper bills, at least the ones around here do.  So if you don't want to keep hitting your credit card for all those little charges you can convert paper bills to an Amazon gift card as well.


----------



## ELDogStar

DawnOfChaos said:


> Very true. Look it up before you make the trip.
> 
> Also, they take paper bills, at least the ones around here do. So if you don't want to keep hitting your credit card for all those little charges you can convert paper bills to an Amazon gift card as well.


Thanks guys (and gals) I did and I am surrounded by CS machines and it seems everyone of them do the gift card thingie!

Happy Eric! VERY...


----------



## mwvickers

The CoinStar Web site says it gives an "e-certificate."  What is that and how does it work?


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> The CoinStar Web site says it gives an "e-certificate." What is that and how does it work?


It's a piece of paper that looks like a receipt with a code number on it. You go to your Amazon account and type in the code and it gets applied as a gift certificate balance.

I think they explain it that way so you don't expect to get a nice looking plastic card that you could give as a gift. This is a very ordinary looking receipt but it is worth money.

L


----------



## crebel

Just follow the instructions on the touch screen, at the prompt touch e-certificate, it will then give you various retailer options, touch the Amazon logo and then dump you coins (my does not take bills).  When it is done counting it will ask you again if you want the Amazon certificate.  When you tell it yes, it will print out a receipt (the e-certificate) with a confirmation number (combination of numbers and letters).  
When you get home go to the Manage Your Account section on the computer and choose add an e-certificate or gift card, put the confirmation number in the box, hit enter and Wallah - it tells you that you have $xx.xx on your account.  When you buy something from Amazon it will ALWAYS take it from your gift card/e-certificate balance first before charging a linked credit card.  You can also easily check your balance anytime in the same spot!  IT'S GREAT!!!


----------



## crebel

Obviously didn't preview my post - sorry about the spelling (you/your my/mine) errors - hope it was still understandable!


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks for the help Leslie and crebel.


----------



## elbowglitter

Be careful - there's a minimum amount of change required for gift cards/certificates.  I believe the minimum is $5.  I got caught in this while dumping a jar of change before I moved.  It was mostly pennies, so it didn't add up to much, but I was right under the $5 limit and had to pay the coin counting fee and not get a gift certificate.


----------



## crebel

There is no percentage or fee charged when you are getting an e-certificate - you get full credit of all money you put in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It seems like they don't take a combination of coins and bills.  The machine asks me to press the button for one or the other.  There's also a slot to swipe a credit/debit card.  I haven't tried that one, but if I do, it will be with my debit card.  

If your machine only takes coins, you can always go to the bank and get a couple of rolls of change.  I did that when I didn't have enough coins by the first of the month to get the amount I wanted.


----------



## crebel

That's right - just posted about this on the other thread about how much you spent in the first few days you had your kindle.  I just take my puny 4-8 hour/week paychecks to the bank and ask them to cash them in all change and unroll the coins into the coinstar machine!  I would love a machine that takes bills or debit cards to get the certificate.


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> Thanks guys (and gals) I did and I am surrounded by CS machines and it seems everyone of them do the gift card thingie!
> 
> Happy Eric! VERY...


I got:

$55.31

In Amazon Credit!


----------



## Anju 

ELDogStar said:


> I got:
> 
> $55.31
> 
> In Amazon Credit!


WOW - that's great! wanna share?


----------



## ELDogStar

Anju said:


> WOW - that's great! wanna share?


I suspect you may be too young for me to share my fortune with.
It might appear unseemly.

Have a great day, (kindle boards been acting up today)
Eric


----------



## ConnieK

That's fantastic!  Just found one 2 blocks from home.  Thank you!


----------



## BambiB

Yay!  Another way to feed my addiction!  And very close to home.  Only problem is now my kiddos are going to wonder where all of Mom's change went to when the dig around my purse for it!


----------



## Glynnis

Thanks for the information - I found a machine in a convenient location and plan to convert some of my change for either a gift card or e-cert. I've been avoiding some of the low-price books on Amazon because I didn't want to put them on my credit card -- this gives me a nice solution.


----------



## Anju 

ELDogStar said:


> I suspect you may be too young for me to share my fortune with.
> It might appear unseemly.
> 
> Have a great day, (kindle boards been acting up today)
> Eric


Eric - you are my hero! I'm an official geezerette so you just made my day


----------



## Guest

I found an Amazon GC spewing machine about 10 miles from the house but I am too impatient to save up change.  I bought $50.00 worth of quarters from the store office to get mine.


I ended up with $49.50 because 2 quarters were missed or missing.  I had them give me my missing 50 cents.  I'll be making the trip once a month and I like this so much better than using my CC.  


As an extra added bonus, the manager I talked to has a Kindleteer for a sister.  Next time I see her, I have to remember to mention th Kindleboards.


----------



## ELDogStar

This WILL BE my funding method to feed my hungry Kindle.
I save most quarters for laundry but all other coins (and some 2 bit pieces) will now be collected for this purpose.

I order lots of other things through Amazon so I will need to be extra b=vigilant that they do not use my GC balance for other Amazon purchases. Think I will write myself a large note to sticky above my monitor.

Time to get something actually done today,
Eric


----------



## crebel

Eric - I am pretty sure the only drawback is if you buy ANYTHING from ANYWHERE in Amazon they will deduct from you GC balance before going to any other credit or debit card you list even if you change the payment method.


----------



## ELDogStar

crebel said:


> Eric - I am pretty sure the only drawback is if you buy ANYTHING from ANYWHERE in Amazon they will deduct from you GC balance before going to any other credit or debit card you list even if you change the payment method.


If this is true, then it ain't going to work for me at all...
Guess I will have to buy something and see what options I have and if the use that GC "credit" up first.

This might STINK!

Eric


----------



## Angela

It's good to others enjoying the benefits of Coinstar!! My hubby hates change. We keep a "change bucket" at home that he empties loose change into as soon as he gets home. He even has one in his truck for when he gets changes back at a drive-thru. Since getting my Kindle, all the change now collected is designated for my Amazon account. The hubby loves the fact that I can better budget my book spending and it kinda feels like getting free books all the time! 



crebel said:


> Eric - I am pretty sure the only drawback is if you buy ANYTHING from ANYWHERE in Amazon they will deduct from you GC balance before going to any other credit or debit card you list even if you change the payment method.


Not true... when I purchased Christmas gifts for the gkids from Amazon, I was able to make the payment with my credit card and it never touched my gift card... It only deducts from gift card first if you use 1-click for the purchase.


----------



## Guest

I just recently was buying some books for my sister.  When it came time to pay or them I noticed it was using the gift card I use for my books.  

I was able to change my payment options, no probs and save the GC for my Kindle.


----------



## ELDogStar

THANK you Angela and Vampyre!

Angela I do what your husband does also, each night I empty my pockets of change and during the day all my change created while in my truck is put in a cup there. I am in my truck a lot driving form lesson to lesson, it adds up fast!.

I do not use one click often and now will create the habit NEVER to use it, and I will always (ALWAYS) double check my payment method. GC $ is ONLY for kindle downloads.

You folks rock!
Eric


----------



## ddarol

Thanks everyone for the info on Coinstar.  I did not know you could do that.  There is change everywhere and now I can get the books I really want.  Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

Glad we could help.


----------



## crebel

Thanks - I didn't connect that the GC deduction always comes first with one-click purchases only.  We often change debit cards for payment, but still use one-click.  My husband used one-click to order his Kindle 2 and THATS why it took my coinstar balance before using his debit to total the remaining balance on his new kindle!  Live and learn, that's why I love you guys and this board!


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Just throwing in a note in here....my hubby has his own little Amazon addiction going on.  In the form of coffee syrup.  We have a subscription that shows up every two months.     When Amazon bills us it automatically hits the certificate balance first.  I just have to remember to feed the Coinstar a little more to cover that on those months.

Keep that in mind if you ever get a subscription in their grocery area.


----------



## Gruntman

DawnOfChaos said:


> my hubby has his own little Amazon addiction going on. IN the form of coffee syrup.


He isn't from RI by anychance(eclipse syrup is the best)

after reading this thread I thought I would try it myself I put three very large jars in the trunk of my car drove to the nearest machine only to find all three jars broken in the trunk change every where(shoulda buckled them in a seat) Its going to take awhile to clean this up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gruntman said:


> He isn't from RI by anychance(eclipse syrup is the best)
> 
> after reading this thread I thought I would try it myself I put three very large jars in the trunk of my car drove to the nearest machine only to find all three jars broken in the trunk change every where(shoulda buckled them in a seat) Its going to take awhile to clean this up.


Ooooh, painful.

My sad story is hauling bags of change into the store only to find that the machine is full ... several times. That's why I use $'s now.


----------



## dollcrazy

You guys are the best. I didn't know anything about the coinstar machines and e certificates. You can bet there won't be anymore correct change spending around here. 

Cashier: Your total is $2.01
Me:That will be out of $3.00. 
I may even have to go as far as breaking my purchases into separate orders hahahaha.


----------



## rho

Also if you live where you have to take soda and beer cans or bottle to machines to recycle them save the change and when you get a bunch take it in -- that is what I will be doing as soon as I can --I was going to put it toward my K2 but decided I would just put it towards books and accessories for it later on.  I figure if I go a big ziplock bag at a time I can keep my books going for a long time since I have been saving the change from the cans for a really long time and have more than I can pick up.


----------



## libro

My DH has always loved to collect loose change since he was a young child and save it for a "rainy day." He gets teased about it a lot because he takes great care in adding up his change, even keeping a (yes, it's true) spreadsheet of his rolled coin savings total. I would raid his rolled coins except he'd notice an accounting discrepancy! LOL 

In the meantime, I'll just stop donating to his "cause" and keep loose change in my own secret place


----------



## ConnieK

libro said:


> My DH has always loved to collect loose change since he was a young child and save it for a "rainy day." He gets teased about it a lot because he takes great care in adding up his change, even keeping a (yes, it's true) spreadsheet of his rolled coin savings total.


That sounds just like my father! Luckily for me, my DH is the exact opposite. I am constantly finding $$ (change and paper) in his pockets when doing the laundry, on shelves, counters, even with the dog supplies. It all goes in the change jar - which will now go to coinstar - then right into my amazon account.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ConnieK said:


> That sounds just like my father! Luckily for me, my DH is the exact opposite. I am constantly finding $$ (change and paper) in his pockets when doing the laundry, on shelves, counters, even with the dog supplies. It all goes in the change jar - which will now go to coinstar - then right into my amazon account.


I used to keep a container in my car for change from McD's and other places that only took cash. Now, everyone takes debit cards, and since that's all I use, I never get change back.

I'm going to have to try swiping my debit card at Coinstar.


----------



## Gruntman

Cleaned up the change not sure but I think I got it all. On the bright side my trunk *REALLY needed the cleaning.

I'll try again tomorrow*


----------



## Angela

Gruntman said:


> Cleaned up the change not sure but I think I got it all. On the bright side my trunk *REALLY needed the cleaning.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow
> *


*

Glad you got your trunk cleaned!! That is why I don't use glass jar anymore for my change! I now use a rubbermaid container... I hate having to clean up broken glass! *


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> He isn't from RI by anychance(eclipse syrup is the best)
> 
> after reading this thread I thought I would try it myself I put three very large jars in the trunk of my car drove to the nearest machine only to find all three jars broken in the trunk change every where(shoulda buckled them in a seat) Its going to take awhile to clean this up.


I'm sorry but when I saw this I busted out laughing. It sounds like something I'd do. Glad you got it all cleaned up and not cut up.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> He isn't from RI by anychance(eclipse syrup is the best)


I am a fan of CoffeeTime syrup, myself.



> after reading this thread I thought I would try it myself I put three very large jars in the trunk of my car drove to the nearest machine only to find all three jars broken in the trunk change every where(shoulda buckled them in a seat) Its going to take awhile to clean this up.


Yikes! Tell us how much you eventually get from the Coinstar. Want to make sure this is all worth it!

L


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> I found an Amazon GC spewing machine about 10 miles from the house but I am too impatient to save up change.


I agree, Vampy. I'm always afraid if I wait I will miss a good inexpensive book. I have found Amazon GCs at my local convenience store, Sheetz.


----------



## Guest

I have looked for those but I can never find the ones for Amazon.


drenee said:


> I agree, Vampy. I'm always afraid if I wait I will miss a good inexpensive book. I have found Amazon GCs at my local convenience store, Sheetz.


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> Yikes! Tell us how much you eventually get from the Coinstar. Want to make sure this is all worth it!
> 
> L


I got an astounding $382.63 I should have done this before I ordered the K2. Well at least it should keep me in books for awhile. Although, now that I think about it, I do need a new coffee pot.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Guest

I once had over $400.00 in change.  This was years before Kindle.  I bought a cam corder that I have rarely used.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> I got an astounding $382.63 I should have done this before I ordered the K2. Well at least it should keep me in books for awhile. Although, now that I think about it, I do need a new coffee pot.
> 
> Thanks for asking


Wow. That's amazing. The first time we went for the big Coinstar haul, I think I ended up with a little bit more than $68.

L


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> Wow. That's amazing. The first time we went for the big Coinstar haul, I think I ended up with a little bit more than $68.
> 
> L


I've been collecting that change for a long time, always to lazy to roll it the coin star was great but I never went because I didn't want to pay.
Amazon credit is a great idea how does coinstar get anything out of it though?


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> I have looked for those but I can never find the ones for Amazon.


Our Kroger has hundreds of GCs, which I buy when I know I'm going out to eat, make a Lowe's purchase, etc. I then get a points benefit from Kroger toward cents off of my gas each month. But they have never had Amazon. I usually stop and ask at the customer service desk, but for some reason, no Amazon. Sheetz is the only place I've seen them.


----------



## drenee

Amazon.com gift cards are available in $25 and $50 increments in select grocery and convenience stores throughout the U.S., including:

Rite-Aid Drugstores
CVS Pharmacy
HEB Grocery
Longs Drugs
Raley's
Schnuck's
Scolari's
Sheetz
Spartan Stores
We plan to offer gift cards through additional stores in the future.

Note: We do not sell cards in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Illinois, Louisiana, Minnesota, New Jersey, or Utah.

I copied this off of Amazon.com.


----------



## Gruntman

Why no gc in those states?


----------



## drenee

No clue.  They didn't elaborate.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> Why no gc in those states?


Probably some law...

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Different states have different laws.
In CT (my state, the Nutmeg State!) such cards can't expire!


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Different states have different laws.
> In CT (my state, the Nutmeg State!) such cards can't expire!


I thought you were in Oregon??!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I thought you were in Oregon??!!


Why?

Eric


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Why?
> 
> Eric


I think it was back on the coffee and tea thread, you were recommending a site to buy K-cups and they were located in Oregon. You made the comment that they shipped quickly because they were in your state...you got them in a day. And I commented that it was silly for me to order coffee from Oregon when Green Mountain was just two states over in Vermont (I'm in Maine).

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I think it was back on the coffee and tea thread, you were recommending a site to buy K-cups and they were located in Oregon. You made the comment that they shipped quickly because they were in your state...you got them in a day. And I commented that it was silly for me to order coffee from Oregon when Green Mountain was just two states over in Vermont (I'm in Maine).
> 
> L


Good memory.
The business I recommended for purchasing from is in CT. (Great Coffee dot com)
I think there were some crossed wires in those threads. (Maybe the parent company is out that way?)
I think that was the deal. If I order K-cups Monday-Thursday I almost always have them delivered via UPS ground within 1 business day!

I have lived LOTS of places, but other than California for one yea,r they have all been in the north east, including NYC and I also lived in Northern NH and we used to go over to Maine frequently.

Thanks that reminds me I need to order more coffee! Anbd I am going to have a cup right now too.

Sincerely your east coast friend in Kindles,
Eric


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gruntman said:


> Amazon credit is a great idea how does coinstar get anything out of it though?


I'm guessing Amazon pays them a small percentage.


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Sincerely your east coast friend in Kindles,
> Eric


Well thanks for clearing that up! Now I'll stop wondering why you are posting at 6 am, thinking it was 3 am in Oregon. I figured the dog needed to go out to pee and I kept thinking, "You'd think as a dog trainer, he'd have them better trained than to wake up in the middle of the night, like our dumb dog does...." LOL

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

drenee said:


> Amazon.com gift cards are available in $25 and $50 increments in select grocery and convenience stores throughout the U.S., including:
> 
> Rite-Aid Drugstores
> CVS Pharmacy
> HEB Grocery
> Longs Drugs
> Raley's
> Schnuck's
> Scolari's
> Sheetz
> Spartan Stores
> We plan to offer gift cards through additional stores in the future.
> 
> Note: We do not sell cards in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Illinois, Louisiana, Minnesota, New Jersey, or Utah.
> 
> I copied this off of Amazon.com.


Longs Drugs and CVS has Amazon gift cards!!! I never knew....I go past several of these everyday. I know if the nearby coinstar is dead (like now) I can go there and get it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I normally end up in the $70-$80 range when I turn in my change. I have never done it for a gift certificate before but I will be changing that habit. Ah money for books....


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> Why no gc in those states?


I really don't understand it. Here in Arkansas, Kroger and Wal-Mart does sell a lot of different gift cards, so there should not be a problem with selling Amazon, too. However, it is super easy to purchase a gift card through Amazon.com. The last time I did it, it took roughly 5 min. from purchase to applying to my account.


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Well thanks for clearing that up! Now I'll stop wondering why you are posting at 6 am, thinking it was 3 am in Oregon. I figured the dog needed to go out to pee and I kept thinking, "You'd think as a dog trainer, he'd have them better trained than to wake up in the middle of the night, like our dumb dog does...." LOL
> 
> L


too funny


----------



## Guest

OO OO there is a rite-aide here in town.  I gots some 'splorin' to do.


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Well thanks for clearing that up! Now I'll stop wondering why you are posting at 6 am, thinking it was 3 am in Oregon. I figured the dog needed to go out to pee and I kept thinking, "You'd think as a dog trainer, he'd have them better trained than to wake up in the middle of the night, like our dumb dog does...." LOL
> 
> L


Actually I get up around 3-4:00 am most days.
(I don't sleep enough.)

Braveheart tends to sleep until about 7:00 am


----------



## Raiden333

I could have sworn that I read somewhere that there's an issue with buying Kindle books with amazon gift cards. Did this change, or am I just imagining this?


----------



## drenee

What kind of issue?


----------



## Leslie

Raiden333 said:


> I could have sworn that I read somewhere that there's an issue with buying Kindle books with amazon gift cards. Did this change, or am I just imagining this?


You can buy books with gift cards, no problem. Maybe "the issue" was that when you buy a Kindle book, using one-click (which is they way you buy Kindlebooks), it will *always* draw from the GC first. Sometimes people want to pay with their credit card.

L


----------



## Guest

No problem with purchasing. The problem comes from having a gift card on your account for purchasing books, then using the one-click to buy something else. One-clicking always deducts from the gift card balance first.


----------



## Raiden333

Okies, thanks. I know I've got more than a few jars around the house.


----------



## chocochibi

LuckyRainbow said:


> I really don't understand it. Here in Arkansas, Kroger and Wal-Mart does sell a lot of different gift cards, so there should not be a problem with selling Amazon, too. However, it is super easy to purchase a gift card through Amazon.com. The last time I did it, it took roughly 5 min. from purchase to applying to my account.


Lucky Rainbow, 
where are you in Arkansas? I'm in Little Rock. I did a coinstar search and the closest ones that do Amazon certificate codes are Malvern and Pine Bluff. I think a 40 minute drive for me... still it might be worth it to drive there once in a while.


----------



## Angela

Gruntman said:


> I got an astounding $382.63 I should have done this before I ordered the K2. Well at least it should keep me in books for awhile. Although, now that I think about it, I do need a new coffee pot.
> 
> Thanks for asking


Congrats Gruntman!! See folks, change can add up!!


----------



## Gruntman

Angela said:


> Congrats Gruntman!! See folks, change can add up!!


Yes it can. Unfortunately it added up to a big mess(see earlier post) 

It's all good now, of course I do need some more Jars.


----------



## Gruntman

Anyone Know if amazon sells large glass jars?

Oh, and a warranty for the jars might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> Anyone Know if amazon sells large glass jars?
> 
> Oh, and a warranty for the jars might not be a bad idea.


I would suggest Tupperware or Rubbermaid containers. We actually use thermal coffee mugs that are to big to fit in the cup holder in the car.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chocochibi said:


> Lucky Rainbow,
> where are you in Arkansas? I'm in Little Rock. I did a coinstar search and the closest ones that do Amazon certificate codes are Malvern and Pine Bluff. I think a 40 minute drive for me... still it might be worth it to drive there once in a while.


You can also buy them directly from Amazon with your debit card. Choose the option to have the number e-mailed to you for instant gratification.

You can use your credit card, too, but that sort of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Guest

chocochibi said:


> Lucky Rainbow,
> where are you in Arkansas? I'm in Little Rock. I did a coinstar search and the closest ones that do Amazon certificate codes are Malvern and Pine Bluff. I think a 40 minute drive for me... still it might be worth it to drive there once in a while.


I also live in Little Rock. I did the search also. Seems kind of pointless to me to drive that far. Might as well use the coinstar here and pay the surcharge. (gas prices going up, doncha know?) What I was talking about though were the prepaid gift cards in the impulse aisle at the store. Amazon does not sell those in the states mentioned.

And Gertie, yes, I have used that option. I recently received 3 different Visa gift cards, and used those to buy Amazon gift cards to apply to my account. With the e-mail option, it is quick and painless.


----------



## Gary Edward

Thank you ELDogstar!

I was not looking forward to parting with my 5 lbs. of change - until now!


----------



## ELDogStar

Gary Edward said:


> Thank you ELDogstar!
> 
> I was not looking forward to parting with my 5 lbs. of change - until now!


I did a little estimating yesterday.
It seems on a typical day I generate about
$2.00-2.50 in change.

I figure half of that will go to laundry (I am a poor boy that doesn't own a washer and drier) and the other half to Coinstar- Amazon GC's.

Eric


----------



## Guest

I use an old fruit cake tin to keep my change in.


----------



## drenee

I use a Longaberger basket, since we're sharing.  In the past I have always paid with exact change whenever possible.  Until I learned of Coinstar a couple months ago.  Now I only keep aside what I need to use in parking meters.  It's not piling up as fast as I would like though.  LOL.


----------



## crebel

I lke coffee cans for everyday change, but if you want something bigger, non-breakable, the tins that flavored popcorns come in from wal-mart or kids selling for school projects will hold a lot!


----------



## Guest

The key here is to not use too big of a container.  It's pointless to fill it up if you can't move it without a crane.


----------



## crebel

Vampyre said:


> The key here is to not use too big of a container. It's pointless to fill it up if you can't move it without a crane.


Exactly! Although I never get to the point where I need my little red wagon the haul anymore - must have my kindle fix more often than a full popcorn tin warrants! Is this becoming an "accessories" thread - LOL!


----------



## cheshirenc

we  let the kids save up and deposit our spare change into their bank accounts at the bank.  They get a big kick out of depositing it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We use a 1 gallon water bottle. It's the perfect size for trading in every few months.


----------



## ELDogStar

Vampyre said:


> The key here is to not use too big of a container. It's pointless to fill it up if you can't move it without a crane.


I once was using one of the 5 gal. glass water jugs and about half full I bumped into it with a push broom (wood edge part) and it broke. What a mess.

After that I went to a 5 gal PLASTIC jug. Got about half full when I traded it in. Had over $350.00

Now I have two small "tins" so I can do a monthly or so trade in.

Loving these stories!
Eric


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I use a silver treasure chest, probably equivalent in size to a gallon jug.  I thought that was an appropriate place to hoard my coins and singles.


----------



## Gruntman

gertiekindle said:


> I use a silver treasure chest, probably equivalent in size to a gallon jug. I thought that was an appropriate place to hoard my coins and singles.


 ooh I like that. Do you ever get the urge to bury it, cause I know I would


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use a plastic Jasmine Rice container.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gruntman said:


> ooh I like that. Do you ever get the urge to bury it, cause I know I would


No, there's already a body buried in my back yard. I don't like digging around there so much.


----------



## VMars

Last night I went to the movies and I asked for my change back (a dollar) in quarters!   

This is going into my Amazon gift card cup. Yeah, mine's a pretty small platic cup. But I emptied it last week and got 29 dollars out of it, with which I upgraded my shipping and paid off a little bit of the Kindle.


----------



## drenee

gertiekindle said:


> No, there's already a body buried in my back yard. I don't like digging around there so much.


I knew I loved you. It's a man, isn't it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I knew I loved you. It's a man, isn't it?


Shhh. That's at my old house. (snicker)

The one at my new house isn't mine. It belongs to the old owner. The grass grows very well in that section.


----------



## drenee

gertiekindle said:


> The grass grows very well in that section.


That's 'cause all men are full of ......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> That's 'cause all men are full of ......


Except for my father. Of course if you ask my mother ...


----------



## Gruntman

drenee said:


> That's 'cause all men are full of ......


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gruntman said:


> I resemble that remark.


The real exceptions, of course, are the guys on this board. Then again, I have brown eyes and you know what that means.


----------



## Guest

drenee said:


> That's 'cause all men are full of ......


Love, joy and good cheer?


----------



## drenee

Yeah, right!!


----------



## pomlover2586

I added up the spare change laying around our house and found $11.02!!! Woo Hoo LOL Can you tell this [in addition to my new kindle] is my new obsession? My DH thinks I'm nuts........ROFL


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Pom for getting this back OT I am laughing so hard I am crying and  can't read the posts


----------



## LDB

drenee said:


> That's 'cause all men are full of ......


...... 'cause all women give them so much ......


----------



## drenee

Love and kindness and consideration


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just realized that the CoinStar machine by my house doesn't take the new 5 dollar bill. Anyone have an issue like that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just realized that the CoinStar machine by my house doesn't take the new 5 dollar bill. Anyone have an issue like that?


Haven't had the problem yet because I'm using singles. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LDB

drenee said:


> Love and kindness and consideration


The ones who read "The Proper Care and Feeding of Husbands".


----------



## Lindalkcruise

I listen to Dr. Laura on the way home from work each day!


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> The key here is to not use too big of a container. It's pointless to fill it up if you can't move it without a crane.


That is why my first coinstar experience required 2 trips!! My container was too heavy to pick up and I had to divide it in half!! I am now using a 2 quart rubbermaid container, although there are several coffee mugs and decorative tins around the house that tend to collect change. I even have one of those automatic coin sorters that the gkids love to drop change into and will ask their parents for money just so they can feed the thing! I love it when that happens cause now my kiddos are helping to support my book habit!!


----------



## Gruntman

Angela said:


> That is why my first coinstar experience required 2 trips!! My container was too heavy to pick up and I had to divide it in half!! I am now using a 2 quart rubbermaid container, although there are several coffee mugs and decorative tins around the house that tend to collect change. I even have one of those automatic coin sorters that the gkids love to drop change into and will ask their parents for money just so they can feed the thing! I love it when that happens cause now my kiddos are helping to support my book habit!!


divine justice


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> That is why my first coinstar experience required 2 trips!! My container was too heavy to pick up and I had to divide it in half!! I am now using a 2 quart rubbermaid container, although there are several coffee mugs and decorative tins around the house that tend to collect change. I even have one of those automatic coin sorters that the gkids love to drop change into and will ask their parents for money just so they can feed the thing! I love it when that happens cause now my kiddos are helping to support my book habit!!


I rest my case.


----------



## pomlover2586

Woo Hoo!! Happy Dance time! I got $37 out the coinstar machine!


----------



## LibraryGirl

Coinstar machines take bills?  Cool!  The last 2 times I've traded my coins in I've also donated a couple 20 dollar bills to my fund, but I had to wait until the treasurer at my school had enough quarters to change out my bills.


----------



## Guest

LibraryGirl said:


> Coinstar machines take bills? Cool! The last 2 times I've traded my coins in I've also donated a couple 20 dollar bills to my fund, but I had to wait until the treasurer at my school had enough quarters to change out my bills.


Mine only take change so yours may vary. Some even have card readers from what I have read.

If you're in a hurry like me, you can always buy change from the bank or the store where the machine is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> Mine only take change so yours may vary. Some even have card readers from what I have read.


I tried the card reader this morning, but there is no option to use it on the screen. I had quite a few singles with me so I thought I would go with that. No dice. The machine couldn't "connect." Later today, I'll go directly to Amazon and use my debit card to get a GC. I don't have enough change accumulated yet.

My mother and daughters still haven't gotten the $10 free GC from Christmas.


----------



## drenee

I have seen posts of the free GCs coming in dribs and drabs.


----------



## LibraryGirl

I had my free $10 GC within a few weeks of submitting. I wonder what's taking yours so long?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> I have seen posts of the free GCs coming in dribs and drabs.


And also that the envelope can be mistaken for junk mail. . . . .so be sure to open everything even if you think it's nothing. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And also that the envelope can be mistaken for junk mail. . . . .so be sure to open everything even if you think it's nothing. . . .
> 
> Ann


Yes, I did warn everyone about that. I got mine, so I know what the envelope looks like. One of my daughters opens absolutely every envelope even those annoying credit card offers. It's been over a month since the end of the promotion, and I think they should be here by now.


----------



## ddarol

I found out about CoinStar on Friday and took in coins from just two locations in the house and got $152.24!   I can't believe it.  I can get the skin and the cover I want and most of the books on my "Save for Later"!  This is the best thing since.....I don't know what!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I caved and bought this month's GC from Amazon.  I used my Amazon Visa, so maybe I'll get reward points, too.  That would be neat.


----------



## ELDogStar

Woo me!

I just found two "bowls" full of change.
I bet there is at least $25.00 more gift card dollars there!

Later friends,
Eric


----------



## Leslie

I bought lunch yesterday and it was $7.02. I thought of digging around in my wallet to find two cents (which I usually do) and then said to myself...wait...no, that's 98 cents in coins! Yippee!

L


----------



## ELDogStar

I am saving so much change I had to go for a bigger household change collector.
And now it is full!


Next day or two I will find out (Coinstar) how much it holds.

Eric


----------



## crebel

This thread has gotten too funny!!!  We are all change-hoarders now - I NEVER dig out correct change anymore, I always pay to the next dollar up to get the change!  We have a dollar bill changer at our bowling alley; if I am walking by with a single in my pocket I stop and get the four quarters.  This may be a new symptom of kindletosis.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

We keep our change in a wooden box that hubby made in high school shop class.  It's probably 10x6x6in, and it's overflowing right now.  I just have to get my butt down to the Coinstar.  Once I do that, I can order the M-edge platform cover and a few other accessories.  Oh yeah, and some ebooks!  My wish list at Amazon is growing by the minute (can't order books yet until K is registered on my account).  

What am I waiting for?


----------



## ELDogStar

ogie287 said:


> We keep our change in a wooden box that hubby made in high school shop class. It's probably 10x6x6in


Well since we are comparing sizes let me measure mine.

A hair over 7 inches long with a 3.75 inch diameter

(It is a Pepperidge Farm Pirouette can)


----------



## pomlover2586

Wow.....somehow that seems way inapropriate.....


----------



## sheltiemom

I went to the post office to get one stamp.  Usually, I buy stamps with my extra change, but I took a dollar bill so I could get the change.  When I got there, they had installed an automated postal center where you have to use a credit or debit card.  The cash machine was gone.  I didn't realize I muttered a bad word until the guy in front of me turned around and said he felt the same way.  I had to use my debit card and buy a book of stamps.  I was so upset I didn't get any change!


----------



## Gruntman

pomlover2586 said:


> Wow.....somehow that seems way inapropriate.....


LOL


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> This thread has gotten too funny!!! We are all change-hoarders now - I NEVER dig out correct change anymore, I always pay to the next dollar up to get the change! *We have a dollar bill changer at our bowling alley; if I am walking by with a single in my pocket I stop and get the four quarters. This may be a new symptom of kindletosis.*


This really sounds like you are moving into advanced symptoms of the disease, if I may humbly say. 

L


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Well since we are comparing sizes let me measure mine.
> 
> A hair over 7 inches long with a 3.75 inch diameter
> 
> (It is a Pepperidge Farm Pirouette can)


I have one of those..... the Pirouette can, I mean...


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> This really sounds like you are moving into advanced symptoms of the disease, if I may humbly say.
> 
> L


As long as it is only chronic and not terminal!


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> This really sounds like you are moving into advanced symptoms of the disease, if I may humbly say.
> 
> L


Yes, saving change is a good way to budget in extra expenses, creating change for the sake of that collecting....definitely therapy territory.


----------



## crebel

Gruntman said:


> Yes, saving change is a good way to budget in extra expenses, creating change for the sake of that collecting....definitely therapy territory.


This isn't therapy territory? I had such high hopes.


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I have one of those..... the Pirouette can, I mean...


Actually quite a nice can too!

ECL


----------



## Gruntman

crebel said:


> This isn't therapy territory? I had such high hopes.


nothing but us enablers here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is a T-Shirt "Kindle Enabler"


----------



## VMars

I too am using cash now, where I always used to use a debit card.   I took a big jar (mostly pennies) yesterday and got a 40 dollar gift card.


----------



## meljackson

The other day I was paying at Walmart when my son handed me a nickel because the total was 4.05. The cashier stuck her hand out for the nickel but I put it in my pocket. Cashier and son both looked at me funny but I don't care. I ended up with a whole dollar in change.

Melissa


----------



## ChrisIsBored

Reading this thread inspired me.. I took my change I've been saving over the last 4 or 5 months and dropped it into my local CoinStar machine.  $90.35 in Amazon.com credit...  I have to pick out a cover now for my incoming K2 and I think I can afford a few books too.


----------



## Angela

I have never spent my loose change. Mostly because I would drop it in my purse where it would go to the bottom and stay there until my purse got heavy and I would empty it. Hubby always kept change in his console to use at the toll booths until we got EZ Tags and don't need change anymore. Saving change is nothing new around here. When the kids were little it was the change bucket that bought treats when the ice cream truck came by, or an afternoon movie. It was esentially our "mad" money. Now it is "Angela's Coinstar Money!"

I didn't realize how little cash money I used (I rely on debit card and credit card for purchases) until I discovered the Coinstar machine! I caught myself several times the past couple of weeks paying with cash just so I could get change back. I don't even pull pennies out anymore to keep from getting pennies back!!    All this Coinstar talk reminds me that I need to call DH tomorrow and remind him to bring home his change from the apartment for my change bucket!!


----------



## ELDogStar

meljackson said:


> The other day I was paying at Walmart when my son handed me a nickle because the total was 4.05. The cashier stuck her hand out for the nickle but I put it in my pocket. Cashier and son both looked at me funny but I don't care. I ended up with a whole dollar in change.
> 
> Melissa
> 
> But I put it in my pocket!!!
> 
> That actually made me LOL (El Oh El)!
> 
> Eric


----------



## Dooterbug

[/quote


ogie287 said:


> We keep our change in a wooden box that hubby made in high school shop class. It's probably 10x6x6in, and it's overflowing right now. I just have to get my butt down to the Coinstar. Once I do that, I can order the M-edge platform cover and a few other accessories. Oh yeah, and some ebooks! My wish list at Amazon is growing by the minute (can't order books yet until K is registered on my account).
> 
> What am I waiting for?


I think my husband was in the same shop class! We use his bowl for the exact same thing...


----------



## Leslie

ChrisIsBored said:


> Reading this thread inspired me.. I took my change I've been saving over the last 4 or 5 months and dropped it into my local CoinStar machine. $90.35 in Amazon.com credit... I have to pick out a cover now for my incoming K2 and I think I can afford a few books too.


Hi Chris,

I see this is your first post. Welcome! Glad to have you here with the rest of us crazies. LOL.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> I got:
> 
> $55.31
> 
> In Amazon Credit!


Second trip to coinstar
$66.06

For a total on GC of:
$121.37

Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wow Eric! I'm taking mine today..I know it won't be anywhere near that much though.


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> Wow Eric! I'm taking mine today..I know it won't be anywhere near that much though.


It can add up mighty quickly...
I hope you have enough to retire on!

Eric


----------



## crebel

ELDogStar said:


> I hope you have enough to retire on!
> 
> Eric


Retirement may never be an option as long as we need to feed our Kindle habits!


----------



## Sparkplug

Took the loose change around my house to the local Coinstar kiosk this weekend and I walked out with and e-certificate to Amazon for over $50! It feels like free money!

Also, this may be good for my waistline. I was debating whether or not to raid the office vending machine this afternoon, but then I realized that those coins could be redeemed for books and I abstained.


----------



## Guest

It's like recycled money.


----------



## Gruntman

Sparkplug said:


> Took the loose change around of my house to the local Coinstar kiosk this weekend and I walked out with and e-certificate to Amazon for over $50! It feels like free money!
> 
> Also, this may be good for my waistline. I was debating whether or not to raid the office vending machine this afternoon, but then I realized that those coins could be redeemed for books and I abstained.


maybe you could write The Kindle Diet: How to turn fatty snacks into nourishing books.


----------



## ELDogStar

Sparkplug said:


> I was debating whether or not to raid the office vending machine this afternoon, but then I realized that those coins could be redeemed for books and I abstained.


So cool...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gruntman said:


> maybe you could write The Kindle Diet: How to turn fatty snacks into nourishing books.


   

I've got about $20 toward my March GC. I also checked my Amazon Visa and I can get another $25 GC with my reward points. I forgot to see if the GC I bought with my Amazon Visa earned reward points.


----------



## Leslie

Sparkplug said:


> Took the loose change around my house to the local Coinstar kiosk this weekend and I walked out with and e-certificate to Amazon for over $50! It feels like free money!


I call it VooDoo Economics myself....

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> I call it VooDoo Economics myself....
> 
> L


 

whatever it's called... I love it! It does kinda feel like free money!


----------



## Leslie

YouK, I am with you. I use my amazon card for everything possible. I have even starting charging at McDonald's. So I am getting my Visa points to my gift card through them.

But once in awhile, I need to pay cash and I have realized that instead of digging in my change purse for the exact change, I'll just get more change and then...dump it in the coinstar machine.

This point was sort of driven home last fall when I went to Switzerland. For some odd reason, I never thought to clean out my change purse before my trip and while I was in Switzerland, I dumped it out and counted it up. I had about $12 in change. Not much, but you know how much that weighs? And why was I lugging it back and forth across the ocean? It made me realize the benefit of a coin cup/jar and tossing my change in there more regularly than I was doing.

L


----------



## Gruntman

$12 in change, you could have just bought something at the airport.  Like a pack of gum, or some funyuns.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

YouKneeK said:


> LOL, this thread is funny, but I have to admit I don't get it. I mean, you have the same amount of money whether it's in the form of change or your bank account or whatever. Just because it's metal instead of paper doesn't mean you've suddenly found new money&#8230; you've just taken the same money you already had and allocated it toward books. If anything, you may be spending more money than you would otherwise just to get an excuse to get change. So ultimately you may have less money than if you'd just set aside a budgeted amount of money for books.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to pay for everything possible with a rewards card like the Amazon Visa? (Paying your balance off in full every month, of course!) Then you could redeem your points for *extra* money and/or Amazon gift cards. That way you're getting extra money on top of the money you already had.
> 
> The whole coin collecting concept seems to me a little like hiding your money under a mattress versus putting it in a savings account or something where it can earn interest.


Using the change jar as a method of saving is a time-honored tradition with a long and honorable history.

Change has a way of multiplying in your purse, your car, in your pants pockets. We usually end up tossing it in a bowl or jar and it sits there until someone feels like wrapping it up and taking it to the bank. It's easier to drop it into coinstar and get an Amazon GC.

Yes, I get GC's with my Amazon Visa (which hopefully gets me rewards points). The GC is a way of budgeting for me.

Haven't you ever experienced the joys of finding a couple of dollars in a jacket pocket, money that you didn't know you had? I once found a bank envelope in the bottom of my dry cleaning hamper with $50 in it. I didn't know I had it so it was found money for me. If I had had a Kindle back then, I would have gotten a GC with it and bought books.

But that's us ... whacky bunch that we are.


----------



## VMars

YouKneeK said:


> LOL, this thread is funny, but I have to admit I don't get it. I mean, you have the same amount of money whether it's in the form of change or your bank account or whatever. Just because it's metal instead of paper doesn't mean you've suddenly found new money&#8230; you've just taken the same money you already had and allocated it toward books. If anything, you may be spending more money than you would otherwise just to get an excuse to get change. So ultimately you may have less money than if you'd just set aside a budgeted amount of money for books.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to pay for everything possible with a rewards card like the Amazon Visa? (Paying your balance off in full every month, of course!) Then you could redeem your points for *extra* money and/or Amazon gift cards. That way you're getting extra money on top of the money you already had.
> 
> The whole coin collecting concept seems to me a little like hiding your money under a mattress versus putting it in a savings account or something where it can earn interest.


It DOES make sense when you consider the fact that before I collected my change, I just tossed it onto whatever counter, or bowl, or it laid around in my car. And I mean, it really did lay there. For years. I have NEVER been one to carry coins around with me and give exact change. I don't carry a purse so I certainly was not going to carry change in my pockets. So to me, whatever change I got back was pretty much useless (except for buying the occasional water bottle or being short on lunch money now and then) and now it has a purpose.

I'm not spending MORE money, I'm spending the same amount of money except that I use cash more often. Which ends up saving money because I'm more aware of how much I spend than when I sign my name and pay with credit or debit.


----------



## meljackson

Hey Eric, can you correct my spelling where you quoted me lol. It's bugging me  

Melissa


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> $12 in change, you could have just bought something at the airport. Like a pack of gum, or some funyuns.


Well, true, except when I was counting the change, I was in Switzerland, so there, it was just metal.

When I got home, I added it to the coinstar bucket.

L


----------



## Gruntman

to bad funyuns are tasty.


----------



## raccemup

I'm going to Coinstar near me tomorrow to get my Amazon $$$ - WOO-HOO!!!  

I spent most of this evening scrounging around the entire house for all the loose change I could find.  I'm not very frugal so my hubby was like "what the h*** are you doing?" with this look on his face like I finally went totally nuts for real.  lol


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> to bad funyuns are tasty.


hahahah, yes, but that is probably not what I would have thought to buy. For me, more like a chocolate bar...

L


----------



## Leslie

raccemup said:


> I'm going to Coinstar near me tomorrow to get my Amazon $$$ - WOO-HOO!!!
> 
> I spent most of this evening scrounging around the entire house for all the loose change I could find. I'm not very frugal so my hubby was like "what the h*** are you doing?" with this look on his face like I finally went totally nuts for real. lol


Join the club of women/men whose loved ones believe they have gone off the deep end.

Trust me, the water is fine in our end of the pool. 

L


----------



## raccemup

Gruntman said:


> to bad funyuns are tasty.


Actually, Responsibilityuns are better!

lol... actually, that was in an article in The Onion once... how Funyuns were still outselling Responsibilityuns. They also made an honorable mention of "Chex Obligation Mix" It was hilarious!

ohhhh boy it's getting late and someone's tired!


----------



## Gruntman

that is funny.  Maybe I'm tired to.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I find that if I rely on my plastic, I lose track of my spending more easily. It is easier for me to stick to my weekly allowance if I use cash. I use my Jet Blue card for everything else. I prefer free trips to Amazon gift cards. (shrugs)


----------



## luvmy4brats

As a waitress, I get a lot of change..I toss it into the jar every night and it adds up fast. I deposit most of my tips into my ATM every night on the way home and use my debit card for purchases. The change jar is free money to me because I never count it as part of my tips..just an occupational hazzard. If I have cash and use it, I never use change so that I'll get chagne back. Also my bank account rounds all the purchases I make up to the nearest dollar and then transfers the change to my savings account daily. I use that for my books as well. Yes, it's money I already have, but it doesn't hurt so much to do it a bit at a time like this.


----------



## John Steinbeck

luvmy4brats said:


> As a waitress, I get a lot of change..I toss it into the jar every night and it adds up fast. I deposit most of my tips into my ATM every night on the way home and use my debit card for purchases. The change jar is free money to me because I never count it as part of my tips..just an occupational hazard. If I have cash and use it, I never use change so that I'll get change back. Also my bank account rounds all the purchases I make up to the nearest dollar and then transfers the change to my savings account daily. I use that for my books as well. Yes, it's money I already have, but it doesn't hurt so much to do it a bit at a time like this.


Hope there are no IRS lurkers here


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I consider our coin box as a lazy man's savings account.  We really don't think about how much is in there until it's over flowing (usually around $200).  We used to call it gambling money because we would turn it at the nearest Coinstar and go to one of the Indian casinos with the funds.  Now, it'll be the Amazon fund.


----------



## Arkhan

This is one tradition I must not have learned. I have never really saved change. It is in my pocket and I use it the first chance I can. I also may need change just in case the drink machine at work decides it doesn't want to take bills. Not to mention it is interesting to give some cashiers strange amounts of change that are not exact so they have to stop and think. "Why did he only give me $3.18 instead of $2.68 like I told him. Because, I want two quarters back for that stupid drink machine at work!!


----------



## V

J. Steinbeck said:


> Hope there are no IRS lurkers here


They already nab you with sales assumptions (oh, why did you have to remind me what I did in college?)


----------



## LDB

YKK, you seem to have a fairly good handle on this. One of the things I'd wonder is whether any of the folks using every opportunity to spend cash for coins have credit cards with outstanding balances. That adds the interest expense every month into the equation. Add the cost of going to the Coinstar machine i.e., gas, oil, tires, brakes, suspension etc etc and the "free" money is getting awfully expensive.


----------



## Cowgirl

You have to turn your coins in sooner or later so why roll them yourself which is a dirty time consuming job or pay the 8.5% they take at coinstar if you select cash.  By selecting the Amazon gift card option they do the counting for you and you don't pay the 8.5% counting fee...Plus the coinstar machine is at the grocery store anyway so it's not an extra trip.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I assume that the people here are responsible enough to make decisions regarding their finances. If they carry credit card debt and are choosing to buy books for their Kindle, that is their call.


----------



## Arkhan

ProfCrash said:


> I assume that the people here are responsible enough to make decisions regarding their finances. If they carry credit card debt and are choosing to buy books for their Kindle, that is their call.


This is actually one of the reasons I use cash for almost everything. When I was younger I ran up quite a tab on credit. Now it is used when needed, not as my main point of spending. Even Amazon pulls directly from my spending account. Of course I don't have cards that offer any rewards either.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I assume that the people here are responsible enough to make decisions regarding their finances. If they carry credit card debt and are choosing to buy books for their Kindle, that is their call.


Thanks for posting this - I thought LDB was harsh for a thread we have all been having fun with but didn't respond because I was afraid I'd sound worse.


----------



## Cowgirl

No credit card debt here...but on paper I'm worth a whole lot less today than I was a year ago...heck a month ago!!!


----------



## Sparkplug

LDB said:


> YKK, you seem to have a fairly good handle on this. One of the things I'd wonder is whether any of the folks using every opportunity to spend cash for coins have credit cards with outstanding balances. That adds the interest expense every month into the equation. Add the cost of going to the Coinstar machine i.e., gas, oil, tires, brakes, suspension etc etc and the "free" money is getting awfully expensive.


That's a really interesting assumption. I was the one who made the comment about "free money". That comment was a joke. I know logically that it is not free money. It was just a way to utilize the loose change that builds up around my house and does not get frequently used. (And let me assure you, I do not have any credit cards with outstanding balances.) Also regarding the use gas, oil, tires, etc. it is a rather small opportunity cost when you consider it was less than a mile from my house and I was already going to the store where the kiosk is located.


----------



## LDB

Yes, everyone makes their own call and it's their business. Just pointing out additional realities of the situation.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

IMO, using cash whether it's paper money or coins is better than using credit since you are using money that you HAVE.  I don't see the correlation between having change hanging around the house to having a credit card balance.


----------



## LDB

The correlation is the $1-2 a day in change could be paying off the credit cards faster rather than letting the credit card interest pile up faster. Read The Total Money Makeover and it will make more sense.


----------



## rho

LDB said:


> The correlation is the $1-2 a day in change could be paying off the credit cards faster rather than letting the credit card interest pile up faster. Read The Total Money Makeover and it will make more sense.


but it seems that most of us don't have that credit card debt - the only one we have with a balance is hubbies business account and I don't worry about that - it is his ... but the change in my house just sits around in a big jug so why not turn it into Amazon credit -- and all the cans I turn in to those lousy machines worth 5 cents a can should go to something fun - so I turn them in and then walk inside the store to the CoinStar Machine - no extra trip or anything.  My house is paid for, my car and truck and boat are paid for and I make it a game to get money for my books - life is good


----------



## luvmy4brats

J. Steinbeck said:


> Hope there are no IRS lurkers here


Oh trust me, I claim plenty! I just don't *count it* for MY budget purposes..LOL!

I had $52 today. Not too bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Plus, since I scarf up my husband's loose coins (he doesn't like carrying change), it really IS free money for me (we have separate budgets and accounts).  

Betsy


----------



## davem2bits

YouKneeK said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to pay for everything possible with a rewards card like the Amazon Visa? (Paying your balance off in full every month, of course!) Then you could redeem your points for *extra* money and/or Amazon gift cards. That way you're getting extra money on top of the money you already had.


That tought occurred to me also. (Great minds think alike)

My bank (Wells Fargo) doesn't change to count coins, so I will just take my change there and continue to charge with my Amazon VISA and let my coins work twice.

Obviously the Bank is not as convient or as fast, but if you take your Kindle with you, you won't notice.


----------



## gwen10

I sell quite a lot on eBay.  Payments are sent to my PayPal account, which has a debit card attached.  That becomes my 'spending' money.  Anything that does get charged on a 'reward' type credit card is paid monthly.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The only credit card I use is Amazon Visa and I pay my balance at the end of every month. I like to use my points for Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## John Steinbeck

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh trust me, I claim plenty! I just don't *count it* for MY budget purposes..LOL!
> 
> I had $52 today. Not too bad.


Nice take


----------



## VMars

LDB said:


> YKK, you seem to have a fairly good handle on this. One of the things I'd wonder is whether any of the folks using every opportunity to spend cash for coins have credit cards with outstanding balances. That adds the interest expense every month into the equation. Add the cost of going to the Coinstar machine i.e., gas, oil, tires, brakes, suspension etc etc and the "free" money is getting awfully expensive.


Well, I guess this thread is no fun anymore. Thanks for the buzz kill. Most of knew we were joking but I guess some people take everything seriously. 

And no, I don't owe money on credit cards and I don't use the Amazon Credit card for "rewards" because I don't like using credit cards. I have one card with a high limit used wisely, a savings account that I never touch except to put money IN, and two checking accounts to prevent identity theft (since I have been a victim of this). I didn't realize my using spare change to buy gift cards would bring about a questioning of my ability to act financially responsible. Here is it and in my opinion that is a good handle on things too.


----------



## Cowgirl

In light of all the bad economic news we could all use a little reminding of less credit card debt and I don't take offense to LDB's statement because it doesn't apply to me.  
So now get back to the fun here...I agree with Betsy....it's free money for me because I too steal...in mean take all of my husband's change that he leaves everywhere.


----------



## jmeaders

Cowgirl said:


> In light of all the bad economic news we could all use a little reminding of less credit card debt and I don't take offense to LDB's statement because it doesn't apply to me.
> So now get back to the fun here...I agree with Betsy....it's free money for me because I too steal...in mean take all of my husband's change that he leaves everywhere.


Grrr... I catch that from all sides. Kids and Wife.


----------



## ConnieK

Cowgirl said:


> . . .because I too steal...in mean take all of my husband's change that he leaves everywhere.


Me too (along with a lifetime supply of lip balm and cough drops)


----------



## Sparkplug

I wish Coinstar would accept Euro & English Pound coins. This weekend it rejected a small sum of these coins we had in our coin jar from previous trips. 

Note to self: Put Euro coins in suitcase to have handy for upcoming trip to Germany & Denmark this May.


----------



## ELDogStar

Harshed my mellow...

E


----------



## Leslie

VMars said:


> Well, I guess this thread is no fun anymore. Thanks for the buzz kill. Most of knew we were joking but I guess some people take everything seriously.


Don't let one little Johnny Raincloud rain on our parade. 99% of us_ are_ having fun. Just ignore the spoilsport(s).

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

ELDogStar said:


> Harshed my mellow...
> 
> E


Hate harshmellows, ya toast 'em and all ya get is Smlesses..


----------



## Dooterbug

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hate harshmellows, ya toast 'em and all ya get is Smlesses..


Dark chocolate and graham crackers.... dang, I'm hungry now!


----------



## davem2bits

Cowgirl said:


> So now get back to the fun here...I agree with Betsy....it's free money for me because I too steal...in mean take all of my husband's change that he leaves everywhere.


I had forgotten about the 3 pounds of change my wife carries around in her wallet. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Arkhan

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hate harshmellows, ya toast 'em and all ya get is Smlesses..


I used to love to set them on fire and make them crunchy. Now I have to fight my cat off anytime they come out because he loves them.


----------



## VMars

I have so many coins from random countries. Mostly Euros and a few Pence.  Too bad they don't convert those into dollars, the Pound and Euro are doing quite well.


----------



## Vorpaks

ELDogStar said:


> Now that I fully understand the CoinStar and Amazon gift card "arrangement".
> I will have a new hobby of saving and exchanging my coins.
> 
> For those like be that did not fully understand...
> 
> As long as you make the exchange at the CoinStar machine for an Amazon "gift card" you DO NOT pay any percentage to CoinStar for the automated counting of your change! You get FULL CREDIT by way of your Amazon Gift Card.
> 
> Still waiting for shipment of Kindle 2, but today I am going to get my first Gift Card to be used EXCLUSIVELY for Kindle reading content!
> 
> Love this board!
> Eric


Long time lurker, first time poster. I had to register just to say THANK YOU FOR THIS POST! I am going to coinstar tonight. Amazon.com AND Starbucks gift certificates.... Kindle ANDcoffee... (and time away from the baby and house)... heaven.


----------



## drenee

Welcome Vorpaks.  Please go to introductions, if you have a free minute, and tell us more about yourself.  We obviously know you have a Kindle and you love coffee, and you have a baby.  Can't wait to hear more. 
deb


----------



## Vorpaks

Thank you! I don't actually have a Kindle yet *blush* My husband ordered me one for Christmas in November... which I had been hinting at since July... and I'm still waiting lol. So I've been lurking and anticipating a long, long time. I didn't actually want to post until I was an official owner... but now I can start saving up for my books pre-shipdate... and not feel guilty... I'm so happy!! I just had to share.


----------



## drenee

Oh, it's much better to post and be able to share your excitement pre-K.  We love sharing the excitement.  I joined before I ordered, and after a couple days was convinced I needed to get one right away.  The great people here answered so many questions for me that I was not nervous at all when I opened the package.


----------



## Gruntman

You have been waiting a long time.  Some of Us would never have that kind of patience,  We would be completely insane by now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Would be? I'm pretty sure some of us are certifiable.


----------



## Gruntman

Luckily we scare off anyone qualified to make the certification.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Dang it all.  I went to the trouble of hunting down a coinstar machine that had amazon.com gift certificates....and it didn't work.  They had to give me cash.  Which was irritating to the manager, b/c they didn't make anything off the transaction, and equally irritating to me b/c I work in the same building with my bank.  I can get cash anytime.

Buttheads.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Angela

Welcome Vorpaks! Enjoy those eCertificates!!  

I just wanted to point out that although I use credit cards for my purchases (food, gas household essentials, etc), each and every one of those cards are paid off monthly. I have a Starbucks Duetto Card that pays me rewards in Starbucks credit to feed my Starbuck craving. As long as I have credits, I can go to Starbucks. When they run out, it is coffee at home.

The rest of our cards are cash back rewards. All of these are paid off monthly so as to not have interest. I use the Coinstar and the gathered loose change from around the house, picked up off the ground, found in the laundry, etc. toward my Amazon gift cards. If I don't have a gift card balance, I don't get books, plain and simple. I don't spend extra money running up and down the road to the Coinstar machine as it happens to be at the store I buy groceries. All in all, I see the gathering of loose change as a fun way to save up for my books without spending extra money. Most of the change comes from my husband who operates daily on cash. His budgeted amount of cash is taken from the ATM weekly. Whatever change he has left over goes into my change bucket, so yes, it is "free money" for me and I plan to have fun with it!! 

OK, off my soap box... I believe I will have about $50 worth of change to take to the Coinstar next grocery shopping trip!!


----------



## Anju 

You guys just be glad you have Coinstars! I am reading all these posts and my keyboard is covered with plastic because I am drooling wanting GIFTCARDS - for BOOKS.

Good take luv  You must be one heck of a waitress, I'm impressed, that is hard work too - been there done that many many moons ago 

I keep all our little coins (pesitos) in a pig for our gal who helps clean house for an extra Christmas present. Wouldn't be enough there for books anyway but she really likes the extra.

We pay for everything here in cash, very few places in our little area accept credit cards, and we don't frequent those places, too 'spensive.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> Would be? I'm pretty sure some of us are certifiable.


Hey, you sold your voluntarily and bribed your daughter to use hers until your K2 shows up. You have to find another excuse for your insanity.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

YouKneeK: I think the problem with the posts is that people are posting here having fun. Having folks come in and change the tone of the topic is really not cool. Most the people here are grown adults and know that they coins they are cashing in are not free change. They know that they have to be responsible for their finances. It feels like people crashing the party and pointing out that drinking can cause health issues and they really should stop.

There is a time and place for serious exchange of ideas and a time and a place for fun. This topic was fun. No one meant it to be a real discussion of what change meant, personal finances, or credit card balance. It was never meant to be a serious discussion of anything.


----------



## davem2bits

ProfCrash said:


> YouKneeK: I think the problem with the posts is that people are posting here having fun. Having folks come in and change the tone of the topic is really not cool. Most the people here are grown adults and know that they coins they are cashing in are not free change. They know that they have to be responsible for their finances. It feels like people crashing the party and pointing out that drinking can cause health issues and they really should stop.
> 
> There is a time and place for serious exchange of ideas and a time and a place for fun. This topic was fun. No one meant it to be a real discussion of what change meant, personal finances, or credit card balance. It was never meant to be a serious discussion of anything.


But, that being said. Thank You, YouKneeK!!! I'm going to cut and paste your finance points and send them to my grown children. If it works, I'll have more $$$ to afford Kindle books!!!


----------



## Gruntman

I like pie.   I know this isn't relevent, But it is something I like to buy with change.


----------



## ELDogStar

Gruntman said:


> I like pie.  I know this isn't relevent, But it is something I like to buy with change.


I bake pies.


----------



## Gruntman

ELDogStar said:


> I bake pies.


Maybe I've seen your work.


----------



## Arkhan

ProfCrash said:


> drinking can cause health issues and they really should stop.


You can't be serious. It is the only way I can keep myself calm enough to wait for the Kindle to arrive. I wonder if I can sue Amazon for holding out on releasing the Kindle and causing my liver failure?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I posted my opinion, I don't speak for everyone. I really don't speak for the board.

This topic had folks posting about being excited about coinstar and how cool it was to take loose change and use it to buy books. That was it. Nothing earth shattering.  As you pointed out, most people were responding to LDB's post. The statements about debt and credit cards came from LDB not you. 

I have no problem with serious discussions, I have them all the time. I try and choose topics were they make sense. That is me. I have been known to have bad timing from time to time myself. It happens. There is an entire topic devoted to how spending on big items can lead to savings. It is perfectly serious. 

To me, it is about time and place. I don't think your original post was taken as being a party pooping. I think LDB's was.


----------



## Gruntman

Arkhan said:


> You can't be serious. It is the only way I can keep myself calm enough to wait for the Kindle to arrive. I wonder if I can sue Amazon for holding out on releasing the Kindle and causing my liver failure?


Also I need this Crown Royal bag to hold my Kindle till the Oberon shows up. If I don't drink the bottle will be cold and nekkid, can't have that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Arkhan said:


> You can't be serious. It is the only way I can keep myself calm enough to wait for the Kindle to arrive. I wonder if I can sue Amazon for holding out on releasing the Kindle and causing my liver failure?


Maybe they will bribe you with a K3 to keep you from suing. Let us know if it has a color screen and whispernet that can be used outside the US. And if it can gather up your change and convert it into a gift certificate without leaving the house!


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> Maybe they will bribe you with a K3 to keep you from suing. Let us know if it has a color screen and whispernet that can be used outside the US. And if it can gather up your change and convert it into a gift certificate without leaving the house!


Oh, a coin slot on the side would be *SWEET*.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> Also I need this Crown Royal bag to hold my Kindle till the Oberon shows up. If I don't drink the bottle will be cold and nekkid, can't have that.


Don't you need many Crown Royal bags to protect your Kindle? One is not nearly enough padding.


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> Don't you need many Crown Royal bags to protect your Kindle? One is not nearly enough padding.


Well if the Prof says so it must be true, I'm off to find more Royal goodness.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> Well if the Prof says so it must be true, I'm off to find more Royal goodness.


I would suggest tea bags but I cannot justify the purchase of tea bags for any reason and the bags that loose leaf tea comes in are not sufficient padding. Go for the Crown Royal.


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> I would suggest tea bags but I cannot justify the purchase of tea bags for any reason and the bags that loose leaf tea comes in are not sufficient padding. Go for the Crown Royal.


Unless they start making coffee flavored tea I'll have to agree with you on that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> Unless they start making coffee flavored tea I'll have to agree with you on that.


I hear that they are making Oolongs that are good for weight loss that taste like feet. Does that work for you?


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> I hear that they are making Oolongs that are good for weight loss that taste like feet. Does that work for you?


Okay, First--What the @#$% is an Oolong? 

Second-- anything that tastes like feet is bound to help dieters.


----------



## Sparkplug

ProfCrash said:


> YouKneeK: I think the problem with the posts is that people are posting here having fun. Having folks come in and change the tone of the topic is really not cool. Most the people here are grown adults and know that they coins they are cashing in are not free change. They know that they have to be responsible for their finances. It feels like people crashing the party and pointing out that drinking can cause health issues and they really should stop.
> 
> There is a time and place for serious exchange of ideas and a time and a place for fun. This topic was fun. No one meant it to be a real discussion of what change meant, personal finances, or credit card balance. It was never meant to be a serious discussion of anything.


I am in full agreement with this post. I visit this website to share my joy with my Kindle and to learn more about how to use it. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I think unsolicited comments and assumptions about other people's spending habits and lectures on personal finance to be off topic and, in some cases, offensive.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> Okay, First--What the @#$% is an Oolong?
> 
> Second-- anything that tastes like feet is bound to help dieters.


Oolong is a type of tea. "The production of oolong requires that the leaves be processed directly after picking. First the leaves are wilted in the sun for a short period of time. They are placed into baskets and shaken, which bruises the leaves. The juices in the leaves are now exposed to the air, which begins the process of oxidation. The leaves are then spread out to dry. After a period of time--less than 2 hours for Chinese oolongs, longer for Taiwanese oolongs, the tea is fired, which stops the fermentation process."

http://www.teamuse.com/article_060601.html

I don't care what the purpose of the tea is, it should not taste like feet. I have many a yummy Oolong.


----------



## LDB

I guess the thread police need to post warnings in their threads that don't allow full discussion. Again, YKK clearly saw the issue. I live in the real world where rose color contacts aren't permanently affixed. I didn't realize this thread was a no adult discussion allowed thread. I also didn't realize that every single person participating in this forum has perfect financial habits and doesn't need to discuss the realities of financial life as they apply to mere mortals. Oh well, there are other threads that appear to not be restricted on participation.


----------



## Gruntman

Live and learn. 


Why make it smell like feet?

Back on topic:  I noticed the other day when I turned in my change that I have a depressing amount of Canadian change.  Does anyone know if they have Coinstar in Canada, and would someone be willing to take my foreign change to it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> Live and learn.
> 
> Why make it smell like feet?
> 
> Back on topic: I noticed the other day when I turned in my change that I have a depressing amount of Canadian change. Does anyone know if they have Coinstar in Canada, and would someone be willing to take my foreign change to it?


No idea, it is a bad taste to put in any tea. bleech

Ah Canadian coins. I got tons of those when I lived in Michigan. Some US stores actually accepted them since changing them in was relatively easy.

Wouldn't shipping the coins to someone in Canada cost more then you would get out of a Canadian coinstar machine?


----------



## Gruntman

Maybe I should hold onto it, if the dollar keeps falling I may need it to buy pie.


----------



## Sparkplug

ProfCrash said:


> Wouldn't shipping the coins to someone in Canada cost more then you would get out of a Canadian coinstar machine?


It would probably be cheaper than me shipping my coins to Europe to exchange my Pounds & Euros. 

Hey, today I have $1.07 in loose change to add to my change jar... give me forty-nine days and I'll have enough to make another trip to the Coinstar machine worth while.


----------



## John Steinbeck

I absolutely love Boysenberry pie


----------



## VMars

YouKneeK said:


> Now before I make my next point, I'd like to be very clear that I didn't take any offense whatsoever at Ogie's post. She's simply politely stating her opinion, just like I did, and just like LDB did. And that's my point&#8230; how was LDB's post any more insulting than Ogie's? If I were a hyper-sensitive person I could freak out and say to Ogie "How dare you say I'm spending money I don't have! I'm responsible with my money! What a spoilsport! You've killed the thread!" But that would be completely uncalled for. Just like I believe some of the reactions to LDB's post were uncalled for. Opinions should not be threatening. They aren't personal insults. If the opinion bothers you and you don't have anything to add to the discussion (or don't want to), then let it pass and respond to the posts that are more to your liking.
> 
> Sometimes I find threads a little dull when everybody is agreeing with everything everybody says. I'm not saying I enjoy a thread where people are bickering at each other, because I don't. What I like is a happy medium&#8230; people with different opinions sharing their viewpoint politely and thoughtfully. You learn things from each other that way, or at the very least get some insight into different viewpoints so that they don't seem so foreign.


I've had credit cards since the moment I graduated from high school and yes, your post and LDB were sounding judgemental and one could infer from your posts that "You guys are ridiculous to use coins, why not just use Amazon credit cards..." which is fine, but not what the thread is about. Also, wasn't looking to have to justify coinstar OR my opinion that it was a buzz kill, because it was. And I politely stated my opinion to that as well. There was no name calling, no insulting and there still isn't. You can call that hyper-sensitive if you like, but a post over a page long justifying how credit cards can save you money might also be interpreted as hypersensitive. I'm sure using CCs is fine, but I don't WANT to use one to buy gift cards, I want to use spare change that I otherwise (as already explained) hardly put to good use.

And if you want to hear differing opinions about a topic, here it is. Nearly every book about controlling overspending, by the way, tells you to use cash. ALso, about receipts...I don't know where you shop where you would not get a receipt using cash. I have NEVER had that happen anywhere. Most stores have policies about being sure to give receipts. Some even offer you five dollars if the cashier doesn't give you one, so that argument doesn't hold water.

But alas, as you say next time I will just ignore and move on so nobody is "shocked" at our response.


----------



## Gruntman

J. Steinbeck said:


> I absolutely love Boysenberry pie


Strawberry rhubarb is my favorite.


----------



## VMars

So moving on to things that are more fun: 

I'm totally inventing a CoinStar machine that will accept coins from every country in the world.  

Except I won't call it CoinStar, I'll call it something Kindle related.    Name suggestions for my new machine, anyone?


----------



## Gruntman

Sparkplug said:


> It would probably be cheaper than me shipping my coins to Europe to exchange my Pounds & Euros.
> 
> Hey, today I have $1.07 in loose change to add to my change jar... give me forty-nine days and I'll have enough to make another trip to the Coinstar machine worth while.


Ya Hoo, Sparkplug. I added $2.15 that I found in my car to my next cash in. (not a loonie in the bunch)


----------



## Gruntman

VMars said:


> So moving on to things that are more fun:
> 
> I'm totally inventing a CoinStar machine that will accept coins from every country in the world.
> 
> Except I won't call it CoinStar, I'll call it something Kindle related.  Name suggestions for my new machine, anyone?


Kindlestar


----------



## John Steinbeck

I think they should cut out the "middle man" process on those machines...they should let you enter in your amazon login/password and credit your account electronically.


----------



## VMars

KindleCrack? Kindle-Ker-Ching? Coins-to-Books?


----------



## Leslie

I sort of like Kindle-ker-ching, myself.

Maybe they should put a coin slot on the next generation of Kindle and you just slip your quarters and dimes in that....they immediately go to your Kindle account...how cool would that be?

L


----------



## Gruntman

VMars said:


> So moving on to things that are more fun:
> 
> I'm totally inventing a CoinStar machine that will accept coins from every country in the world.
> 
> Except I won't call it CoinStar, I'll call it something Kindle related.  Name suggestions for my new machine, anyone?


Could you make it so people could donate to a particular Kindle like... ummm...I don't know.....mine...maybe?


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> I sort of like Kindle-ker-ching, myself.
> 
> Maybe they should put a coin slot on the next generation of Kindle and you just slip your quarters and dimes in that....they immediately go to your Kindle account...how cool would that be?
> 
> L


I thought that was a good idea until, I thought about all the weight that would add to my Kindle when I added all my pie money in.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> I thought that was a good idea until, I thought about all the weight that would add to my Kindle when I added all my pie money in.


Well, it would sort of magically....disappear....or go to coin heaven or wherever coins go. Your Kindle is just a conduit or pass through or whatever....

L


----------



## ScottBooks

I may be dense but having read all of this, I can state two things with certitude:

A: This thread exists to celebrate the fun fact that if you put coins into a Coinstar machine they give you full value if you redeem them as gift certificates. Put in $10 in coins; get a $10 gift certificate. Neat! Much better than what everyone else does with coins (I will brook no naysayers) which is put in $10 in coins and get back $9.15 in cash.

B: It is rude to make assumptions about another person's finances and unasked for lecturing (especially Off-Topic lecturing!) on how one should handle their finances is uncalled for.

I like strawberry rhubarb pie. I like apple pie with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese on top. I like Boston Creme pie. I like blueberry pie. I like pumpkin pie. I pretty much just like pie. Where's my fork?

The Coins of the World machine should be called a KindlOre Redeemer. (Short notice  ).


----------



## Sparkplug

VMars said:


> KindleCrack?


If Kindles are the equivalent to crack, would that make Amazon our dealer? And on that note, CoinStar our enabler?


----------



## VMars

ScottBooks said:


> I may be dense but having read all of this, I can state two things with certitude:
> 
> A: This thread exists to celebrate the fun fact that if you put coins into a Coinstar machine they give you full value if you redeem them as gift certificates. Put in $10 in coins; get a $10 gift certificate. Neat! Much better than what everyone else does with coins (I will brook no naysayers) which is put in $10 in coins and get back $9.15 in cash.
> 
> B: It is rude to make assumptions about another person's finances and unasked for lecturing (especially Off-Topic lecturing!) on how one should handle their finances is uncalled for.
> 
> I like strawberry rhubarb pie. I like apple pie with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese on top. I like Boston Creme pie. I like blueberry pie. I like pumpkin pie. I pretty much just like pie. Where's my fork?
> 
> The Coins of the World machine should be called a KindlOre Redeemer. (Short notice  ).


Well said! And OMG, I love that! KindlOre Redeemer! Much more elegant than anything with Ker-ching in it.


----------



## rho

Gruntman said:


> Also I need this Crown Royal bag to hold my Kindle till the Oberon shows up. If I don't drink the bottle will be cold and nekkid, can't have that.


I can horrify and amaze you -- as I have done to friends who own bars and actually grimace when I order the following ----- 
Diet Coke and Crown Royal --- it really is yummy though


----------



## Gruntman

rho said:


> I can horrify and amaze you -- as I have done to friends who own bars and actually grimace when I order the following -----
> Diet Coke and Crown Royal --- it really is yummy though


Diet anything is just wrong, 

KindlOre sounds great

Pumpkin is my second favorite


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ScottBooks said:


> I may be dense but having read all of this, I can state two things with certitude:
> 
> A: This thread exists to celebrate the fun fact that if you put coins into a Coinstar machine they give you full value if you redeem them as gift certificates. Put in $10 in coins; get a $10 gift certificate. Neat! Much better than what everyone else does with coins (I will brook no naysayers) which is put in $10 in coins and get back $9.15 in cash.
> 
> B: It is rude to make assumptions about another person's finances and unasked for lecturing (especially Off-Topic lecturing!) on how one should handle their finances is uncalled for.
> 
> I like strawberry rhubarb pie. I like apple pie with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese on top. I like Boston Creme pie. I like blueberry pie. I like pumpkin pie. I pretty much just like pie. Where's my fork?
> 
> The Coins of the World machine should be called a KindlOre Redeemer. (Short notice  ).


Couldn't have said it better myself Scott. Finances, finacial advice and credit cards are for another thread. 

My hubby and I have a huge Mason like jar that we paid $20 for. It was in a small little town that has the best bar-b-que dive. The jar had those big dill pickles in it. It is 1/4 full and the last time we counted we had almost $500. We both empty our change every Friday night. He won't let me take it to a Coinstar.


----------



## VMars

> My hubby and I have a huge Mason like jar that we paid $20 for. It was in a small little town that has the best bar-b-que dive. The jar had those big dill pickles in it. It is 1/4 full and the last time we counted we had almost $500. We both empty our change every Friday night. He won't let me take it to a Coinstar.


  Does he want to do something else with the change, or does he want to wait until it is completely full?


----------



## ScottBooks

Linda if you fill it up, how will you move it?


----------



## Gruntman

VMars said:


> Does he want to do something else with the change, or does he want to wait until it is completely full?


May I suggest pie?


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

ScottBooks said:


> Linda if you fill it up, how will you move it?


Also, learn from Gruntman....


----------



## Sparkplug

Gruntman said:


> May I suggest pie?


$500 would buy a lot of pie... maybe you can buy pie and your very own personal Coinstar machine!


----------



## Gruntman

ogie287 said:


> Also, learn from Gruntman....


Yes, very important to *belt that baby in* for the love of god do not let that jar break.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ScottBooks said:


> Linda if you fill it up, how will you move it?


LOL, yep he wants to fill it up. We also have two old, antique huge glass water bottles filled with pennies. Maybe we don't have any retirement.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gruntman said:


> Yes, very important to *belt that baby in* for the love of god do not let that jar break.


Wrap her in duct tape!


----------



## Gruntman

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Wrap her duck tape!


and a helmet if you can


----------



## mwvickers

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Wrap her in duct tape!


Duck tape?


----------



## mwvickers

You corrected it before I could post.


----------



## Gruntman

mwvickers said:


> Duck tape?


HA


----------



## Gruntman

mwvickers said:


> You corrected it before I could post.


Luckily I quoted her in time to have proof of the gaff.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

mwvickers said:


> You corrected it before I could post.


I am so tired I am cross eyed. Got a good laugh out of it though...duck tape DUH  Have fun guys, off to bed will be OOT until Sun. Going to see my daughter in the morning.


----------



## Gruntman

Have fun.


...and pie.


----------



## mwvickers

Gruntman said:


> Luckily I quoted her in time to have proof of the gaff.


We make a good team. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gruntman said:



> HA


ROTFL Hey we needed a good laugh, may as well be at my expense!


----------



## Leslie

I thought it was duct tape, originally.

Duck Tape became a brand name. Duct tape was for sealing up ducts...(duh).

Am I being to serious here? Raining on the parade? (Oh wait, that was my line).


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> I thought it was duct tape, originally.
> 
> Duck Tape became a brand name. Duct tape was for sealing up ducts...(duh).
> 
> Am I being to serious here? Raining on the parade? (Oh wait, that was my line).


Don't worry about it, have some pie and dream about cashing in your change.


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie said:


> I thought it was duct tape, originally.
> 
> Duck Tape became a brand name. Duct tape was for sealing up ducts...(duh).


Oddly enough, duct tape really sucks as an adhesive on ductwork. I can't imagine why they call it that.


----------



## Gruntman

ScottBooks said:


> Oddly enough, duct tape really sucks as an adhesive on ductwork. I can't imagine why they call it that.


Irony?


----------



## LDB

YouKneeK said:


> My initial post was simply posting another option for generating money for books. I didn't go in-depth on credit card usage until people *responded* to me and said that credit cards can get you into debt and cause you to spend money you don't have. I think I have a right to defend my position, just as you're defending yours.
> Considering all the posts in this forum that have nothing whatsoever to do with the Kindle at all, much less the topics they're posted in, I find this hilarious.
> 
> So essentially what I'm gathering here is:
> 
> It's ok to post if you agree with everybody else.
> Posting a dissenting opinion will immediately be construed as an insult against everybody else and you should be prepared to be treated like an insulting, rude person.
> It's ok to post if your post is brief and has little substance.
> It's ok to post random (and incessant) off topic posts that have nothing to do with the thread topic (tea, anyone?), as long as you aren't posting an opinion that goes contrary to the majority.
> You may only interject a serious post if everybody else in the thread is being serious.
> It's ok to question somebody for their post, but not ok to respond to those questions if you are the one in the minority.
> You can call somebody a buzz kill and a party pooper if they violate any of the above rules, but heaven help them if they try to clarify their intent.
> 
> If the price of participating in an outwardly polite forum is that I have to drink the Kool-Aid and conform, I'm not interested. I don't enjoy posting somewhere where my opinions are only welcome under rigid circumstances, and you all clearly don't enjoy reading my posts. So rather than make each other mutually miserable, I have removed the content of all other posts I have made on this site and I will no longer be participating. If I remember, I'll come back and edit this one out too in a few days or else a moderator can delete it.
> 
> I don't really care if anybody cares, because I'm making this choice for myself and not for anybody else&#8230; I have more productive and entertaining ways to spend my time. I say this only so that the active members here know their attitudes are chasing some people off. Maybe people like me are the ones you *want* to chase off, in which case there's no harm done. But I think you're creating a pretty stale place for yourselves here. It isn't just this thread. It seems that many threads lately are degenerating into random off topic chatter and dissenting opinions are quickly squelched.


The one voice of reason in the sea of overly sensitive.


----------



## VMars

LDB said:


> The one voice of reason in the sea of overly sensitive.


Or perhaps the overly sensitive are the ones who get upset when they are in the minority and people didn't bow down to their preaching.


----------



## Sparkplug

I think I'll bake my famous pecan pie tomorrow... and then count up all my loose change


----------



## Gruntman

Sparkplug said:


> I think I'll bake my famous pecan pie tomorrow... and then count up all my loose change


Careful, I just drooled a little on my computer. Homemade pecan pie,mmm


----------



## Sparkplug

Gruntman said:


> Careful, I just drooled a little on my computer. Homemade pecan pie,mmm


If you lived nearby I'd share, so we can discuss Kindles while we ate pie.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

$5.45 in change in one pocket of my purse.  I wonder how much is at the bottom?    Time to clean out my purse and take the overflowing box o' change to the Coinstar at the grocery store.  Cha-ching!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anju said:


> Good take luv  You must be one heck of a waitress, I'm impressed, that is hard work too - been there done that many many moons ago


The change was from the past 6 weeks. Not too shabby. I like to think I'm a good waitress, mainly because it's what I choose to do. It's fun for me. I tell people it's what I do for free time (which, to be honest, it is..and a little money for extras) I homeschool 4 kids so I can't put them on a bus and send them to schoolwhen they're driving me crazy, so I run away and go to work. Forced exercise, adult converastion (not x-rated, just adults ), and I get paid for it...what's not to love (besides the sore feet and nasty customers)


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself Scott. Finances, finacial advice and credit cards are for another thread.
> 
> My hubby and I have a huge Mason like jar that we paid $20 for. It was in a small little town that has the best bar-b-que dive. The jar had those big dill pickles in it. It is 1/4 full and the last time we counted we had almost $500. We both empty our change every Friday night. He won't let me take it to a Coinstar.


Hey Linda! Can you spare some change??  I only need enough to get my Keurig from Amazon...


----------



## Guest

Wow, I have been away for several days and this thread sure got ugly for a while. I totally agree with the financially responsible stance put forth. However, I also see the use of Coinstar for gift cards as totally in line with that philosophy. As long as the machine is readily accessible and convenient, I see it as a way to put spare change to work for you and help budget for luxuries like books. And doesn't almost everyone in this country have spare change laying around doing nothing?

If you look at many post on the boards about this topic, you will see a sizable number of posters saying just that. I did the research myself and determined that it was not a good option for me due to distance from Coinstar machines with g-card option. But, it did help me formulate a plan to only use gift card balances to pay for books. Also, through posters here on the boards, I found a way to use those reward points on my credit card for a good purpose. (Thanks, Leslie, et al.) Otherwise, I would have just let them expire, talk about wasting money.

I, also, do not see any problem with having a bit of fun with the topic. Seeing as how we are mostly talking about spending guilt-free money anyway.


----------



## lexie22

I started reading this thread last night.  I got through the first 3 or 4 posts when I checked Coinstar's site, and discovered I could get an Amazon certificate at my local grocery store.  I gathered up my coin jar, and took it to the machine.  I came home with a certificate for $74.04


----------



## crebel

lexie22 said:


> I started reading this thread last night. I got through the first 3 or 4 posts when I checked Coinstar's site, and discovered I could get an Amazon certificate at my local grocery store. I gathered up my coin jar, and took it to the machine. I came home with a certificate for $74.04


Isn't it fun?! It makes me feel like I have received a present!


----------



## Guest

I noticed another great thing about using Coin Stars to get Amazon GC's over buying the ones you see in places like Rite-aide and other stores, no sales tax!!!


----------



## drenee

LuckyRainbow said:


> I, also, do not see any problem with having a bit of fun with the topic. Seeing as how we are mostly talking about spending guilt-free money anyway.


Good point, LR. A few short months ago, pre-Kindle, we were all spending money on paperback and hardback books. Coinstar is just a creative way to obtain K-books.


----------



## ELDogStar

Vampyre said:


> I noticed another great thing about using Coin Stars to get Amazon GC's over buying the ones you see in places like Rite-aide and other stores, no sales tax!!!


Very interesting...
maybe a glitch to be found out later?


(Think I need to pay down some CC's)


----------



## Anju 

If I had a coinstar close I would go and get an airline ticket to go to Sparkplug's house and help her and Gruntman with that pecan pie (I can have the pie, just not  the crust) and I'll bring some good Oaxaca or Colima coffee beans as my contribution.  Unfortunately no coinstar and they probably wouldn't give me an airline ticket anyway and I have no idea where Sparkplug lives - oh well fantasy land is such fun.

See I kept it on topic - 2 mentions of coinstar.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I\f people wanted to, they could convert some of the money into cash and then buy their own pie to eat while reading on their Kindles. What is more important to you, pie or books?


----------



## Gruntman

Sparkplug said:


> If you lived nearby I'd share, so we can discuss Kindles while we ate pie.


If I hadn't already cashed in my change I'd be willing to use it to fly a piece here, I'd pay alot for homemade pie.


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> I\f people wanted to, they could convert some of the money into cash and then buy their own pie to eat while reading on their Kindles. What is more important to you, pie or books?


How about a book on pie.


----------



## LDB

I noticed posts in this thread saying they use Coinstar and posts saying they don't use it due to logistics/locations etc.. I've noticed there are very very very few things in life that are unanimous. Based on that observation and the fact that every one of the likely hundreds of thousands of coins I've seen in over a half century had two sides I concluded there is a high possibility that maybe a few folks out of this very large group are paying very high interest rates on credit cards.

I did not accuse anyone. I did not name anyone specifically. I *wondered* if the almost absolute certainty statistically speaking were true. A few folks chose to misquote what I pondered and say I labeled certain members as bankrupt or on the brink.

Apparently I was mistaken in thinking kboards.com was an open forum. You few members who police the threads and decide what content is acceptable and what isn't on a thread by thread basis need to post a notice at the top of the threads so folks know what's permissible in that thread and what isn't.

Either that or you need to more carefully read what is posted and not twist it from what it actually is. Or perhaps it's guilt that prompted the few venomous responses. In any event, I definitely think the 100% option of Coinstar is certainly better than the 92% or whatever it is to just get cash. Any opportunity to avoid paying a % fee whether to a machine or credit card or anything else is a good thing.


----------



## Leslie

Or a recipe?
*
Blueberry Glace Pie*

Blueberries grow all over the state of Maine. This is a nice, easy pie and a delicious variation on the traditional two crust. You can make it with frozen berries (good to know at this time of year).

Ingredients:
4 cups blueberries
3/4 cup water
1 tablespoon butter
1 cup sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1 dash salt
1 dash cinnamon
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 9 inch baked pie shell
whipped cream or vanilla ice cream

Directions:
Simmer 1 cup less-than-perfect berries with water for 4 minutes. Add mixed cornstarch and sugar, butter, salt, cinnamon, and lemon juice. Cook until thick and clear. Mix gently with whole berries and pour into baked 9" pie shell.

Chill. Serve garnished with whipped cream or ice cream (I prefer the latter).

Enjoy!

L


----------



## Jeff

Gruntman said:


> How about a book on pie.


​


----------



## Guest

I like pie.
Cake is just to dry.
Pies are moist and sweet,
Better than any cake I could eat.
Give me pie night and day.
And throw that old cake away!

The bakery is right next to the Coin Star machine in my store.


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> The bakery is right next to the Coin Star machine in my store.


Go to the Coinstar machine first so you don't get tempted to spend your coins on pie!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sam posted this recipe for scones that looks yummy. You could use your loose change to buy the ingredients, then use the rest of your change to get a gift certificate to use to replace the book that your read while eating the scones. Maybe with a nice cup of non-feet tasting tea. Or some Crown Royal if you need extra bags to protect your newly arriving K2.

Cranberry Scones

3 Cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup plus 2 Tbsp sugar, divided
2 1/2 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
3/4 cup cold butter
1 cup buttermilk
1 cup dried cranberries
2 tsp grated orange peel
1 Tbsp milk
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon

In a bowl, combine flour, 1/3 cup sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda, cut in butter.  Stir in the buttermilk just until combined.  Fold in the cranberries and orange peel.  Turn onto a floured surface; divide dough in half.  Shape each protion into a ball and pat into a 6 inch circle.  

Cut each circle into 6 wedges.  Place on a lightly greased baking sheet.  Brush with milk.  Combine the cinnamon and remaining sugar; sprinkle over scones.  Bank at 400 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown.  Yield: 1 dozen


----------



## durphy

Those scones sound delicious.


----------



## Sparkplug

Some more kindle books about pie to redeem our CoinStar eCertificates on:































(I also make a pretty good key lime pie -- that's a favorite of mine.)


----------



## Guest

It's better to go to the bakery.  Buy pies and pay for each of then separately and take the change to the CoinStar machine.  Make sure they give you all your change in coins.  None of that funny paper stuff for use Kindleteers.


----------



## Gruntman

Sparkplug said:


> Some more kindle books about pie to redeem our CoinStar eCertificates on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also make a pretty good key lime pie -- that's a favorite of mine.)


your key-lime pie wouldn't be the one from the third book ,would it?


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> It's better to go to the bakery. Buy pies and pay for each of then separately and take the change to the CoinStar machine. Make sure they give you all your change in coins. None of that funny paper stuff for use Kindleteers.


Oh, good idea!


----------



## Jeff

I didn't know what a Coinstar machine was so I asked on another forum. Now I'm ready to join the fight.


----------



## didir1010

Wow, you guys are awesome!! I knew of the CoinStar machines in my local grocery stores but was amazed that they offer Amazon e-gift cards.  I just checked the website and see an Albertson's supermarket near me offers them.... no more loose change for me!!


----------



## Guest

For the uninitiated, this is what they look like. Remember not all Coinstars are created equally. Not all of them offer Gift Cards.

















Is there one near you and what services does it offer?

http://locator.coinstar.com/locator.aspx?page=IN


----------



## VMars

LDB said:


> prompted the few venomous responses. In any event, I definitely think the 100% option of Coinstar is certainly better than the 92% or whatever it is to just get cash. Any opportunity to avoid paying a % fee whether to a machine or credit card or anything else is a good thing.


Venomous?  You've never taken part in a real debate, I gather.  You and Youkneek stated your opinions and you got very defensive when people disagreed. Assumptions about people's finances were made and a page long lecture on credit card use was posted to people who never asked to be lectured on it, but fine. You claim to want to "debate" and then you can't take it when the debate doesn't go your way. So if you can't take the heat, then don't debate. Nobody is policing your threads, deleting you. I'm not a moderator. You state your opinion, I reply with mine...hence the "debating" you two wanted and the differing opinions.

Now on to more pertinent things, on Welcome Jeff and Didir! 

Get this, now I have my Mom collecting coins she finds around her house when she vacuums. She was very excited about this new use for them.  It's catching.

And my favorite pie is pumpkin pie.


----------



## didir1010

Oooohh!!! I didn't even think of asking (begging) mom to save coins for me!!  Although after she sees the Kindle that I just got (today) I think she might want one too... hmmm... 

I did have to search for a few different stores in my area on the CoinStar website.  It appears that Winn Dixie near me doesn't offer Amazon, Wal-marts don't offer e-gift cards at all and the only ones in my area that offer Amazon as an option is Albertson's... but there is one close to me so that's good!


----------



## Gruntman

I guess that I am just lucky.  There are several coinstars within 5 miles of me and they all offer amazon and a host of other options other than cash.  I didn't even realize that there were ones that didn't.

Still looking for one that will dispense pie though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> I guess that I am just lucky. There are several coinstars within 5 miles of me and they all offer amazon and a host of other options other than cash. I didn't even realize that there were ones that didn't.
> 
> Still looking for one that will dispense pie though.


That is K4. K3 will have the coin slot in it. K4 will have the pie dispensing slot.


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> That is K4. K3 will have the coin slot in it. K4 will have the pie dispensing slot.


Can I pre-order that now? 

Will Oberon offer a pie proof cover for it.?


----------



## Guest

Is anything really pie proof?  The proof is in the pudding, which is pie without a crust.


----------



## Gruntman

Vampyre said:


> Is anything really pie proof? The proof is in the pudding, which is pie without a crust.


LOL. chocolate cream pie, mm-mm.


----------



## Anju 

*GRUNTMAN* *STOP IT*! You are being cruel 

I guess I am going to have to go get some blueberries (frozen of course) (it will cost an arm and 2 legs) and make a crustless blueberry pie - don't care if it is pudding or not, it's pie without a crust


----------



## Gruntman

Anju said:


> *GRUNTMAN* *STOP IT*! You are being cruel
> 
> I guess I am going to have to go get some blueberries (frozen of course) (it will cost an arm and 2 legs) and make a crustless blueberry pie - don't care if it is pudding or not, it's pie without a crust


I'm sorry, didn't mean to make ya cry, two whups with a stick for me and no pie today. 

When you buy the berries, make sure you save that change for books later.


----------



## Anju 

I'm in Mexico - no coinstars


----------



## Guest

PesoStars?


----------



## Gruntman

Anju said:


> I'm in Mexico - no coinstars


Well that isn't fair, better make two pies


----------



## Anju 

I like the idea of a Kindlestar that would take foreign coins -


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is K5. 

And we might get folders too.


----------



## Leslie

didir1010 said:


> Wow, you guys are awesome!! I knew of the CoinStar machines in my local grocery stores but was amazed that they offer Amazon e-gift cards. I just checked the website and see an Albertson's supermarket near me offers them.... no more loose change for me!!


Another coin-vert.

L


----------



## Leslie

Anju said:


> *GRUNTMAN* *STOP IT*! You are being cruel
> 
> I guess I am going to have to go get some blueberries (frozen of course) (it will cost an arm and 2 legs) and make a crustless blueberry pie - don't care if it is pudding or not, it's pie without a crust


That blueberry glace pie recipe I posted earlier is very good and very easy. Yum!

L


----------



## Gruntman

Here's a question for you guys.  I'm on my way to go get myself some take out (burrito) when I get my change do I A) tip the girl at the counter or B) stiff her and keep the change to feed the coinstar habit I am rapidly developing? 

Oh no, this is a quandary.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> Here's a question for you guys. I'm on my way to go get myself some take out (burrito) when I get my change do I A) tip the girl at the counter or B) stiff her and keep the change to feed the coinstar habit I am rapidly developing?
> 
> Oh no, this is a quandary.


Put a paper dollar in the jar on the counter and keep the change in your pocket.

L


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> Put a paper dollar in the jar on the counter and keep the change in your pocket.
> 
> L


I knew I could count you for a solution to this that was fair and still got me more change.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> Here's a question for you guys. I'm on my way to go get myself some take out (burrito) when I get my change do I A) tip the girl at the counter or B) stiff her and keep the change to feed the coinstar habit I am rapidly developing?
> 
> Oh no, this is a quandary.


I guess I am evil. I don't tip at take out places. I know that the folks working there don't make a ton of money but they are paid a full wage. It is not like the waiters and waitresses at restaurants who depend on tips to live. Yes it sucks that they make a low wage. I once made that low wage. Then I went out and found another job that paid more.

I am probably being insensitive here. Sorry


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> I guess I am evil. I don't tip at take out places. I know that the folks working there don't make a ton of money but they are paid a full wage. It is not like the waiters and waitresses at restaurants who depend on tips to live. Yes it sucks that they make a low wage. I once made that low wage. Then I went out and found another job that paid more.
> 
> I am probably being insensitive here. Sorry


They are really good burritos. I don't have the skill to make one, so I tip.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gruntman said:


> They are really good burritos. I don't have the skill to make one, so I tip.


That's cool. I have no problems with others tipping. I don't. I know, i am a big, insensitive meanie.


----------



## Leslie

I didn't used to tip but since the jars started becoming more and more common, I figured that was a hint that someone, somewhere needed money. But I only put in a dollar. I figure that is 20% on a $5 order, 15% on a $7.50 order and 10% on $10. Which is about the maximum I spend on takeout when I am paying cash.

But here's a question: when I go to our favorite Chinese restaurant and order takeout, I never add a tip to the credit card bill. The order might be $25 to $30 and I don't add more. I figure: 1) we eat there plenty as a restaurant and tip well then and 2) there really wasn't any work involved beyond cooking the food and toting it out of the kitchen. But should I leave a tip? What do you guys do?

L


----------



## Sparkplug

Gruntman said:


> Here's a question for you guys. I'm on my way to go get myself some take out (burrito) when I get my change do I A) tip the girl at the counter or B) stiff her and keep the change to feed the coinstar habit I am rapidly developing?
> 
> Oh no, this is a quandary.


Now I don't feel so bad for eying the loose change that my husband left as part of the tip for last night's dinner.

The tip jar placement, I don't get is the local self-serve frozen yogurt place. I serve it myself and then put it on the scale to be weighed. The cashier just takes my money and hands me a spoon. What service am I tipping for?


----------



## Leslie

Sparkplug said:


> Now I don't feel so bad for eying the loose change that my husband left as part of the tip for last night's dinner.
> 
> The tip jar placement, I don't get is the local self-serve frozen yogurt place. I serve it myself and then put it on the scale to be weighed. The cashier just takes my money and hands me a spoon. What service am I tipping for?


In that case, the jar wouldn't get any of my money.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think tipping <to jack the thread a bit> is a very individual decision. It depends on so many things I don't think it's possible to say that it's appropriate to tip in this situation and not that. It's going to vary with the individual, the service, received, and so many undefinable things.

I will admit, I kinda hate tip jars. Pretty much never put anything in it. If a counter server is particularly helpful I might give them something for just themselves, but I don't want my appreciation of a particular person to have to be split between other folks who I (1)don't know or (2) might have treated me badly a previous time.

My husband's theory is that, at a restaurant, he'll tip more, proportionally, at a low priced restaurant than at a high priced restaurant. Assuming a good dining experience in general, he figures if he gives $15 for a $100 meal, he ought to give $15 for a $50 meal as the server had to do just as much work.

On topic: there's a coin star with Amazon GC fairly close to me and sometime I'll head over there. . .

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> But here's a question: when I go to our favorite Chinese restaurant and order takeout, I never add a tip to the credit card bill. The order might be $25 to $30 and I don't add more. I figure: 1) we eat there plenty as a restaurant and tip well then and 2) there really wasn't any work involved beyond cooking the food and toting it out of the kitchen. But should I leave a tip? What do you guys do?
> 
> L


Well, I grew up in the sticks where the only concept of tipping known to me was cows. Caused embarrasment later on when on a first date at a fancy restaurant, my girl asked if I wasn't going to tip the waitress, t'was a might puzzled but I obliged her 'n knocked the woman down.

So, I guess yer answer is: if ya can tip cows you gonna treat chinese people with any less respect? Food for thot..


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> So, I guess yer answer is: if ya can tip cows you gonna treat chinese people with any less respect? Food for thot..


I didn't think of it as treating Chinese people with less respect, but that is an interesting way to look at it.

As for sticks, I thought you said you grew up in Boston with Anthony, Prince spaghetti and the Celtics in the Garden...

L


----------



## VMars

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, I grew up in the sticks where the only concept of tipping known to me was cows. Caused embarrasment later on when on a first date at a fancy restaurant, my girl asked if I wasn't going to tip the waitress, t'was a might puzzled but I obliged her 'n knocked the woman down.
> 
> So, I guess yer answer is: if ya can tip cows you gonna treat chinese people with any less respect? Food for thot..


    I love reading your posts Encender. Just so you know. And I'm from the Southwest too.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> As for sticks, I thought you said you grew up in Boston with Anthony, Prince spaghetti and the Celtics in the Garden...
> 
> L


I did, but the early years were on Cape Cod where even the Pilgrims didn't wanna hang around for long


----------



## Encender Vaquero

VMars said:


> I love reading your posts Encender. Just so you know. And I'm from the Southwest too.


Thanks, VMars, enjoy your's too. Love the Southwest, it's a dry 83 degrees right now. Whenever I need a pickmeup I put on the national Weather Channel for a minute and laaaauugh! Hoo-boy!


----------



## John Steinbeck

Vampyre said:


> I noticed another great thing about using Coin Stars to get Amazon GC's over buying the ones you see in places like Rite-aide and other stores, no sales tax!!!


Don't worry, with the fiscal issues state and federal governments are having, that loophole will be closed soon. Have already been reading and watching reports on tax proposals for interstate electronic purchases (taxes on Itunes songs, e-books next?).


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I fell the same way about the Chinese restaurant I frequent.  When I eat in, I tip very well.  When I take out, no tip.  When I take out sushi, I tip the sushi guy.  His smile is nice, and I love my sushi. 
I also have started tipping at Cold Stone Creamery.  Those folks deserve a tip as well.  
As for tipping when I go to a normal fast food place, never even gave it a thought before today.


----------



## Anju 

Leslie said:


> That blueberry glace pie recipe I posted earlier is very good and very easy. Yum!
> 
> L


yep - that is the one I am talking about! Walked up to the store and no blueberries, but fresh raspberries (no no Dona) and fresh blackberries (ok ) so maybe mananana

Thanks for the recipe Leslie


----------



## Anju 

With no coin stars here - to keep on topic

we eat out a lot because it is inexpensive, and usually take an order home for DH since his DW doesn't cook much  
he tips on what we eat in, but not on the take out -

if we had coin stars here I probably would cook more so I could get the tips


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Leslie, I fell the same way about the Chinese restaurant I frequent. When I eat in, I tip very well. When I take out, no tip. When I take out sushi, I tip the sushi guy. His smile is nice, and I love my sushi.


I never tip at the Chinese take-out or the Pizza take out. Those people aren't serving me the same way a waitress does when I sit down at a restaurant. Waitresses take my order, bring me a drink and rolls, come back with my order, check to see if everything is okay and maybe refill my drink, ask me about dessert, clear the table, bring me my check, take it to the cashier and bring me back my receipt. That's about nine steps and deserves a tip.


----------



## Gruntman

Wow, I didn't realize I was going to launch the topic into outerspace.  I just finished my burrito (yep I tipped the girl who gave it to me), I came back to this thread and didn't even recognize it.  

on topic: $.73 more for my coin stash(need to find new jars)

off topic: now for some pie.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought there was no pie today for misbehaving earlier?


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> I thought there was no pie today for misbehaving earlier?


Thanks for that. I wouldn't want to get hit with a parole violation.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> Thanks for that. I wouldn't want to get hit with a parole violation.


That's pie-role, coin-vert.

L


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> That's pie-role, coin-vert.
> 
> L


As usual you're right again.


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> As usual you're right again.


Not quite.


----------



## Guest

Sooooo.... am I to understand that if we have any debt or mortgage, we 1) shouldn't have purchased a Kindle, and B) should only d/l free books?

Since LDB (ostensibly) owns a Kindle, I guess that means he has zero debt.  Good for him!


----------



## John Steinbeck

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not quite.


Thats a lot of pie there


----------



## John Steinbeck

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sooooo.... am I to understand that if we have any debt or mortgage, we 1) shouldn't have purchased a Kindle, and B) should only d/l free books?
> 
> Since LDB (ostensibly) owns a Kindle, I guess that means he has zero debt. Good for him!


I have zero debt (probably because I am currently single), does that mean I can buy a Kindle? I was just looking in my coin storage area, probably visit the coinstar machine a few blocks away the next time I am heading in that direction.


----------



## Guest

J. Steinbeck said:


> I have zero debt (probably because I am currently single), does that mean I can buy a Kindle? I was just looking in my coin storage area, probably visit the coinstar machine a few blocks away the next time I am heading in that direction.


Just don't mistake it for the suicide booth.


----------



## John Steinbeck

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just don't mistake it for the suicide booth.


I can always put a string on the coins and pull them back out. Hope you're feeling better BJ


----------



## Guest

J. Steinbeck said:


> I can always put a string on the coins and pull them back out. Hope you're feeling better JB


Much, much better. Haven't had to take a painkiller yet today. But they are pulling one screw out and re-inserting it as well as putting in one more on Wednesday. (Insert oral sex joke here.) So I'm hoarding what pills I still have.


----------



## Gruntman

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just don't mistake it for the suicide booth.


If a suicide booth malfunctions, do you get a refund?


----------



## VMars

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sooooo.... am I to understand that if we have any debt or mortgage, we 1) shouldn't have purchased a Kindle, and B) should only d/l free books?
> 
> Since LDB (ostensibly) owns a Kindle, I guess that means he has zero debt. Good for him!


Right? Must be so...


----------



## Guest

I used to tip the pizza delivery guy until I found out they were adding a tip surcharge. I don't eat their food anymore.

Tipping the counter girl or keeping the change isn't really a quandary at all.  Let her keep the change if you want and buy a roll of quarters while there.  Everyone wins.

When I dine out, I generally tip at least $2.00 or 15%, which ever is greater if the service was good and they didn't upset me.  If I get POed, the tip amount starts dwindling. 

On the other hand, if they do something exceptional, I tip more.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

This is not exactly CoinStar, but it worked for me. My DH messes around on ETrade. Earlier he handed me the debit card for his account and said he made some money and I could buy myself an Amazon gift card with it!!    I think he loves me!


----------



## Gruntman

WolfePrincess73 said:


> This is not exactly CoinStar, but it worked for me. My DH messes around on ETrade. Earlier he handed me the debit card for his account and said he made some money and I could buy myself an Amazon gift card with it!!  I think he loves me!


I would say so.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I tip 20% at restaurants unless the service is bad, then I tip 10%. 

I just don't tip at fast food places.


----------



## Guest

I like to eat breakfast at my local Huddle House.(poor man;s iHop)  Occasionally I'll give th cook a couple of extra bucks if they do really well or it's a special occasion.

I also give them books sometimes.  I am running out of those now.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I like to eat breakfast at my local Huddle House.(poor man;s iHop) Occasionally I'll give th cook a couple of extra bucks if they do really well or it's a special occasion.
> 
> I also give them books sometimes. I am running out of those now.


Running out of cooks? Stop loaning them copies of Final Eggsit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So we locals have a general rule when it comes to tipping at the buffets. 1 dollar for each person. minimum you put down: 4 bucks. Sometimes whoever get to pay the tip (we take turns) doesn't have enough dollars and I do, I trade their coinage for my dollar bills....more coinstar coinage!


----------



## Arkhan

Vampyre said:


> I like to eat breakfast at my local Huddle House.(poor man;s iHop)


Mmmm. I want breakfast now. Too bad the only places that are close to me close at "normal" times. I have to make a long drive to get to our "Waffle House" or I could take a step up and eat at Perkins.


----------



## crebel

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sooooo.... am I to understand that if we have any debt or mortgage, we 1) shouldn't have purchased a Kindle, and B) should only d/l free books?
> 
> Since LDB (ostensibly) owns a Kindle, I guess that means he has zero debt. Good for him!


Holy Moly! I have been away from KB all day and what fun I have missed! I think you are right, BJ, the theory seems to be we aren't to use our change for Coinstar (inserting topical post here) e-certificates if we have credit card debt, we are to put it in our bank accounts because we are economic idiots if we make any other purchases while carrying any debt, but I think it is okay to use the change to buy pie.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And Crown Royal. 

And tea that does not taste like feet.


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> And Crown Royal.
> 
> And tea that does not taste like feet.


Unless your on a diet(eating to much pie ) and then I guess foot tea will help.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> And Crown Royal.
> 
> And tea that does not taste like feet.


I hope Bushmills 16 is approved - it's what I used for a toast while mourning EVs loss (oh wait, is it still on topic if I bought it at the same store as my Coinstar machine)?


----------



## Guest

crebel said:


> Holy Moly! I have been away from KB all day and what fun I have missed! I think you are right, BJ, the theory seems to be we aren't to use our change for Coinstar (inserting topical post here) e-certificates if we have credit card debt, we are to put it in our bank accounts because we are economic idiots if we make any other purchases while carrying any debt, but I think it is okay to use the change to buy pie.


That seems to be what he's saying.


----------



## Guest

As a recovering Catholic, it kills me that Jameson's is the Catholic whiskey and Bushmill's is the Protestant whiskey, and Bushmills is about a zillion times better than Jameson's.  And CHEAPER!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't know whiskeys had religious beliefs....

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't know whiskeys had religious beliefs....
> 
> Betsy


Yup.

Never heard of anyone "seeing God" after too many?


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yup.
> 
> Never heard of anyone "seeing God" after too many?


Nope, but I've seen some ugly women get beautiful.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Nope, but I've seen some ugly women get beautiful.


Beats water-into-wine.


----------



## John Steinbeck

Jeff said:


> Nope, but I've seen some ugly women get beautiful.


Unfortunately, I have seen some beautiful women get real ugly


----------



## Guest

J. Steinbeck said:


> Unfortunately, I have seen some beautiful women get real ugly


That's tequila.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Beats water-into-wine.


Until the next morning. The wine only gives you a headache.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Until the next morning. The wine only gives you a headache.


In that particular case, it also led to waking up married. There are millions of Vegas horror stories about that...


----------



## frojazz

J. Steinbeck said:


> Unfortunately, I have seen some beautiful women get real ugly


That's what happens when the beautiful veneer cracks...

(I know, I'm not as ironic or as witty as BJim, but I do what I can...)


----------



## Gruntman

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't know whiskeys had religious beliefs....
> 
> Betsy


I learned at a young (but legal) age, thanks to a clumsy waitress, a couple drinks called flaming Jesus(Jesuses?), and a burning table  , you shouldn't mix religion and alcohol.


----------



## davem2bits

J. Steinbeck said:


> Unfortunately, I have seen some beautiful women get real ugly





Bacardi Jim said:



> That's tequila.


No, it where you put your hands. Everybody told me she turned ugly, but I did see a thing after she decked me.


----------



## Guest

frojazz said:


> (I know, I'm not as ironic or as witty as BJim, but I do what I can...)


----------



## frojazz

I'm confused...I think I've just been BJ'd....... ......hehe

Are you showing me the door?

Or are you saying that I need more exercise (I *have * stayed inside and on the computer most of the day)?


----------



## Guest

frojazz said:


> I'm confused...I think I've just been BJ'd....... ......hehe
> 
> Are you showing me the door?
> 
> Or are you saying that I need more exercise (I *have * stayed inside and on the computer most of the day)?


Walking is hard.

Comedy is harder.

Just trying to help... though it appears you are on the way out the door.


----------



## frojazz

Bacardi Jim said:


> Walking is hard.
> 
> Comedy is harder.
> 
> Just trying to help... though it appears you are on the way out the door.


Can you walk and be funny at the same time, or is that like chewing gum?


----------



## Guest

frojazz said:


> I'm confused...I think I've just been BJ'd....... ......hehe


Note that I very _intentionally_ avoided the joke about how you would know if you'd "been BJ'd" if she was coughing and spitting up on the floorboard of your El Camino.


----------



## frojazz

Bacardi Jim said:


> Note that I very _intentionally_ avoided the joke about how you would know if you'd "been BJ'd" if she was coughing and spitting up on the floorboard of your El Camino.


Um, yah.....

*awkward silence*

CoinStar?


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Bacardi Jim said:


> Note that I very _intentionally_ avoided the joke about how you would know if you'd "been BJ'd" if she was coughing and spitting up on the floorboard of your El Camino.


Your restraint would be more remarkable if you didn't have dirty floomats


----------



## Guest

Encender Vaquero said:


> Your restraint would be more remarkable if you didn't have sticky floormats


Good point.


----------



## drenee

Lordy, lordy, lordy, this thread is funny but definitely needs some help getting back on track.



WolfePrincess73 said:


> This is not exactly CoinStar, but it worked for me. My DH messes around on ETrade. Earlier he handed me the debit card for his account and said he made some money and I could buy myself an Amazon gift card with it!!  I think he loves me!


How sweet of your husband to help you out. My boyfriend has been putting change in a jar and offered it to me yesterday when I told him I was going to make a trip to Coinstar. I decided to only use what I have and let him save a little longer. Anyway, I ended up with 29.92, and I've only been saving a few weeks. I thought I had about 12.00, so I was pleasantly surprised.
deb


----------



## LDB

Pizza Hut adds $2.50 delivery fee. One would think that goes to the person delivering. No, they get 87 cents and the store keeps the rest. That's wrong. It should all go to the delivery person if they're going to charge it as a delivery fee.

I don't care what any of you do with your money unless it's welfare money from taxes. I politely pointed out that carrying credit card balances frequently incurs very high finance charges. I've been polite and non-accusatory the entire way through.


----------



## Jeff

LDB said:


> I politely pointed out that carrying credit card balances frequently incurs very high finance charges. I've been polite and non-accusatory the entire way through.


But you were throwing pies at GruntMan without a permit.


----------



## drenee

I always tip the delivery person.  Always.  I LOVE that they bring me food that I didn't have to cook, and didn't have to go out to pick up.


----------



## Gruntman

Jeff said:


> But you were throwing pies at GruntMan without a permit.


Did I get hit with another pie while I was passed out?


----------



## Jeff

Gruntman said:


> Did I get hit with another pie while I was passed out?


Is this you?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I tip the delivery person. They are providing me a service. I don't tip when I go to pick the food up.


----------



## Gruntman

Oh this is pie?  Thank god, I thought....well never mind what I thought.


----------



## Jeff

Gruntman said:


> Oh this is pie? Thank god, I thought....well never mind what I thought.


Giant birds come to mind.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Giant birds come to mind.


Or giant BJs.


----------



## Gruntman

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or giant BJs.


Were you flyin' overhead recently?


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or giant BJs.


----------



## Gruntman

Jeff said:


>


Seems to me we're bein' admonished


----------



## Jeff

Gruntman said:


> Seems to me we're bein' admonished





Spoiler



Giant BJs are on the list of taboo topics.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Giant BJs are on the list of taboo topics.


I can't help it. It's a glandular problem.


----------



## Gruntman

I just had a thought (I know, amazing) maybe we can start a Kindleboards "coin jar".  Whenever someone commits a faux pa(is that spelled right) the offender donates to the jar.  When it fills up we use the money to hold an awards show of our own.  Amazon GCs could be the prizes.  Categories could include, funniest post, best topic, most successful threadjacking, etc.


(I just finished my third cup of coffee and may be a little manic)


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Giant BJs are on the list of taboo topics.


----------



## drenee

faux pas


----------



## Guest

Is that French for fox peas?


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> Is that French for fox peas?


Jolly green peas.


----------



## drenee

Gruntman said:


> I just had a thought (I know, amazing) maybe we can start a Kindleboards "coin jar". Whenever someone commits a faux pa(is that spelled right) the offender donates to the jar. When it fills up we use the money to hold an awards show of our own. Amazon GCs could be the prizes. Categories could include, funniest post, best topic, most successful threadjacking, etc.
> 
> (I just finished my third cup of coffee and may be a little manic)


Sounds like fun, but BJ and Vampy would win a lot of awards. LOL


----------



## Guest

drenee said:


> Sounds like fun, but BJ and Vampy would win a lot of awards. LOL


did i commit a faux pas thingie?


----------



## Gruntman

drenee said:


> faux pas


Silly french, never spell anything like it sounds.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

FINALLY, went to Coinstar. Drum roll please,
.
.
.
.
.
.
*$222.77!!!!!!*

Woohoo! I ordered my m-edge platform, might bright light and a couple of DTBs for my girls. Still have plenty to order kindle books.


----------



## Gruntman

That's quite a haul, congrats


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Thanks!  Now, I hope I don't go too crazy with the spending...


----------



## Angela

Woo Hoo ogie!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

This thread is hilarious!  I just read all 21 pages... and somehow still have a job.  Off I go to get some work done and drink some non-foot tea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's tequila.


I certainly am not saying I am beautiful, but boy have I got a Tequila story. Tequila is the one liquor that will turn me into a b****. This was about 16 years ago when I drank more. I won't go into details but I ended up walking home 4 blocks with mascara running down my cheeks and snot frozen on my upper lip. ewwwww I had sobered up significantly by the time I got home. Jay & I were dating at the time and lived in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I certainly am not saying I am beautiful, but boy have I got a Tequila story. Tequila is the one liquor that will turn me into a b****. This was about 16 years ago when I drank more. I won't go into details but I ended up walking home 4 blocks with mascara running down my cheeks and snot frozen on my upper lip. ewwwww I had sobered up significantly by the time I got home. Jay & I were dating at the time and lived in Norfolk, VA.


Well THAT sure makes me want to run out and get a bottle of Jose...


----------



## Jeff

SongbirdVB said:


> Well THAT sure makes me want to run out and get a bottle of Jose...


----------



## Steph H

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I certainly am not saying I am beautiful, but boy have I got a Tequila story. Tequila is the one liquor that will turn me into a b****. This was about 16 years ago when I drank more. I won't go into details but I ended up walking home 4 blocks with mascara running down my cheeks and snot frozen on my upper lip. ewwwww I had sobered up significantly by the time I got home. Jay & I were dating at the time and lived in Norfolk, VA.


I think you need to share the details, you tease...


----------



## Steph H

Long long ago in this thread, Gertie said:



gertiekindle said:


> I forgot to see if the GC I bought with my Amazon Visa earned reward points.


And I never saw anyone answer. The answer is YES!







I just got this card earlier this month, and my first billing cycle closed last week. One of my purchases, my only Amazon purchase, was for an Amazon GC. And it earned reward points (and also bonus reward points 'cause I'm getting double points for my first 90 days). So they definitely do, and I was glad to see it 'cause I had wondered too!


----------



## Karen

I'm set now.  Just cashed in $144.78 at coinstar.  Now all I have to do is pick up my Kindle on Thursday, & decide what I want to read first.  Tough decisions.


----------



## ELDogStar

Karen said:


> I'm set now. Just cashed in $144.78 at coinstar. Now all I have to do is pick up my Kindle on Thursday, & decide what I want to read first. Tough decisions.


Nice haul!

EL


----------



## Karen

Thanks, would have had more but the kids might be upset if I hit the beach arcade fund. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Steph H said:


> I think you need to share the details, you tease...


Not a pretty story and words that I said can't be posted on KB without me being banned for life.  I no longer do Tequila shots.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

More "found" money.  I had to return something to Staples because the power cord was missing.  They didn't have any more in stock and had to order me a new one.  They did it as a return and then recharged me for the new one.  The price had gone down $10 and they gave it to me in cash.  It's not a lot but, Coinstar here I come.


----------



## ELDogStar

SOS, SOS, SOS!

I need more gift card funds.

"Desperately Seeking" all loose change I can find.

CoinStar run in the not too distant future (sometime today).

Eric


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Coinstar ... GRRRRRR.  The last two times I have been there, the machine wasn't working.  I've been saving singles as well as change, so I probably have about $20 ready to go.  And none of my family have gotten the free $10 GC's promised by Coinstar from their Christmas promotion.  DOUBLE GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Anju 

gertiekindle said:


> Coinstar ... GRRRRRR. The last two times I have been there, the machine wasn't working. I've been saving singles as well as change, so I probably have about $20 ready to go. And none of my family have gotten the free $10 GC's promised by Coinstar from their Christmas promotion. DOUBLE GRRRRR!!!


be calm Gertie - breath deeply, unclinch the fists - it won't do any good to hit the machine - breathe deeply, all will be ok, maybe, eventually, sorta - breath deeply, smile


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju said:


> be calm Gertie - breath deeply, unclinch the fists - it won't do any good to hit the machine - breathe deeply, all will be ok, maybe, eventually, sorta - breath deeply, smile


Thanks, Anju. You're a real pal. I feel so much better now.










That feels good, too.


----------



## Anju 

OK kicking works


----------



## bookfiend

My DH who has faithfully been tracking down the postman every day this week, and was sure that my "Necessity" would be here yesterday.  Took it upon himself to cash in our small bowl of change while I was at work yesterday.  $76.60!!  His plan was to have her deregistered, reregistered, charged, and loaded with a gift card (a cold beer sitting near her) when I got home from work.  All I would have to do was scream, jump up and down, be speechless, hyperventilate, etc...  than start downloading and reading.  Alas, "Necessity" was not on the truck.  But what a good man.  I had expressly forbidden him to coin star the coins for me, we usually use the change for Us Time.  (with out the kid)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Awww. .. .too sweet. . . . . hope your Necessity arrives soon, but it sounds like you have excellent companionship in the mean time.

(I mean him. . . not us. . .  )

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian

gertiekindle said:


> Thanks, Anju. You're a real pal. I feel so much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That feels good, too.


Just keep in mind about 300 people die a year via vending machines.


----------



## Anju 

I'm not sure Gertie could kick it hard enough to knock over on her - but then if she was mad enough ?

deep breaths Gertie -


----------



## bookfiend

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Awww. .. .too sweet. . . . . hope your Necessity arrives soon, but it sounds like you have excellent companionship in the mean time.
> 
> (I mean him. . . not us. . .  )
> 
> Ann


I don't know how I'd get through without him, or you guys. With you guys I can show him I'm not the only one. But I think he would understand anyway


----------



## MamaProfCrash

bookfiend said:


> My DH who has faithfully been tracking down the postman every day this week, and was sure that my "Necessity" would be here yesterday. Took it upon himself to cash in our small bowl of change while I was at work yesterday. $76.60!! His plan was to have her deregistered, reregistered, charged, and loaded with a gift card (a cold beer sitting near her) when I got home from work. All I would have to do was scream, jump up and down, be speechless, hyperventilate, etc... than start downloading and reading. Alas, "Necessity" was not on the truck. But what a good man. I had expressly forbidden him to coin star the coins for me, we usually use the change for Us Time. (with out the kid)


That is awesome. Here is hoping it arrives soon.


----------



## Guest

Anju said:


> I'm not sure Gertie could kick it hard enough to knock over on her - but then if she was mad enough ?
> 
> deep breaths Gertie -


don't let THIS happen to you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh my gosh, Vamp. . . .I saw the whole video, on Ellen, I think. . . .the kid climbed in the machine and then couldn't get back out.  I gather, though, that he was pretty content. . . though his parents were frantic.  Don't recall if he did manage to squeeze himself back out or if they had to break the glass. . . . .it's a hilarious video. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Oh my gosh, Vamp. . . .I saw the whole video, on Ellen, I think. . . .the kid climbed in the machine and then couldn't get back out. I gather, though, that he was pretty content. . . though his parents were frantic. Don't recall if he did manage to squeeze himself back out or if they had to break the glass. . . . .it's a hilarious video. . . .
> 
> Ann


I was searching on youtube to find the video and there must be a half dozen different videos of kids climbing into the claw machine. Looks like they get in through the opening that dispenses the toy. Apparently, this is a popular sport among toddlers.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

bookfiend said:


> My DH who has faithfully been tracking down the postman every day this week, and was sure that my "Necessity" would be here yesterday. Took it upon himself to cash in our small bowl of change while I was at work yesterday. $76.60!! His plan was to have her deregistered, reregistered, charged, and loaded with a gift card (a cold beer sitting near her) when I got home from work. ...


 I must say, stories like this, about Kindle hubbies, are re-kindling my faith in humankind. 

What's amazing is there are so many stories like this!


----------



## VictoriaP

bookfiend said:


> My DH who has faithfully been tracking down the postman every day this week, and was sure that my "Necessity" would be here yesterday. Took it upon himself to cash in our small bowl of change while I was at work yesterday. $76.60!! His plan was to have her deregistered, reregistered, charged, and loaded with a gift card (a cold beer sitting near her) when I got home from work. All I would have to do was scream, jump up and down, be speechless, hyperventilate, etc... than start downloading and reading. Alas, "Necessity" was not on the truck. But what a good man. I had expressly forbidden him to coin star the coins for me, we usually use the change for Us Time. (with out the kid)


That really is adorable. 

DH gave me the Kindle for my birthday last weekend; of course, it wasn't actually shipping until Tuesday. He's the type who couldn't bear for there not to be anything to open (whereas I couldn't care less!) So he spent about an hour printing out a picture of the K2 from Amazon at about the right size, adding his own text to the screen area, cutting it out & mounting it to cardstock so it would have a bit of weight--even added a second page reached by a tab where the "next page" button would be. Wrapped it all up in a nice box and paper for me to open. It was a riot, and he was so pleased with himself.

Yep, Kindle hubbies are keepers. I'm sure we'll end up as a two kindle family before the end of summer; we have an overseas trip to take, and when we married, we ended up combining libraries rather than households!

Took a 7 month old ziploc of coins over to Coinstar yesterday; over $136 gave me a nice head start on the newest, most physically compact library in the house.  I really appreciate this thread being posted; had I not seen it, I would have completely forgotten the gift certificate option.


----------



## ELDogStar

VictoriaP said:


> Took a 7 month old ziploc of coins over to Coinstar yesterday; over $136 gave me a nice head start on the newest, most physically compact library in the house.  I really appreciate this thread being posted; had I not seen it, I would have completely forgotten the gift certificate option.


My vig is only 10% of all coinstar exchanges.
A small thank you for starting this thread!

Seriously, $136.00 is a great K savings!

Eric


----------



## Guest

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Oh my gosh, Vamp. . . .I saw the whole video, on Ellen, I think. . . .the kid climbed in the machine and then couldn't get back out. I gather, though, that he was pretty content. . . though his parents were frantic. Don't recall if he did manage to squeeze himself back out or if they had to break the glass. . . . .it's a hilarious video. . . .
> 
> Ann


They spent $237.00 trying to "claw" him out. He was a slippery lil guy.


----------



## jayslater

Relatively new to the Kindle Boards but want to offer up a big THANK YOU to all of you who have discussed CoinStar.  I went to the grocery store with a bag of loose and rolled coins, dumped them in the CoinStar, and got $43 in Amazon E Card money.  Went on a vacation to Nicaragua for the past week and managed to download 3 books on my Kindle before I left with "found" money.
Thank you for the posts!!!

Jay Slater
Baltimore


----------



## Leslie

That's great, Jay. Good job and I hope you had a great trip.

I told my sister about CoinStar and her eyes lit up. People really do get excited about this "found" money. LOL.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

jayslater said:


> Relatively new to the Kindle Boards but want to offer up a big THANK YOU to all of you who have discussed CoinStar. I went to the grocery store with a bag of loose and rolled coins, dumped them in the CoinStar, and got $43 in Amazon E Card money. Went on a vacation to Nicaragua for the past week and managed to download 3 books on my Kindle before I left with "found" money.
> Thank you for the posts!!!
> 
> Jay Slater
> Baltimore


WOO HOO Jay! Glad to hear you found some book money lying around the house.


----------



## libro

Is the $10 bonus (putting $40 in Coinstar) for a total of a $50 Amazon e-card still in effect?  If not, does this go into effect periodically?


----------



## jayslater

Not sure about any $10 extra.  I got an E Card for exactly the amount of my change.
Jay


----------



## ELDogStar

libro said:


> Is the $10 bonus (putting $40 in Coinstar) for a total of a $50 Amazon e-card still in effect? If not, does this go into effect periodically?


I WISH!
I have never heard of that.

But it certainly is not a current promotion.

EL


----------



## Steph H

No, the $10 is not still in effect, it was for November only and was a holiday thing.  It's entirely possible that they might do it again at some point during the year but there's no way to really know in advance.  If it happens, someone here will find out and post about it though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

libro said:


> Is the $10 bonus (putting $40 in Coinstar) for a total of a $50 Amazon e-card still in effect? If not, does this go into effect periodically?


The promotion ended 1/7/09. I did it and got my $10 GC in 4 weeks. Both my daughters and mother sent in the coupon and never got the free $10.


----------



## Malibama

I love you people.  As of yesterday I have $76.31 in Amazon gift certificate credit because of Kindleboards.  I never would have known of this "coins into books" arrangement if not for these boards.

Thanks!


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> The promotion ended 1/7/09. I did it and got my $10 GC in 4 weeks. Both my daughters and mother sent in the coupon and never got the free $10.


I did finally get the $10, but it was only a few weeks ago! I had sent in the coupon before Christmas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> I did finally get the $10, but it was only a few weeks ago! I had sent in the coupon before Christmas.


Then there is hope, yet. My family sent their coupons in after Christmas. Maybe they are catching up on the backlog.


----------



## Steph H

I don't remember for sure now, but I thought the coupons had to be postmarked by 12/7? If so, that might be why....


----------



## scrappergirl

In Texas most of the larger HEB's have the version of coinstar that you can get a gift certificate.  I was hoping Wal Mart did but it doesn't!


----------



## didir1010

Yeah, I checked out the website and was amazed that the Walmart's in Central Florida do have CoinStar machines but they don't offer ANY gift certificate options.  I guess that is Walmart's way of trying to get you to spend the money in their store ONLY! 

That's okay, I ended up going to Mom's this past weekend and showing her my new K1 and telling her about the CoinStar machines.  She right there and then gave me her little cup of change and I got over $7 out of it!! Yeah Mom!  She said she would keep all her change for me so that I could get more books... I tried to get her to read one on the Kindle, but she wasn't having it saying she is horrible with computers.  

I'm going to work on her though, because it would be so cool for us to be on the same account and share books.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

didir1010 said:


> Yeah, I checked out the website and was amazed that the Walmart's in Central Florida do have CoinStar machines but they don't offer ANY gift certificate options. I guess that is Walmart's way of trying to get you to spend the money in their store ONLY!
> 
> That's okay, I ended up going to Mom's this past weekend and showing her my new K1 and telling her about the CoinStar machines. She right there and then gave me her little cup of change and I got over $7 out of it!! Yeah Mom! She said she would keep all her change for me so that I could get more books... I tried to get her to read one on the Kindle, but she wasn't having it saying she is horrible with computers.
> 
> I'm going to work on her though, because it would be so cool for us to be on the same account and share books.


What a nice mom!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steph H said:


> I don't remember for sure now, but I thought the coupons had to be postmarked by 12/7? If so, that might be why....


I'm positive it was 1/7.


----------



## didir1010

ogie287 said:


> What a nice mom!


I know!! She is the absolute best.


----------



## Steph H

gertiekindle said:


> I'm positive it was 1/7.


Oh you're right, the promotion ran through 12/7, then there was another month for mailing 'em in. I knew 12/7 meant something as far as a deadline went. LOL They might've gotten slammed then with a lot of people waiting until the last minute to mail in. I mailed mine around Dec. 1 and it took about 4 weeks then, I got it right before/around Christmas, but the rules said it could be 6-8 weeks for processing. So hopefully they'll get it soon!


----------



## Guest

I am getting about $1200.00 back from my taxes.  Do you think they'll give it to me in quarters?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I am getting about $1200.00 back from my taxes. Do you think they'll give it to me in quarters?


No, but I hear the government is trying to get rid of pennies.


----------



## Guest

I don't own a vehicle large enough to move 120000 pennies and the store I use is not a 24 hour store.  I wonder if that many pennies would fill the machine up and cause it to shut down?


----------



## intinst

Vampyre said:


> I don't own a vehicle large enough  to move 120000 pennies and the store I use is not a 24 hour store. I wonder if that many pennies would fill the machine up and cause it to shut down?


To say nothing of your back!


----------



## Guest

Well, my back is pretty much shot already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> I don't own a vehicle large enough to move 120000 pennies and the store I use is not a 24 hour store. I wonder if that many pennies would fill the machine up and cause it to shut down?


120000 pennies, depending on the vintage, would weigh between 662 and 822 pounds. Most vehicles should be able to carry that much if you could get them in....

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_does_a_US_penny_weigh

It makes my back sore to think about it...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I don't own a vehicle large enough to move 120000 pennies and the store I use is not a 24 hour store. I wonder if that many pennies would fill the machine up and cause it to shut down?


My coinstar is either full, not connecting, or not giving out GC's. The other day, it gave me a receipt to cash in instead of a GC. At least they didn't charge me. I give up.

Now I charge my GC's to my Amazon Visa, get the reward points, and pay for it before I get charged interest.


----------



## Guest

That exceeed the amount of work I am willing to do for a gift certificate.  Just doing the math to figure out how much the pennies would weigh is more than I am willing to do.

It's funny how in most games I play, money is usually coins and considered weightless.

My Chase card charges me 3000 points for a $25.00 GC or 2500 points for a $25.00 check.  I get the check, go buy some quarters and hit the coin star!  I usually wait until I  have $50.00 worth.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> My Chase card charges me 3000 points for a $25.00 GC or 2500 points for a $25.00 check. I get the check, go buy some quarters and hit the coin star! I usually wait until I have $50.00 worth.


My Chase card does the same thing, but only charges 5000 pts. for a $50 Amazon Gift Card. So, I just wait until I accumulate that much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> My Chase card charges me 3000 points for a $25.00 GC or 2500 points for a $25.00 check. I get the check, go buy some quarters and hit the coin star! I usually wait until I have $50.00 worth.


My Chase Visa only charges me 2500 points for a $25 GC.


----------



## Guest

I guess it depends on which Chase Visa you have. I know the Amazon Chase Visa is a bit different.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> I guess it depends on which Chase Visa you have. I know the Amazon Chase Visa is a bit different.


Mine is the Amazon Chase Visa. They want to give me 10 reward points if I pay my bills through them. That's great, but a bit scary to pay bills with a credit card. Of course, I would pay it off each month.


----------



## Guest

Mine used to be a Yahoo card and Chase took them over.  I'll have to check on the $50.00 version and see if it's cheaper.  I usually wait until I get up to $50.00 anyway.


----------



## Guest

The nice thing about my Chase card is that I can access a page which gives me other offers for extra reward points for shopping online. It works kind of like the linking from KB to our partners, only difference is that I get the benefit. I am not sure if Amazon Chase offers the same benefit.

The website is https://www.chase.com/rewardsplus.


----------



## kevindorsey

LuckyRainbow said:


> The nice thing about my Chase card is that I can access a page which gives me other offers for extra reward points for shopping online. It works kind of like the linking from KB to our partners, only difference is that I get the benefit. I am not sure if Amazon Chase offers the same benefit.
> 
> The website is https://www.chase.com/rewardsplus.


Credit cards are very pissy lately, but I also have a chase, and I like the reward points.


----------



## Sweety18

LuckyRainbow said:


> The nice thing about my Chase card is that I can access a page which gives me other offers for extra reward points for shopping online. It works kind of like the linking from KB to our partners, only difference is that I get the benefit. I am not sure if Amazon Chase offers the same benefit.
> 
> The website is https://www.chase.com/rewardsplus.


What kind of Rewards does Chase offer? I have a M/C Capital One, with 1% cash back. It's not a bad deal.


----------



## Guest

Mine is 1% on most things except gas and food, it's supposed to be 3% but I'm not sure if it's working that way or not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sweety18 said:


> What kind of Rewards does Chase offer? I have a M/C Capital One, with 1% cash back. It's not a bad deal.


The Amazon Visa offers 3 points for every $ spent on Amazon and 2 points or 1 point for everything else. When you reach 2500 points, you can get a $25 GC for Amazon, a $25 check or apply $25 to your balance. They also give you 1000 points to sign up for paperless billing and another 1000 if you sign up to pay on line. Recently, they offered 10 points for each $ if you pay your bills using their CC.

I've had my card since August and gotten $75 in Amazon GC's. That works for me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So I cleaned CLEANED my car today and found about 3 bucks in changed. enough for a bargain book! Yes!


----------



## ArmyWife

Thanks for sharing this info.  I have used a Coinstar machine before, never realizing I could get out of the fees by getting an Amazon certificate.


----------



## intinst

ArmyWife said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I have used a Coinstar machine before, never realizing I could get out of the fees by getting an Amazon certificate.


Be sure and check this:


Leslie said:


> Keep in mind that not all Coinstar machines offer the giftcard option. Go to www.coinstar.com to find a machine in your area that does.
> 
> L


----------



## jcarilyn

I was so excited when I saw this thread! I couldn't wait to go to my local Coinstar machine! I packed up my heavy bucket of coins and off I went.  This was going to be my nirvana!!!  Anyway, I put all my hard earned change into the machine and I had $186!  However, I was to be denied. The silly machine couldn't process the e-tickets for the Amazon card!  I was bummed.  So, I went into the store and cashed my ticket in (with no fee for cash) and had a brillant idea.  I would just buy an Amazon gift card! My local store has all kinds of them....guess what?! Yes, you guessed it. There were no Amazon gift cards on the rack!  Needless to say, I was rather disappointed at missing out on all those "free" books for my Kindle.  Not that I'm complaining, it's still money in my pocket.

I'll try again next time the change bucket is full, who knows, maybe they'll get it figured out by then!

Carrie


----------



## Guest

Carrie, you can still use that money to buy a Amazon gift card. They can be purchased through the Amazon website using a credit card or debit card. I use the e-mail option, it is the quickest. Then, just apply to your account.


----------



## SongbirdVB

jcarilyn said:


> I was so excited when I saw this thread! I couldn't wait to go to my local Coinstar machine! I packed up my heavy bucket of coins and off I went. This was going to be my nirvana!!! Anyway, I put all my hard earned change into the machine and I had $186! However, I was to be denied. The silly machine couldn't process the e-tickets for the Amazon card! I was bummed. So, I went into the store and cashed my ticket in (with no fee for cash) and had a brillant idea. I would just buy an Amazon gift card! My local store has all kinds of them....guess what?! Yes, you guessed it. There were no Amazon gift cards on the rack! Needless to say, I was rather disappointed at missing out on all those "free" books for my Kindle. Not that I'm complaining, it's still money in my pocket.
> 
> I'll try again next time the change bucket is full, who knows, maybe they'll get it figured out by then!
> 
> Carrie


Not all Coinstar machines do the gift cards. Go to coinstar.com and find one in your area that does! In the meantime... take your $186 (GREAT haul, BTW!), charge an Amazon GC and apply the cash to your credit card! If you have a card that gets points, cash back, etc. it's a win-win!


----------



## jcarilyn

Yeah, I'll do that, but it was kind of cool thinking the machine would give me one. It's set up to do that, says so right on it, but the woman at the store says it hasn't been working for some reason.  Thanks for the suggestions! You guys rock!


----------



## VMars

The other day I bought some iced tea at Starbucks and I was all excited to use cash so I could get change. So I have a five in my hand....and the guy says "Two dollars"!!   It's never an even amount of money! LOL! So I gave him the five and I said "Can I get one dollar back in quarters, please?" LOL   He did!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jcarilyn said:


> I was so excited when I saw this thread! I couldn't wait to go to my local Coinstar machine! I packed up my heavy bucket of coins and off I went. This was going to be my nirvana!!! Anyway, I put all my hard earned change into the machine and I had $186! However, I was to be denied. The silly machine couldn't process the e-tickets for the Amazon card! I was bummed. So, I went into the store and cashed my ticket in (with no fee for cash) and had a brillant idea. I would just buy an Amazon gift card! My local store has all kinds of them....guess what?! Yes, you guessed it. There were no Amazon gift cards on the rack! Needless to say, I was rather disappointed at missing out on all those "free" books for my Kindle. Not that I'm complaining, it's still money in my pocket.
> 
> I'll try again next time the change bucket is full, who knows, maybe they'll get it figured out by then!
> 
> Carrie


I had the same problem when I went to coinstar on Friday. I got a cash voucher, which I took to the checkout line. For the last couple of weeks, my machine wouldn't take bills, either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a thought:  When you go to coinstar, put some in and test if it's giving the GC.  If it is, put the rest in.  You'll get 2 GC's, one for a smaller amount and one for a larger.  If it's not working, you can go away and come back another day -- or scope out the availability of amazon GC's at the gift card display. . . . .

Ann


----------



## KMA

This thread had me so excited since I seem to have a lot of random change around my house. The one and only Coinstar machine around here does not do gift cards of any kind. I guess I should get busy rolling my change so that I can use it to buy Kindle books the "old fashioned way."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You should check with your bank to see if they have a coin sorting machine. Some do so you don't need to roll your coins.


----------



## KMA

ProfCrash said:


> You should check with your bank to see if they have a coin sorting machine. Some do so you don't need to roll your coins.


Good idea. That would save a lot of time.


----------



## Leslie

KMA said:


> Good idea. That would save a lot of time.


Yes. I've also known banks that refuse to take customer rolled coins, because people don't put the right number of coins in them.

L


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> Yes. I've also known banks that refuse to take customer rolled coins, because people don't put the right number of coins in them.
> 
> L


Interestingly, a bank I used to use would hold up a pre-rolled pack of dimes to compare to one I brought in. They wouldn't take mine because they said mine looked like it didn't have enough. We went home and re-counted, and we actually had one coin *too many * in the roll. LOL


----------



## Reyn

So I went to use the Coinstar for the first time yesterday and I couldn't believe how easy this was!  I just took an old purse I had been throwing pennies in and the change from my car and got a GC for $45.92.  I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## kevindorsey

Reyn said:


> So I went to use the Coinstar for the first time yesterday and I couldn't believe how easy this was! I just took an old purse I had been throwing pennies in and the change from my car and got a GC for $45.92. I couldn't be happier!!


Yes, it is pretty sweet, but I've been just using the ones at the banks for now. May be if I save enough change, buy one of my own one day.


----------



## Anju 

Reyn said:


> So I went to use the Coinstar for the first time yesterday and I couldn't believe how easy this was! I just took an old purse I had been throwing pennies in and the change from my car and got a GC for $45.92. I couldn't be happier!!


how cool that is


----------



## ELDogStar

*ALERT ALERT* my gift card balance is in single dollar digits.
An emergency Coinstar run is required tomorrow.

Total coinage will not be too much this time, but it will get me out of single dollar digits!

Eric


----------



## Leslie

Single dollar digits! This is a crisis! Get thee to a Coinstar machine, post haste!

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Member 24 said:


> Single dollar digits! This is a crisis! Get thee to a Coinstar machine, post haste!
> 
> L


Back over $33.00
EMERGENCY AVOIDED.

Wasn't much time to collect coinage, but we gotta do what we gotta do...

Eric


----------



## Anju 

good going Eric


----------



## Rhiathame

LOL. I am having the same problem. I am down to single digits and am quickly tearing through a new series. Ahhhh...unfortunately our coin jar is going for paying for about 2 days of drinks on our cruise and I would be in the dog house for taking any  

Must...hold on...expense check...coming... I think I feel faint.


----------



## kyliedork

wow, this is the best idea. its abit embarassing going to the bank with a huge jar of coins, but not feeding them into a slot machine


----------



## Leslie

kyliedork said:


> wow, this is the best idea. its abit embarassing going to the bank with a huge jar of coins, but not feeding them into a slot machine


We all love the Coinstar machine, Kylie. Welcome to the club, glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Toby

Now, my friend told me last night that Coinstar took a percentage of our money, so instead, he told me to take my change to the bank.


----------



## Guest

Toby said:


> Now, my friend told me last night that Coinstar took a percentage of our money, so instead, he told me to take my change to the bank.


Coinstar only takes a percentage if you are getting the cash voucher. If you are lucky enough to have a Gift Certificate option machine to use, then you get the entire amount of the coins you put in to it.


----------



## Leslie

As LR said....the counting fee if you get cash is 8.4%. But if you get a gift card, you get the full amount for the coins you put in the machine.

L


----------



## MarthaT

coinstar is so fun, i love going with my daughter, she really enjoys it


----------



## crebel

It is great fun!  Even though you are only getting your money back in another form with the e-certificate it feels like you have hit the jackpot on a slot machine!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Now, my friend told me last night that Coinstar took a percentage of our money, so instead, he told me to take my change to the bank.


Check coinstar.com to find a machine near you that gives the GC's. Not all of them do and you don't want to be charged that 8.9% (that's what mine charges) accidentally.


----------



## Toby

Thanks everyone for the info. I didn't know that. That's great news, then. Whichever place I get to 1st, I want to get rid of all my change & rack in the money/Ecertificate's.


----------



## RangerXenos

Oh, this is good, I'm going to start saving my change; I never do, but DH saves all of his.  Maybe I'll ask if I can raid his stash!  

I don't know if anyone else has an Amazon charge card, but I'm getting quite a bit in gift certificates from using my Amazon card -- I use it for everything I can, and just make sure I pay it off each month.  Adds up quick when you put groceries, heating oil, etc. on it!


----------



## rho

Toby said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I didn't know that. That's great news, then. Whichever place I get to 1st, I want to get rid of all my change & rack in the money/Ecertificate's.


Just check with your bank some (like around here) require that any change be brought in already in coin sleeves with your name and account written on it so if there are too few coins in it they can deduct it from your account -


----------



## Leslie

RangerXenos said:


> Oh, this is good, I'm going to start saving my change; I never do, but DH saves all of his. Maybe I'll ask if I can raid his stash!
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has an Amazon charge card, but I'm getting quite a bit in gift certificates from using my Amazon card -- I use it for everything I can, and just make sure I pay it off each month. Adds up quick when you put groceries, heating oil, etc. on it!


I use the Amazon charge card for everything which is why I don't have coins for the CoinStar machine. But the gift certificates still add up and they are great.

L


----------



## Anju 

Our cards are for air mileage and we use them whenever possible.  We depleted them last year for a trip to SA and now I am trying to get DH to change to an Amazon card, at least for me, but he still wants those free miles.  We do go to Brazil a lot (he has family there) so I am not sure I'll ever convince him I need more books


----------



## Steph H

Leslie said:


> I use the Amazon charge card for everything which is why I don't have coins for the CoinStar machine. But the gift certificates still add up and they are great.


I don't use cash much either, so after having cashed in my coins back in November for a nice GC (don't remember the amount now), it'll take me awhile to save up enough again to make it worth going to the closest store that offers 'em. But on the good news front, after having just gotten the Amazon Visa the first week of Feb., I was able to cash in on GCs from that for the first time yesterday -- woohoo, I got $50 coming my way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I use the Amazon charge card for everything which is why I don't have coins for the CoinStar machine. But the gift certificates still add up and they are great.
> 
> L


I haven't gotten into that habit, yet. I've always used my debit card for everything. First I need to get into the habit of paying it off every month. Then I'll know I can trust myself to use the card for everything.

Next step after that is to pay my bills using the card. 10X the points. That will really come in handy for Christmas. Better than a Christmas Club.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I haven't gotten into that habit, yet. I've always used my debit card for everything. First I need to get into the habit of paying it off every month. Then I'll know I can trust myself to use the card for everything.
> 
> Next step after that is to pay my bills using the card. 10X the points. That will really come in handy for Christmas. Better than a Christmas Club.


WOW! That's with the Amazon Visa? I might have to check that out. Currently I use my AmEx for everything because I get cash back (1% for most stuff, 3% for gasoline and travel) but I'd use a different card if I could get a better deal.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just got $75 in Amazon gift cards from my Amazon Chase Visa.   I used it for all my Christmas shopping and ordered 90% of the gifts from Amazon.


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> WOW! That's with the Amazon Visa? I might have to check that out. Currently I use my AmEx for everything because I get cash back (1% for most stuff, 3% for gasoline and travel) but I'd use a different card if I could get a better deal.


Yes, it's great. I get at least one $25 GC every month and usually two. I switched my cable bill it, my speedpass for Mobil gas, my EZ Pass for the turnpike...the money adds up fast.

I used to use my Delta AmEx for everything when I was traveling a lot -- then I got miles. But now I find the GCs are more useful.

L


----------



## akpak

Sadly, none of the Coinstar machines near me do anything cool.


----------



## Toby

***Thanks rho!! Good to know. My father brought his change in last week & no problem. Hopefully, I'll be able to lug in my change to the bank tomorrow.   I wonder how much I'll make. Can't wait to find out. 
***Gertie, I use my ShopNBC CC to pay for most things, because they give me coupons, free money, back based on how many points that are added up, like $25.00, $50.00, & even $100.00. I'm sure it's the same thing for the Amazon card & some other CC's.


----------



## kyliedork

wow, i thought i had approx $30 my coin jar, now i know why it was so heavy.... it had $107


----------



## drenee

Wow, $107, how exciting.  I did the same thing my first time, thought I'd have $20 or so, and ended up with $77, I believe.  
deb


----------



## Steph H

Amazing how sneakily those coins add up, isn't it? I thought my coins in a little pottery jar would be something like $40 if I was lucky -- was *hoping* for at least $40 to get a $10 bonus they were doing back in Nov -- and it ended up being something like $90 or so, maybe more I forget now.


----------



## Becks

I have a bank that weighs 35lbs that I need to cash in, but none of the Coinstars nearby offered Amazon.  I checked though, and the little town I'm moving to in a couple weeks has an Amazon machine so I can finally turn it in    I'm very curious to see how much it ends up being. I expect a decent amount being mostly silver change.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Becks said:


> I have a bank that weighs 35lbs that I need to cash in, but none of the Coinstars nearby offered Amazon. I checked though, and the little town I'm moving to in a couple weeks has an Amazon machine so I can finally turn it in  I'm very curious to see how much it ends up being. I expect a decent amount being mostly silver change.


Wow, we'll wait for your report. You should be in GCs for a year with a stash like that.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

As a head teller...I can tell you that MY institution will only take coins that are rolled.  We do not offer a machine for member usage.  (Although I am advocating us getting a Coinstar with Amazon GC capability)  Then, if the member number is written on the roll, if the roll is over/short, we pull/deposit from the members account.  If there is nothing on the roll, we use our over/short GL to correct it.

But that is just us....    FYI...


----------



## Rhiathame

Back before there were CoinStars we kept our change in an old glass chemistry jar. We saved so much one time that we were able to use it for a down payment on a car! Of course that was...well...many years ago.


----------



## Toby

Took my change to the bank today. Got $82.21. Thought that I'd get at least $100.00, but it's close enough. Yippee!!!


----------



## Kind

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> WOW! That's with the Amazon Visa? I might have to check that out. Currently I use my AmEx for everything because I get cash back (1% for most stuff, 3% for gasoline and travel) but I'd use a different card if I could get a better deal.


3% for gasoline is pretty cool!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kind said:


> 3% for gasoline is pretty cool!!


I DO like that perk.  It's the Costco AmEx so it doubles as my membership card, and I get 2% back on any $ spent at Costco. Gotta love that!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

The Amazon Visa goes by points- not percentages.  It is 3 points per dollar spent at Amazon, 2 points for gasoline, restaurants and grocery stores (I think) and 1 point everywhere else....And I also believe that the first 90 days you have the card activated, all these are doubled....


----------



## SongbirdVB

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> The Amazon Visa goes by points- not percentages. It is 3 points per dollar spent at Amazon, 2 points for gasoline, restaurants and grocery stores (I think) and 1 point everywhere else....And I also believe that the first 90 days you have the card activated, all these are doubled....


How many points do you need to get a $25 GC?


----------



## Steph H

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> How many points do you need to get a $25 GC?


2500 (clarifying, that's for the Amazon GC, since we're on a different page now).


----------



## pidgeon92

On another thread, somebody pointed out that waiting til you get to 5,000 points and getting a $50 check would make more sense than the gift card. Thus, if I spend two gift certificates worth $50 on Amazon, I would get no points on my credit card. If I spend the $50 on Amazon on the CC, I get 150 more points. So, I've changed my philosophy and am getting checks instead of gift certificates.


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> On another thread, somebody pointed out that waiting til you get to 5,000 points and getting a $50 check would make more sense than the gift card. Thus, if I spend two gift certificates worth $50 on Amazon, I would get no points on my credit card. If I spend the $50 on Amazon on the CC, I get 150 more points. So, I've changed my philosophy and am getting checks instead of gift certificates.


While I can understand that thinking, I like having the GC balance on my account, since I have other people on my account with me. That way, when they "spend" money to "buy" books, I don't feel like I am spending "real" money.

You need to understand these people are my children and there is a whole weird psychology that emerges with kids and money, especially as they get old enough to have some sense about money but they still want me to buy everything.

L


----------



## SongbirdVB

Leslie said:


> While I can understand that thinking, I like having the GC balance on my account, since I have other people on my account with me. That way, when they "spend" money to "buy" books, I don't feel like I am spending "real" money.
> 
> You need to understand these people are my children and there is a whole weird psychology that emerges with kids and money, especially as they get old enough to have some sense about money but they still want me to buy everything.
> 
> L


You have those too? I thought I had the only adult child who would rather I continue to pay for everything! I'm going to have a talk with mine tomorrow, right after going to lunch with my mom (she always pays).


----------



## drenee

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> You have those too? I thought I had the only adult child who would rather I continue to pay for everything! I'm going to have a talk with mine tomorrow, right after going to lunch with my mom (she always pays).


LOL. That is definitely a sprite snorter statement.


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> You have those too? I thought I had the only adult child who would rather I continue to pay for everything! I'm going to have a talk with mine tomorrow, right after going to lunch with my mom (she always pays).


Ah, I pay for mom, I pay for my sister (6 yrs younger) and I pay for my almost-adult children. I haven't figured out what I am doing wrong.

I hope that all this good Karma comes back to me in my next life. That's my rationale.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pidgeon92 said:


> On another thread, somebody pointed out that waiting til you get to 5,000 points and getting a $50 check would make more sense than the gift card. Thus, if I spend two gift certificates worth $50 on Amazon, I would get no points on my credit card. If I spend the $50 on Amazon on the CC, I get 150 more points. So, I've changed my philosophy and am getting checks instead of gift certificates.


I thought about that, and you're right. If I spend a GC, I don't get any more points. There's more to it than that, for me. I use the GC to limit my Kindle spending, so even though I don't earn more points, it works for me on another level.



SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> You have those too? I thought I had the only adult child who would rather I continue to pay for everything! I'm going to have a talk with mine tomorrow, right after going to lunch with my mom (she always pays).


Makes sense to me.  I get ticked off when my mother wants to pay. She can't ever let me buy anything for her or treat her to a lunch or breakfast (I don't do dinner out).



Leslie said:


> Ah, I pay for mom, I pay for my sister (6 yrs younger) and I pay for my almost-adult children. I haven't figured out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> I hope that all this good Karma comes back to me in my next life. That's my rationale.
> 
> L


Your kids are still in college, right? So that's understandable. And there comes a point when our parents need help. But the sister? Time to cut the apron strings there. You're getting enough karma with the kids and the parents.

On a happy note, my daughter finally received the free $10 GC from Coinstar. She mailed it on 1/7, the day before the deadline. My other daughter and my mother haven't gotten there's, yet. But now I have hope.


----------



## rho

I finally did my first CoinStar run - one sandwich size ziplock bag about 3/4 full of mixed change = $82.15 in Amazon GC.  And that is all I can carry in at a time -- that sucker was heavy  

So I will keep adding to my change and when my GC balance gets low I will go hit the CoinStar again - I'm loving this.


----------



## drenee

Yay for you.  Isn't that exciting?  I checked online this morning to find out where the Coinstars are in the area I'll be moving to.  Don't want to be without one.
deb


----------



## PaWildWoman

I bought my Kindle entirely though a coinstar e-certificate.  Me and Hubby keep our change from the day in a box.  It's there when we have a purchase to make at Amazon.  Thank you hubby for my hunk of plastic.....


----------



## rho

PaWildWoman said:


> I bought my Kindle entirely though a coinstar e-certificate. Me and Hubby keep our change from the day in a box. It's there when we have a purchase to make at Amazon. Thank you hubby for my hunk of plastic.....


Wow that is fantastic! And you can keep it up for books - unless your hubby wants to buy something next that is


----------



## Jaasy

I have some change laying around, I better keep better track of my cups and jars of change...


----------



## lynninva

PaWildWoman said:


> I bought my Kindle entirely though a coinstar e-certificate. Me and Hubby keep our change from the day in a box. It's there when we have a purchase to make at Amazon. Thank you hubby for my hunk of plastic.....


My husband wants a Kindle for his birthday this summer. I have wondered if I could convert enough change through Coinstar to actually pay for the Kindle.

I have a box sitting on a shelf with change that I have had for a few years. I just need to find something sturdy to use for the first Coinstar run. I have also started leaving my change home each day so that I can add to that amount.

Maybe I'll try a Coinstar run soon to see how much of a head start I can make towards this goal.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Somebody gave me $12 in change at work on Saturday. Many servers would be upset at this (managers generally don't take the change at the end of the night) but I just ran it out to my car and added it to my jar when I got home.


----------



## kyliedork

i'm sure someone could busk their way to a new kindle in a week & make a trip to coinstar with your busking money


----------



## Kind

What kind of a fee does CoinStar charge?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kind said:


> What kind of a fee does CoinStar charge?


If you use the change to get a gift certificate from them, they waive the fee (normally 8.9%) and will count the change for free. Not all CoinStar machines do the gift certificates though, so you need to make sure before you start that the one you're using does. You can check their website for locations near you.

http://locator.coinstar.com/


----------



## rho

for Amazon Certificates they take out nothing - if you get actual money back it is something like 8 cents on a dollar - I would assume that the other certificates offered are like Amazon and nothing is taken out if you want to use it for other things...


----------



## sem

OK, I'll bite - What is "busking"?

I feel really dumb!!!!


----------



## Leslie

sem said:


> OK, I'll bite - What is "busking"?
> 
> I feel really dumb!!!!


*Busking* - the practice of performing in public places for gratuities.

We should add this to the "words I've learned because of my Kindle" thread.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A really good article, peripherally about busking. The author won a Pulitzer.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/04/AR2007040401721.html

(It's on Washingtonpost.com, you may have to register but it is free to do so.)

Ann


----------



## sem

Well, I was not familiar with that word nor do I intend to put it into practice but I have added it to my vocabulary. Thanks. I was going to google it but then someone expected me to WORK and I hadn't gotten to it yet. 

Yes, the kindle is good for adding new words - and so is this board!


----------



## Leslie

sem said:


> Well, I was not familiar with that word nor do I intend to put it into practice but I have added it to my vocabulary. Thanks. I was going to google it but then someone expected me to WORK and I hadn't gotten to it yet.
> 
> Yes, the kindle is good for adding new words - and so is this board!


Work...don't you hate when that interferes with all things Kindle?

L


----------



## Angela

Had to make a run to the Coinstar machine so I could get the Tolkien books! Woo Hoo!


----------



## libros_lego

Has anyone gone to Coinstar lately and got an amazon gift card? Just wondering.


----------



## VictoriaP

I got one less than a month ago--just a small one with some random change I'd missed in the big deposit from March.  I've been putting everything on the Amazon Visa instead, so there's a lot less in the way of cash transactions going on here=less change to take to Coinstar.


----------



## crebel

I went 2 weeks ago - $107.63.  I love Amazon e-certificates from Coinstar!  If I don't have "gift card" money on the account, I don't one-click (but I haven't let it run out yet!).  My bank knows my routine now - I am the only customer they have that brings in a check to cash into all change for the Coinstar run rather than bringing in change to get paper money!


----------



## drenee

I got one about a month ago.  I think it was about $40.00  I believe I'm due to make another trip.  
deb


----------



## libros_lego

VictoriaP said:


> I got one less than a month ago--just a small one with some random change I'd missed in the big deposit from March. I've been putting everything on the Amazon Visa instead, so there's a lot less in the way of cash transactions going on here=less change to take to Coinstar.


Yeah, same here. I use my Amazon Visa a lot. So do you get the amazon gift card for rewards instead?


----------



## Gregor

Jenni said:


> Has anyone gone to Coinstar lately and got an amazon gift card? Just wondering.


Went over the weekend, $240, a lot more than I had planned on. Got another load of coins about the same size, I'll wait until this GC is done.


----------



## Cowgirl

I take a little at a time or else I spend it all that month...I like about $25 or so...I'm getting pretty good at putting about that much into a plastic bag and taking it to coinstar.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am waiting until my giant rice jar is full. Then I can use the money for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Angela

I went about 3 weeks ago after I raided the hubby's console in his truck! When I go to Houston in a couple of weeks I will raid his change jar at his apartment!!


----------



## Anju 

Angela - that is what caused your back spasms - hauling all the money around LOL LOL


----------



## wavesprite

You guys are awesome.  I've never investigated the coinstar machines until I saw this subject yesterday.

Now I've got a $73.56 credit with Amazon and my 8 year old had a BLAST putting all the coins in the coinstar!!

THANKS!


----------



## libros_lego

wavesprite said:


> You guys are awesome. I've never investigated the coinstar machines until I saw this subject yesterday.
> 
> Now I've got a $73.56 credit with Amazon and my 8 year old had a BLAST putting all the coins in the coinstar!!
> 
> THANKS!


Wow, nice wavesprite! Are you spending it all on books?


----------



## ricky

luvmy4brats said:


> If you use the change to get a gift certificate from them, they waive the fee (normally 8.9%) and will count the change for free. Not all CoinStar machines do the gift certificates though, so you need to make sure before you start that the one you're using does. You can check their website for locations near you.
> 
> http://locator.coinstar.com/


I didn't know that the fee was waived when you chose an Amazon gift certificate. That is great to know. I have been putting our change into those little paper tubes, and taking them to the bank, to get the full value of the coins. It is kind of fun to fill up the little tubes, doesn't take very long, and it turns into a bit of "extra money". 
But now I'll go to the machines and get the Amazon gift certificates... Thanks for clearing this up for me!


----------



## auntmarge

My 9-year old niece loves Coinstar so much I went to the bank and bought her $25 in wrapped coins for one of her birthday gifts.


----------



## Gregor

ricky said:


> I didn't know that the fee was waived when you chose an Amazon gift certificate. That is great to know. I have been putting our change into those little paper tubes, and taking them to the bank, to get the full value of the coins. It is kind of fun to fill up the little tubes, doesn't take very long, and it turns into a bit of "extra money".
> But now I'll go to the machines and get the Amazon gift certificates... Thanks for clearing this up for me!


I hate filling tubes. The last batch I ran through Coinstar was $240, and it would have taken me several hours to sort and roll. Since I spend a fair amount of $ at Amazon anyway, it's much easier to get a GC.


----------



## MarthaT

Coinstar is the best, I always get the amazon gift cards


----------



## suicidepact

I just discovered this and I just noticed something cool. They have machines in the U.K., where I'll be for a month. I'm going to try to find out if these funds will transfer to a U.S. account. If so, rather than bother trying to exchange my British Pounds, I'll try to just transfer them to an Amazon e-certificate at the end of June before I fly home. I usually have loads of coins and paper money that's a pain and expensive to exchange. If I can use this instead of Currency Exchange, I could get a DX by the end of summer just by this method. (There's gotta' be a catch..)


----------



## BruceS

suicidepact said:


> I just discovered this and I just noticed something cool. They have machines in the U.K., where I'll be for a month. I'm going to try to find out if these funds will transfer to a U.S. account. If so, rather than bother trying to exchange my British Pounds, I'll try to just transfer them to an Amazon e-certificate at the end of June before I fly home. I usually have loads of coins and paper money that's a pain and expensive to exchange. If I can use this instead of Currency Exchange, I could get a DX by the end of summer just by this method. (There's gotta' be a catch..)


I don't think it will work. The following quote is from the gift certificate page on the amazon.co.uk web site.

"Terms and Conditions

1.	Gift certificates must be redeemed at our website, towards the purchase of products listed in Amazon.co.uk's online catalogue sold by Amazon.co.uk and Amazon's Preferred Merchant, Indigostarfish.com. They cannot be redeemed at Amazon.com, Amazon.de, Amazon.fr, Amazon.ca, Amazon.co.jp, Amazon.co.uk Marketplace or at any of Amazon.co.uk's Trusted Partner sites."


----------



## suicidepact

Bummer, oh well. At least the exchange fee is tax deductible. Thanks for the info Bruce.


----------



## duck833

And why are exchange fees tax deductible?  Perhaps the travel is business travel and not personal?

Kindler, CPA


----------



## suicidepact

Sorry, didn't make that clear. I travel a lot for work, so yes it's business, but with a little personal thrown in.


----------



## tashab

I forgot about this thread. I have just implemented a coin jar (minus quarters for laundry) that is now sitting on top of the tv.


----------



## love2read

crebel said:


> I went 2 weeks ago - $107.63. I love Amazon e-certificates from Coinstar! If I don't have "gift card" money on the account, I don't one-click (but I haven't let it run out yet!). My bank knows my routine now - I am the only customer they have that brings in a check to cash into all change for the Coinstar run rather than bringing in change to get paper money!


The Coinstars near me take paper money as well. You may not have to change it all into coins if you don't what to carry the heavy coins. For those not familiar with using Coinstar, you can choose either paper or coins when you start. So if you have both you have to do two seperate transactions to get all your money.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I went to Coinstar for the first time today to turn my change into a giftcard(Ordinarily I take my change to my credit union to get cash because my credit union doesn't charge a fee.) It was SO EXCITING!!! I came home, registered my gift card and bought a book.   I already had a change jar for savings...Now I have a seperate one for my Kindle book fund  Wish I could talk my husband out of his change, but no such luck.   I guess I need to keep working on him and looking pitiful


----------



## crebel

love2read said:


> The Coinstars near me take paper money as well. You may not have to change it all into coins if you don't what to carry the heavy coins. For those not familiar with using Coinstar, you can choose either paper or coins when you start. So if you have both you have to do two seperate transactions to get all your money.


That would be awesome, but my Coinstar only takes change. I was just thrilled to find one out of 3 in my town that does e-certificates. I do have a local grocery that is trying to add Amazon gift cards to their selection, and if they can I will no longer have to do the two-step process of cashing checks to change, I will be able to buy gift cards outright.


----------



## wavesprite

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I went to Coinstar for the first time today to turn my change into a giftcard(Ordinarily I take my change to my credit union to get cash because my credit union doesn't charge a fee.) It was SO EXCITING!!! I came home, registered my gift card and bought a book.  I already had a change jar for savings...Now I have a seperate one for my Kindle book fund  Wish I could talk my husband out of his change, but no such luck.  I guess I need to keep working on him and looking pitiful


It IS exciting, isn't it? My husband would only give me his PENNIES out of his change jar! brat!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

wavesprite said:


> It IS exciting, isn't it? My husband would only give me his PENNIES out of his change jar! brat!!!


LOL I hear you!!! My husband won't even give me his PENNIES!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My fiance keeps his change in his drawer. I think I could clear it out pretty easily.


----------



## drenee

My boyfriend offered me his jar of change yesterday.  It was all I could do to keep from salivating openly.  He is a keeper.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Money found unattended in this house is, by definition, mine.      I don't go searching through his wallet and stuff, but if he leaves a pile of change on his dresser it ends up in my coin box.  I expect there's $10 to $20 in there. . . will get over to CoinStar sometime later this summer, I think.


----------



## BTackitt

My grandmother (91 and still motivating ok) never spends change, she will carry $400 cash in her wallet, and a huge coinpurse to put change into, which she dumps out at home after being out shopping. When I go see here every month or 2, I take her change in to the coinstar up the street from her house, and walk out with approx $150-$200 in A GC.
And no, I am not stealing this $$ from her, my mom told her I can buy my Kindle books with these GCs and so she told me to get her change and do this. She loves giving GC cards, but cannot carry the weight of all of her change to turn it in. Two of my kids have Kindles, and we just share the GC amount whatever it turns out to be, so for us it definately IS free $.


----------



## Cindy416

Wow! I'm really glad that I finally read this thread. I've seen it here for awhile, and was a bit curious about why a coin counter would be referenced on these boards. Thanks to the OP for the information!


----------



## Rasputina

ok I keep seeing this thread title and all I can think of when I see it is the Nintendo Mario Party game and winning the coin star LOL


----------



## libros_lego

Ever since seeing this thread, I started saving my coins. Just a question though, the GCs don't expire, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jenni said:


> Ever since seeing this thread, I started saving my coins. Just a question though, the GCs don't expire, right?


Nope. Because as soon as you get home, you log into your Amazon account, and apply it by entering the code. Actually, I don't think it would expire even if you just saved it for a while, but I'd probably lose it so it's safer for me to just apply it as soon as I can.


----------



## libros_lego

Thanks, Ann. I just asked 'cause I was thinking of just converting all my coins into GC and just saving it all just in case I want to buy books, a new kindle, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When you have a GC applied, Amazon will automatically use it when you buy something.  UNLESS you select a different payment option before 'check out'.  Though, since you have to buy Kindle books via one-click I think there's no way to change payment there.


----------



## frojazz

Ann in Arlington said:


> When you have a GC applied, Amazon will automatically use it when you buy something. UNLESS you select a different payment option before 'check out'. Though, since you have to buy Kindle books via one-click I think there's no way to change payment there.


You can change your 1-click payment. You need to go into your 'manage your kindle' page and scroll down to 'Your default 1-Click payment method' and click on the little blue 'edit.'


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes, before you click. . . .but with one click I think it will always use the GC first if there's one applied to the account.  I don't think you can change payment mid-purchase. . .that's kind of the whole point of 1 click isn't it?  Though I admit I haven't looked closely lately. . . . .I am sure there's no way to change payment from the Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt

*snicker* My son just got his first car ('86). He got it home, and noticed a quarter under the edge of the seat, when he reached down there was a handful of change down there, it all went into the Kindle GC fund, and he went back and searched the whole car. found almost $6 worth of change total.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> *snicker* My son just got his first car ('86). He got it home, and noticed a quarter under the edge of the seat, when he reached down there was a handful of change down there, it all went into the Kindle GC fund, and he went back and searched the whole car. found almost $6 worth of change total.


Are youo sure he shouldn't keep it for his car repair fund?


----------



## Cindy416

This may seem to be a dumb question, but here goes: Will CoinStar issue an e-certificate for Amazon.com for whatever the total of my coins might be, even if it's something like $53.72? I only buy Amazon e-certificates for amounts that are divisible by 5 when I get them online. Don't know if that's an Amazon rule or if I've just done that on my own.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cindy416 said:


> This may seem to be a dumb question, but here goes: Will CoinStar issue an e-certificate for Amazon.com for whatever the total of my coins might be, even if it's something like $53.72? I only buy Amazon e-certificates for amounts that are divisible by 5 when I get them online. Don't know if that's an Amazon rule or if I've just done that on my own.


Yes, it will. Any odd amount is okay.


----------



## frojazz

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes, before you click. . . .but with one click I think it will always use the GC first if there's one applied to the account. I don't think you can change payment mid-purchase. . .that's kind of the whole point of 1 click isn't it? Though I admit I haven't looked closely lately. . . . .I am sure there's no way to change payment from the Kindle.


Gotcha. I actually had a prepaid visa card as a rebate from a company other than Amazon. When I was at the end of the amount on the card, I tried to use it but Amazon wouldn't take partial payment from one card and charge the rest on another. (When I 1-clicked, I got a message downloaded to my kindle!) I had to make sure that my purchase was all on one card. I called customer service and this was the answer they gave me. So, no, I don't think you can change payment mid-purchase.

Sorry 'bout that, I got excited thinking I had an answer and didn't read your previous post more carefully.


----------



## love2read

frojazz said:


> Gotcha. I actually had a prepaid visa card as a rebate from a company other than Amazon. When I was at the end of the amount on the card, I tried to use it but Amazon wouldn't take partial payment from one card and charge the rest on another. (When I 1-clicked, I got a message downloaded to my kindle!) I had to make sure that my purchase was all on one card.


I wonder if you can buy yourself and Amazon Gift Certificate directly from the Amazon site using the remaining balance of the card and have it sent to your email address. Can you register the prepaid visa to your Amazon account? I don't know if there is a minimum amount or not but that may be the easiest way to use the remaining balance.


----------



## mlewis78

The things I learn on kindleboards!  I hadn't heard of these Coinstar machines.  I'd only heard of the coin counting machines in TD Banks.  I looked up where they are in my area -- they're all at certain Duane Reade stores and the Food Emporium next door to my health club.

I do like to use my Amazon Visa for purchases because of the rewards certificates, but this might give me some incentive to put loose change in a jar and take to a coinstar machine.


----------



## drenee

Coinstar offers many certificates other than Amazon.  And the fact that they count your change at no charge in exchange for the certificates, and I don't have to wrap the coins is a win/win situation in my opinion.  
deb

Also, donations can be made through Coinstar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

love2read said:


> I wonder if you can buy yourself and Amazon Gift Certificate directly from the Amazon site using the remaining balance of the card and have it sent to your email address. Can you register the prepaid visa to your Amazon account? I don't know if there is a minimum amount or not but that may be the easiest way to use the remaining balance.


Well, here's what it says when you go to buy a gift card at Amazon:

* Redeemable for millions of items
* Ships for free, never expires
* Available in any amount from $5 to $5,000

So it seems like maybe the answer is "yes, you can". You would have to put the card in as an alternate payment method but as long as it has the right formatted number it should take it just like any Visa/MC. Remember to use the "Gift Card" link at the top of KindleBoards so KB gets the affiliate payment.


----------



## bookfiend

love2read said:


> I wonder if you can buy yourself and Amazon Gift Certificate directly from the Amazon site using the remaining balance of the card and have it sent to your email address. Can you register the prepaid visa to your Amazon account? I don't know if there is a minimum amount or not but that may be the easiest way to use the remaining balance.


I had a $100 visa gift card, tried to buy a amazon gift card in the amount of $100 it made sense to me, $100 is $100. But apparently it is Amazon policy to charge a test $1 first, then run the whole amount. So after the test $1 there was only $99 left on the card, so they refused the purchase. Called cs, and had it all explained to me. They give you the $1 back on the card, but not until after processing. So long story short, $100 gift card can be converted to $99 amazon card, or certificate. So as long as you leave $1 of the amount on the gift card, you can buy yourself an Amazon cert.


----------



## love2read

bookfiend said:


> I had a $100 visa gift card, tried to buy a amazon gift card in the amount of $100 it made sense to me, $100 is $100. But apparently it is Amazon policy to charge a test $1 first, then run the whole amount. So after the test $1 there was only $99 left on the card, so they refused the purchase. Called cs, and had it all explained to me. They give you the $1 back on the card, but not until after processing. So long story short, $100 gift card can be converted to $99 amazon card, or certificate. So as long as you leave $1 of the amount on the gift card, you can buy yourself an Amazon cert.


That's good to know! Thanks


----------



## drenee

I went to Coinstar this evening and cashed in $30.35. I'm almost done with _Hot Six_ and I want to have Seven available. That's from 4 weeks, which I think is pretty good. 
deb


----------



## rho

I did a coinstar run with after turning in a big bag of cans (I have an entire winters worth of cans to get rid of slowly) and I ended up with $8.50 along with $5 I had in coins already - I can get a few more books    

I can only do one bag of cans at a time - before my arm is humming too much to continue - and since hubster didn't want to be bothered to take any cans back all winter I get the money from returning them for my books - makes it worthwhile to me ... I have many bags to go before I catch up


----------



## Annalog

Warning: Look for and clear any coin jams or obstructions BEFORE you use the Coinstar machine. 

On a recent Coinstar run there were a pair of coins jammed in the feed slot before I arrived. I did not notice this until after I put in my coins. Unfortunately the jammed coins went into the machine with my coins. This resulted in the Coinstar machine counting my coins but raising an error instead of issuing my Amazon gift certificate. As a result, the store manager came over to fix the problem. Instead of issuing an Amazon gift certificate, a cash receipt was issued instead so the coin counting charge was taken out.  

I was glad that the total value of the coins was not large or I would have been very upset. 

Also, I use my pennies as change and do not keep them for the Coinstar as I use a fairly small container in my car. (I would probably only hold $20 if filled with only quarters or dimes.) The last time I used a Coinstar machine was immediately after someone else. When my change was counted, it showed two pennies in my total coin count. I am not sure if these were left from the person before me, if my coins were counted incorrectly, or if I had inadvertently had two pennies in my coins. In any case, I am now counting my coins each time before I use the Coinstar machine. (Good thing I don't have large jars or cans!)


----------



## maebeMeri

I got some great advice about Coinstar from this thread and so I took my first batch of coins in...and got $84.00! That's the great part. Now the weird part...

It's confusing me because I thought I may have read here that if you have a gift card balance, your purchases would come from the card first. Was that only for Kindle purchases? I have my Kindle set up for 1-click and so I figure those will come from the GC balance. Here's the strange thing: I now buy my mp3's from Amazon (drm-free) and those are sort of like on a 1-click (there's no basket for them), bought soon as you hit "Buy". So yesterday, I bought one mp3 and I figured it would come from the GC balance. After I bought it, I checked the balance and sure enough my balance was down to $83.01. So fine.

But today I checked my (on file) Credit Card balance online and saw that there was a pending .99 cent charge on my card from yesterday. I checked the invoice at Amazon and they also show it was charged to the card. Right now I don't know what to think...I'm hoping the charge will fall off hold and not post because the amount was also debited from my GC balance. Has this happened to anyone? I'm holding off a Kindle purchase until I see if this charge posts to my card or falls off hold.

Should I turn on 1-click for everything if I want it to come from the GC first? Maybe I misread a post or 10, lol.


----------



## rho

I've never bought mp3's from Amazon but when I get a book for my kindle I get an email and it shows the price less the amount taken from the Gift Cert. and a 0 balance due -- if that is any help at all...


----------



## drenee

maebeMeri
I have bought a couple of mp3s from Amazon and they always came off of my GC balance.  I would suggest you call Amazon CS and let them know you have been double charged before I 1-klicked anything else.  Sounds like there may be a glitch in your account.  
Good luck, and let us know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maebemeri--

definitely contact CS.  Something's not right!

I got $10 on a gift card yesterday from Coinstar!  That's the good news.  The bad news is it seemed to reject most of my silver.  The good news is I still have that silver and will try again when the machine isn't so finicky.  Plus I have a $25 reward and a $5 swagbucks GC.  Woohoo!  I'm gonna do some shopping soon!

Betsy


----------



## sjc

> bought one mp3 and I figured it would come from the GC balance. After I bought it, I checked the balance and sure enough my balance


I bought 4 mp3's yesterday; they came off of my GC balance.

Also, (yipee!!) got a $25 certificate from my credit card and...$38.62 from coinstar...Grand total $63.62!! I think I'll use the $$ for a bundle or series. Any good suggestions?


----------



## drenee

Janet Evanovich's first three in the Stephanie Plum series are bundled for $15.40. Although in the end that will only cost you more because you'll want to read the rest of the series. 
 Janette Oke is one of my favorite authors for Christian fiction. This bundle is four books for $9.99. 
deb


----------



## sjc

drenee:  Read the Evanovich series (except for fourteen-refuse to pay the price for only so so reviews) Good series, funny...Grandma steals the show.


----------



## drenee

I'm currently on No. 7.  I ordered it, but haven't started it yet.  I have a couple of other things to read first.  I did notice today that the price of 14 on K came down to 11.17, I believe. Wasn't it 14-something before?  A bit more reasonable, but hopefully will get down to 7.99 like the others.
deb


----------



## sjc

Yeah, it was $14 and change...with only luke warm reviews.  I think I might want to read "The Help" it's gotten 5 star reviews...  I'm a cheapie; I won't pay more than $9.99 for a Kbook 

After you are done with Plum series:  the shopaholic series was cute.  Light reads...no brainers.  Not 5 stars...


----------



## wavesprite

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The bad news is it seemed to reject most of my silver.


Betsy, some of my coins got rejected, too. I just kept throwing them back in and eventually they counted them.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

wavesprite said:


> Betsy, some of my coins got rejected, too. I just kept throwing them back in and eventually they counted them.....


Wavesprite,

I've had coins rejected before, too. I had $40+ in coins the last time and about 7 coins got rejected. This time it was more like 50 or 60 quarters, nickels and dimes, most of the "silver" that I had. I threw all of them back in and almost all but another three or four more were rejected. After doing that a couple of times I gave up. I went from an $8 gift card on the first run through to a $10 gift card and gave up.  I'm going to try again in a few weeks and hopefully the machine won't be so finicky.

Betsy


----------



## wavesprite

Betsy, Defintely sounds like something is up with that machine.  I just LOVE putting coins in the Coinstar, though! haha


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am trying to be good. My giant rice jar is 85% full. I want to bring it in but I also want to wait until it is full. It is a dilemma.


----------



## libros_lego

ProfCrash said:


> I am trying to be good. My giant rice jar is 85% full. I want to bring it in but I also want to wait until it is full. It is a dilemma.


Me too! I have a big bamboo coin jar and I want to go to coinstar now, but at the same time I want it to be full. Maybe one more month...


----------



## Angela

I have gotten my grandkids so used to putting change they find lying around my house into the change jar, that last night after having dinner at my DD's house, my grandaughter kept bringing me loose change. We kept wondering where she was getting this and we discovered that she was robbing her dad's change jar so that Grandma could take it to her house!! Gotta love it!


----------



## sjc

Angela:  Adorable.  

Betsy:  I noticed one thing about the coinstar:  Only put a small handful of coins at first; as it starts to count them then put a bit more.  I find it gives me the most trouble when I dump them in and tip the tray.

I think the slot starts out tiny to drag them through and opens a tiny bit wider as it progresses...may be my imagination...but I had a lot less rejects this time.


----------



## Lynn

I went for the first time today, they just added ecertificates to the Winn Dixie store near work. Got a $58.44 gift certificate. I am saving it along with 2 others I have and will get my DX with them I think Just not sure I can wait that long!

Lynn L


----------



## BTackitt

Lynn, that's what I'm saving for now too. I am refusing to even apply them to my account atm. if I do, I know I will spend them.. so they sit, paperclipped together, in the bottom of my coinjar.


----------



## bookfiend

My DH bought us bikes this weekend. Today I needed to go to home depot for something really small, so I thought, I'll ride my bike its only a couple of miles, and the bike path goes right by it. Oh, and on my way I can stop at the CoinStar machine.  What a great Idea  Loaded up 9 lbs of coins into my shoulder bag and off I went. Of course I waisted enjoyed so much time here this morning that I got to leave at the hottest part of the day. Long story short, the gift cert part of the machine wasn't working. So with my back already aching from the weight of the coins I returned home very frustrated. There is stuff I want to buy with that cert today. And I still have to go to home depot.


----------



## rho

bookfiend said:


> My DH bought us bikes this weekend. Today I needed to go to home depot for something really small, so I thought, I'll ride my bike its only a couple of miles, and the bike path goes right by it. Oh, and on my way I can stop at the CoinStar machine.  What a great Idea  Loaded up 9 lbs of coins into my shoulder bag and off I went. Of course I waisted enjoyed so much time here this morning that I got to leave at the hottest part of the day. Long story short, the gift cert part of the machine wasn't working. So with my back already aching from the weight of the coins I returned home very frustrated. There is stuff I want to buy with that cert today. And I still have to go to home depot.


oh my back feels for you -- And I would be frustrated beyond belief if that happened to me - was it just out of paper to print the cert. or something or was it not one that does them?

but just think of all the additional calorie burning the 9 lbs extra weight was worth  doesn't help I know but I had to try for some good outlook on the situation..


----------



## Guernsey

Our bank offers free coin counting so I brought my gallon milk jug in last week. It wasn't full but it was plenty heavy. Netted $201.11 and a few Canadian coins were sifted out. I decided whatever amount it was, 1/4 would go towards Kindle books for my son's new K2 that I'm shipping to him in Iraq. Since I already spent plenty of $$ on the K2 and protective accessories, I feel like the books are being purchased with free or found money since it's not being taken directly from my wallet.    My sister plans to add $15, too, so along with some classics, he'll have some nice reading selections loaded and ready for him. And I'll be the cool mom for a while! LOL


----------



## lynninva

I tried a Coinstar run on Monday & was disappointed when the machine said it was full & could not take any more coins. (at least I had driven there - not nearly as bad as biking) I made another trip yesterday & got a GC for $58.08. Used $56+ for this (with S&H):

Platform Jacket for Kindle DX (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Black)



It is for the DX I am buying as a gift for my husband.


----------



## bookfiend

The machine was working, just the gift cert part wasn't working.  I could have just cashed it in, but for $ .08 on the dollar....., I found another machine (driving this time)  so 9lbs of coins was $79.24.  Not bad for 4 mo. worth.  Since I got my K in Feb. hubby has declared all change forfit to me   But, I ended up spending it all on bike accessories for both of us.  

Guernsey, your son is so lucky to have you.  Please post and let us know his reactions when he gets his kindle.


----------



## ricky

My husband and I pop open a good bottle of wine after dinner every few months, and separate and roll our change into those paper holders.  We have a fun evening and go to our bank the next day, no cost for depositing...since Tyrella joined our family, I have use of these funds.  We saved our change up for over a year once, and it paid to fix the air conditioning on our main car.  And that cost a lot.  Never underestimate the value of saving your change!!!


----------



## tashab

ProfCrash said:


> I am trying to be good. My giant rice jar is 85% full. I want to bring it in but I also want to wait until it is full. It is a dilemma.


I tried, mine got to 1/4 full (a mason jar), and when I took, I came out with $18.20. score! maybe this time I'll wait until it's full. maybe. probably not. lol


----------



## Guernsey

Ricky, last time we rolled coins (a few years ago), we were asked not to. They ended up unwrapping them and dumping them in the coin counter. I guess that catches Canadian coins that may be rolled or the count if it is off. But rolling and enjoying a good bottle of wine sounds like a good way to do it.  

Bookfiend, I definitely plan to post photos of the new K2 when I get it "armored up" and ready to go. This weekend for sure. And then I'll share reactions--his glee and my glum (at being Kindleless).    Right now, packages are reaching him in about 6-7 days! Woot!


----------



## bookfiend

I guess you will have to start looking for a kindle for you now.  You and your son can share books if your on the same acount.


----------



## drenee

One bank told me not to roll, another bank has said I needed to roll.  I love Coinstar!
deb


----------



## frojazz

I did the CoinStar thing today for the first time, and I now have an Amazon GC for $87 and change!  Yay to all of my kindleboard friends that inspired me to save my coinage and try that (noisy, noisy) machine out!  Now if they would just move the machine to some place other than right in front of all the check out lines...


----------



## libros_lego

Congratulations! That's a lot of books! I know what you mean having the machine in front of the store.


----------



## drenee

I've been trying to go early in the morning or later in the evening when I know my store will not be as crowded.  I have no children at home so I have the luxury of shopping whenever I want.  

deb


----------



## libros_lego

How often do people go to coinstar and how much do you get? I've only been there once with my mom.


----------



## poo

WOW! are you kidding? i have a big thing full of change i have been collecting for at least 2 years now







i guess i should find me a coinstar with that option and get me a girt card!







thanks for the great tip! now comes the hard parts (1) getting the huge thing of change in my car and then into the machine! lol! (2) what to buy with the new gift card! hahahahaha!


----------



## lynninva

poo said:


> WOW! are you kidding? i have a big thing full of change i have been collecting for at least 2 years now
> 
> now comes the hard parts (1) getting the huge thing of change in my car and then into the machine! lol! (2) what to buy with the new gift card! hahahahaha!


Just make sure that 'huge thing' is not glass. It will be dangerous if it were to break during transport. (I think someone had that problem a long time ago in this thread.)


----------



## mlewis78

I wish we'd had coinstar machines when I was playing music in the subway.  Think I'll start saving change in an empty McCann Oatmeal tin.  I tend to spend my change but if I empty my wallet each time I get home, I should be able to save some.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> Think I'll start saving change in an empty McCann Oatmeal tin. I tend to spend my change but if I empty my wallet each time I get home, I should be able to save some.


I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised at how much money you'll accumulate. I end up with several hundred dollars each year by not spending my change. In the beginning, I thought I'd miss the money, but I really don't notice that it's not in my coin purse.


----------



## geniebeanie

I take my coins to TD Bank, they have a free coin machine.  I put the money from the coins in paypal.  Used that on Amazon for my kindle.


----------



## Hopeful76

Thanks everyone for the great idea of turning my spare change into Amazon ecertificates!

I usually roll my change a few times a year and bring it to the bank.  This will save me time (won't have to roll change) and I'll feel less guilty for spending so much money on books  

I checked and there's a Coinstar machine a few miles from my house and it has Amazon as one of its gift certificate options.


----------



## drenee

I made my monthly visit to my Coinstar machine yesterday and got a $36.00 Amazon GC.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend

Wow, Deb.  Thats not bad for just a month.


----------



## Susan in VA

I've never tried this, but just did the search and found that the CoinStar in my usual supermarket, all of 1.5 miles away, has the Amazon GC option!  

Now I'm all excited.  Can't wait to try this out tomorrow.


----------



## bookfiend

Good luck, hope you have tons of change.  Also make sure the gift card part is working before you put your money in, sometimes its on the fritz.


----------



## drenee

I did have more change this month than usual.  Which made me very happy.
deb


----------



## auntmarge

Every time I think I'm getting a good amount to take to the machine my 9-year old niece comes and relieves me of some of it.  She's saving towards the perfect Christmas present for me: an Amazon gift card, I think  

But not to worry, because her 18-year old sister gets lots of tips where she works, maybe $100 a month in change, and she goes to the Coinstar, cashes in for gift cards, and if it's more than she needs she gets an Amazon GC that I then buy from her.  Right now my GC balance is something like $125.

Oy, the things we do for kids.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I went to the local one near my house on Monday but the gift card option wasn't available at that time -- it usually is supposed to be.  So I went back home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bookfiend said:


> Good luck, hope you have tons of change. Also make sure the gift card part is working before you put your money in, sometimes its on the fritz.


When mine isn't working, the machine gives me a receipt for the full amount I deposited. I can go to any cashier and get all my money back in bills. Then I put that in the bank and buy a GC with my debit card. It's certainly not as convenient, but it works and I don't have to pay the Coinstar fee.


----------



## bookfiend

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> When mine isn't working, the machine gives me a receipt for the full amount I deposited. I can go to any cashier and get all my money back in bills. Then I put that in the bank and buy a GC with my debit card. It's certainly not as convenient, but it works and I don't have to pay the Coinstar fee.


I wonder if they all do that? I've never tried, .09 on the dollar is more than I want to pay, especially when I didn't mean to.


----------



## MarthaT

drenee said:


> I made my monthly visit to my Coinstar machine yesterday and got a $36.00 Amazon GC.
> deb


grats! thats a sizeable total


----------



## legalbs2

bookfiend said:


> I wonder if they all do that? I've never tried, .09 on the dollar is more than I want to pay, especially when I didn't mean to.


They charge us .10 per 1.00 at my grocery store, so I go to the bank. Ten cents per dollar is a lot to pay for convenience. That could mean another book down the road.


----------



## Leslie

legalbs2 said:


> They charge us .10 per 1.00 at my grocery store, so I go to the bank. Ten cents per dollar is a lot to pay for convenience. That could mean another book down the road.


They don't charge the counting fee (8.4% on the CoinStars in my store) on the GiftCard options, which is why it is so popular here on KindleBoards. You get the full amount of your change for your GC and subsequent Amazon books.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

legalbs2: The people who use coinstar here use it to get Amazon gift certificates. There is no surcharge on the gift certificates, you get the full amount. You only pay the surcharge when you are getting cash.


----------



## legalbs2

ProfCrash said:


> legalbs2: The people who use coinstar here use it to get Amazon gift certificates. There is no surcharge on the gift certificates, you get the full amount. You only pay the surcharge when you are getting cash.


I did not know there was another option. I will have to check out my local Coin Star to see if the GC is an option. Thanks. Still free at bank though.


----------



## Leslie

legalbs2 said:


> I did not know there was another option. I will have to check out my local Coin Star to see if the GC is an option. Thanks. Still free at bank though.


I've found banks to be persnickity about taking coins. I have had them refuse rolled coins and I have had them refuse loose coins when they are busy. I've had banks refuse to take rolled coins because I was not a customer. I eventually got to the point that I didn't bother, which is why the first time I did the Amazon GC on CoinStar, I had over $100.

To find a machine near you that has the giftcard option, go to www.coinstar.com. Not ALL machines offer the option so you can save yourself some grief by checking beforehand.

There are also some states that don't allow the giftcards. I believe Arkansas is one.

L


----------



## legalbs2

Thanks, Leslie, I will check out the site.  What are eCertificates?  Gift Cards not available for Amazon at my Coinstar locations.  Only, eCertificates.


----------



## rho

that is it -- eCertificates - it prints it out and you bring it home and there is a code you put on your Amazon Gift Certificate spot -- just be sure to pick the Amazon eCertificate when you do it -- they have lots of other things you can get them for too..


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I got my e-certificate, came home and put it on the Amazon Gift Card.  Then before I could use it, DH and DD bought stuff and it was all gone!


----------



## rho

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I got my e-certificate, came home and put it on the Amazon Gift Card. Then before I could use it, DH and DD bought stuff and it was all gone!


well in my not so humble opinion - they owe you a Gift Card!!


----------



## love2read

legalbs2 said:


> Thanks, Leslie, I will check out the site. What are eCertificates? Gift Cards not available for Amazon at my Coinstar locations. Only, eCertificates.


An eCertificate is the receipt you get from the Coin Star machine. It has a number on it just like an actual gift card. You use that number when you log into your Amazon account then add it to your gift card balance.

So the same thing as a card but the redemption number is on the receipt (eCertificate).

You get a eCertificate at all Coin Star machines.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

love2read said:


> You get a eCertificate at all Coin Star machines.


Not necessarily. . .as someone suggested you should check the web site to find a coin star near you. . .it will tell you if it gives e-Certs. And when you go, make sure it's working before you dump the coins. . .sometimes they're out of paper or something and won't do them.


----------



## Guernsey

How long do you have to use the e-cert/gift card? Any time limits? My sister wants to use Coin Star in CA and then give the e-cert codes to me in MN to get books for my son in Iraq. What a wonderful e-world we live in!

BTW, my son LOVES his Kindle. He's excited to be reading a French public domain book--"Le comte de Monte Cristo" (THE COUNT OF MONTE CRISTO). He's planning to go to France on his R&R and perhaps take the military French proficiency test once he's brushed up on the language.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't think they expire but, even so, you can apply them to the account right away and then just use them when you're ready.


----------



## Guernsey

That was my guess about how it works, but my sister wanted me to find out for sure. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## bookfiend

I believe Ann is right about expiration, but once applied to your account, all purchases go through the gift cert's first, then through other means.  I always think I'm set with gift cert's for books, then I but something for hubby, or house, or son, or furry kid's, etc... and my gift cert's are gone    I know its me who spent it, but that's my book money


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bookfiend said:


> I believe Ann is right about expiration, but once applied to your account, all purchases go through the gift cert's first, then through other means. I always think I'm set with gift cert's for books, then I but something for hubby, or house, or son, or furry kid's, etc... and my gift cert's are gone  I know its me who spent it, but that's my book money


I've had that happen. Now I try to remember to change the payment method before placing my order.


----------



## ricky

ProfCrash said:


> legalbs2: The people who use coinstar here use it to get Amazon gift certificates. There is no surcharge on the gift certificates, you get the full amount. You only pay the surcharge when you are getting cash.


I just assumed that the gift cards would be minus the surcharge... Now I will go to Coinstar with my change for sure. Thanx for the info, ProfCrash and Leslie


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

So e-certificate is what gives you Amazon certificates??  I thought it was the gift card option that gave Amazon certificates...hmmm....I have 2 coinstars by me that have the e certificates option but I never explored it because I thought that was no Amazon.... Well now, this changes everything!!


----------



## crebel

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> So e-certificate is what gives you Amazon certificates?? I thought it was the gift card option that gave Amazon certificates...hmmm....I have 2 coinstars by me that have the e certificates option but I never explored it because I thought that was no Amazon.... Well now, this changes everything!!


That is exactly right KindleKay. You choose the e-certificate option, then Amazon, dump your coins and it prints out a receipt for the full amount (no percentage fee taken). The receipt has a number on it that you plug into the Manage Your Account, Add a Gift Card option on the Amazon website and hit enter! It immediately shows you the total and is instantly available to start one-clicking. I love it and use it all the time. There is only one Coinstar in my town that has the e-certificate option. The only tricky part comes if your Coinstar machine is running low on ink and the printing on the receipt is faint - you may try several combinations of letters and numbers till you hit the right one because it can be hard to differentiate between a P or an F in the sequence (but Amazon lets you keep trying until you get it right!)


----------



## Leslie

Right...like crebel said, it just spits out a sort of ugly receipt, not a plastic card or anything. It wouldn't be the option I would use if I was giving a gift to someone, but to get rid of my change and get an e-cert in the process works fine for me.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm hoping they do the $10 free cert again this year.  That was so nice.  One of my daughters forgot to mail it in for me, but I ended up getting $30 back.


----------



## Cowgirl

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm hoping they do the $10 free cert again this year. That was so nice. One of my daughters forgot to mail it in for me, but I ended up getting $30 back.


Oh that was a big bonus! Love free money!


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm hoping they do the $10 free cert again this year. That was so nice. One of my daughters forgot to mail it in for me, but I ended up getting $30 back.


Oooooh - that was before I found out about Coinstar and e-certificates. I hope they do it again too!!


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm hoping they do the $10 free cert again this year. That was so nice. One of my daughters forgot to mail it in for me, but I ended up getting $30 back.


If I may... What is this?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There was a promotional program this past holiday season that gave people who cashed in $20 (I think) worth of change at a Coinstar a coupon for $10 if they mailed it in my a certain date. Some people asked friends to mail in coupons or them so they could get the $10 multiple times.


----------



## 4Katie

Thank you. I'll have to keep an eye out for that!


----------



## Susan in VA

WOOHOO!!

It took me _days_ to get around to grocery shopping, but I just went to Giant and took a cookie tin full of coins to the CoinStar machine and I got a certificate for

$ 113.72 !! 

I was really surprised... you see, my actual coin bank is large and heavy, and was about 90% full, so I just poured coins off the top into the cookie tin, as many as would fit. But the coins from the top are, of course, the most recent, and in the past year I've been putting all my quarters into a designated "parking-quarter purse" (for school parking), and so the cookie tin seemed to be mostly full of pennies and nickels...

I'm going shopping tonight! 

(And there are more coins left in the large heavy bank, so I get to do this again soon! )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now I'm jealous.  I thought I had a pretty good pile. . . .went to Harris Teeter today and got $40.41.  Oh well . . .better than nothing!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now I'm jealous. I thought I had a pretty good pile. . . .went to Harris Teeter today and got $40.41. Oh well . . .better than nothing!


Yeah, but you have a head start on buying Kindle books. You've had your Kindle for much longer than I have.


----------



## crebel

Fantastic total Susan!  Doesn't it feel like "free" money for kindlebooks?  I'm making a run tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> Doesn't it feel like "free" money for kindlebooks?


Sure does! If I found a hundred-dollar bill in my desk drawer I'd just pay the electric bill with it or something else boring-but-necessary. This way it's a special treat


----------



## ashash

WOW!

thats really cool.
im told im very cheap. lol.
so ill do any thing to save a few cents!







LOL!

great share.
thanks.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Sure does! If I found a hundred-dollar bill in my desk drawer I'd just pay the electric bill with it or something else boring-but-necessary. This way it's a special treat


No, no, no. Now that you are using Coinstar, you take the $100 bill to the bank and ask for change in coin! Then you make another Coinstar run. If you FIND unexpected money (you know, like in the laundry), it's "free" money as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> you take the $100 bill to the bank and ask for change in coin! Then you make another Coinstar run.


LOL! A whole new Enabler Strategy...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Recently started to use the tips I've earned at work towards my usual coinstar visits. The balance continues to grow...thinking about a netbook again...


----------



## Toby

Congrates, Susan!!! That's a good amount of cha ching!


----------



## crebel

I thought of Susan in VA the whole time I was at the Coinstar today -- DH had some luck at a casino last night and handed me a $100 bill this morning - FREE MONEY!!!!!  I took it to the bank, asked for change in coin, added it to my jar and ended up with $128.41 (it would have been a pretty piddly certificate without the $100 ).  Thank goodness, because I checked my Amazon account this morning and it was down to .43.  Happy dance


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> I thought of Susan in VA the whole time I was at the Coinstar today -- DH had some luck at a casino last night and handed me a $100 bill this morning - FREE MONEY!!!!! I took it to the bank, asked for change in coin, added it to my jar and ended up with $128.41 (it would have been a pretty piddly certificate without the $100 ). Thank goodness, because I checked my Amazon account this morning and it was down to .43. Happy dance


Woo-hoo that is great! Congrats!

L


----------



## 4Katie

crebel said:


> No, no, no. Now that you are using Coinstar, you take the $100 bill to the bank and ask for change in coin! Then you make another Coinstar run. If you FIND unexpected money (you know, like in the laundry), it's "free" money as far as I am concerned!


I haven't read all 29 pages of this thread, so forgive me... but what's the point of this? If you have $100 you can spend it at Amazon. Why go to the bank to change it into coins and then go to Coinstar to change it into a $100 Amazon gift certificate?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

4Katie. . .it's an excuse.    If you have a hundred dollar bill, you may feel like you have to use it for groceries or something.  Sure, you could buy an amazon gift certificate with, say, your credit card, and promise yourself that you'll put the $100 in the bank so you'll have it to pay off the CC bill, but would that really happen?  Many of us like to think of our 'found' money as Kindle Kash and by taking it to coinstar and having it immediately turned into an Amazon e-certificate, we've for sure allocated it that way.

Having said that, I wouldn't trade in a $100 bill for coins just to go to coin star. . . .though I can see why someone would.


----------



## rho

Ann in Arlington said:


> 4Katie. . .it's an excuse.  If you have a hundred dollar bill, you may feel like you have to use it for groceries or something. Sure, you could buy an amazon gift certificate with, say, your credit card, and promise yourself that you'll put the $100 in the bank so you'll have it to pay off the CC bill, but would that really happen? Many of us like to think of our 'found' money as Kindle Kash and by taking it to coinstar and having it immediately turned into an Amazon e-certificate, we've for sure allocated it that way.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't trade in a $100 bill for coins just to go to coin star. . . .though I can see why someone would.


if someone gave me the $100 like crebels hubby did her - I would do it because of exactly what you said above - I would do it with a gift cert on Amazon then I would spend the $100 on something else - so I wouldn't have free boks ...


----------



## Hopeful76

4Katie...For me it's just a practical way to get rid of all the change I accumulate.  It's faster and easier than rolling it and taking it to the bank.  And if I ask Coinstar for cash instead of an e-certificate, it takes a 10% cut.  Since I spend lots of money at Amazon anyway  , this is a good way to get rid of my spare change without losing any of it or spending hours counting and rolling coins.


----------



## drenee

If you have cash and want to buy an Amazon GC at a convenience store they will charge tax.  When you get a e-certificate/GC with coins, no tax.  Just another advantage.
deb


----------



## 4Katie

Ann in Arlington said:


> 4Katie. . .it's an excuse.  If you have a hundred dollar bill, you may feel like you have to use it for groceries or something. Sure, you could buy an amazon gift certificate with, say, your credit card, and promise yourself that you'll put the $100 in the bank so you'll have it to pay off the CC bill, but would that really happen? Many of us like to think of our 'found' money as Kindle Kash and by taking it to coinstar and having it immediately turned into an Amazon e-certificate, we've for sure allocated it that way.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't trade in a $100 bill for coins just to go to coin star. . . .though I can see why someone would.


I totally get that. It's like returning something and spending the refund on something frivolous. 'Well, I'd already spent the money anyway...'


----------



## Anju 

FRIVOLOUS?  books are a necessity!

But then there are no Coin Stars in Mexico


----------



## crebel

4Katie - I realize it may sound wacky to get coins for cash only to turn them into a Coinstar machine, but the Coinstar in my small hometown is the only place to get an Amazon certificate.  That way I don't use my credit card and use my gift card balance as a limit on my book buying.  Some Coinstar machines let you insert bills to get an e-certificate, that would be fabulous, mine doesn't.  Spare change or "spare cash" to change and into the Coinstar is my only option without using my credit card.  Try it - you may love it!


----------



## esper_d

I didn't read all 29 pages but wanted to mention that last Christmas holiday season they had a promo where you put in $40 worth of coins and can get a $50 Amazon gc.

I'm accumulating my change for that for MY Christmas present this season.


----------



## Cindy416

esper_d said:


> I didn't read all 29 pages but wanted to mention that last Christmas holiday season they had a promo where you put in $40 worth of coins and can get a $50 Amazon gc.
> 
> I'm accumulating my change for that for MY Christmas present this season.


Wow! That's a great deal. If you see that advertised anywhere again this year, PLEASE let us know. Thanks!


----------



## 4Katie

Cindy416 said:


> Wow! That's a great deal. If you see that advertised anywhere again this year, PLEASE let us know. Thanks!


Yes, please do!!!


----------



## ElaineOK

Who knew that there were 4 dimes and a Canadian penny in the penny jar?

I am now $21.74 to the good.  I bank close to my office.  The penny jar is at home, so my bank will sort my pennies for me without my having to roll them; but they don't like to, and it isn't convenient.  This was almost fun.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## mlewis78

Does Coinstar accept pennies?


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Does Coinstar accept pennies?


Yes.


----------



## auntmarge

drenee said:


> If you have cash and want to buy an Amazon GC at a convenience store they will charge tax. When you get a e-certificate/GC with coins, no tax. Just another advantage.
> deb


Good point.

Also, there are states (like NJ) where Amazon gift cards are not sold over the counter, period.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

auntmarge said:


> Good point.
> 
> Also, there are states (like NJ) where Amazon gift cards are not sold over the counter, period.


If you're in such a state, you should check to be sure coinstar will issue an e-certificate. . .they won't everywhere; depends on state law.

It bears repeating: www.coinstar.com . . . .look for machines in your area and see what 'services' are available at each.


----------



## opticalserenity

Coinstar horror story:

Went into Kroger just now, and found a Coinstar machine that was operational, no warning signs or anything. Went through the menu and selected Amazon eCertificate, and began pouring in my change. After a few minutes, and a sandwich bag full of change in, it still said $0.00. I waited till it timed out, and shook it around a bit, but again..nothing. Eventually it just went to the main menu again.

I found a manager, who said at night they don't have a key, and otherwise had no idea what to do. Took my name on the back of a crumbled up receipt and said they'd call me in the morning if they figure it out. I suggested he turn off the machine, and he just looked at me and walked away.

Fail.


----------



## mlewis78

Oh, no!


----------



## crebel

That is a horror story.  Let us know what you find out.  I hope they are able to remedy the situation.  I cry when I get frustrated, so I probably would have walked out in tears.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I must admit that I just dumped in a few pennies at first, made sure it was counting, and then added the rest of my coins. . . . .The store is probably correct in that they have nothing to do with the machine. . . . . .bummer. . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

opticalserenity said:


> Coinstar horror story:
> 
> Went into Kroger just now, and found a Coinstar machine that was operational, no warning signs or anything. Went through the menu and selected Amazon eCertificate, and began pouring in my change. After a few minutes, and a sandwich bag full of change in, it still said $0.00. I waited till it timed out, and shook it around a bit, but again..nothing. Eventually it just went to the main menu again.
> 
> I found a manager, who said at night they don't have a key, and otherwise had no idea what to do. Took my name on the back of a crumbled up receipt and said they'd call me in the morning if they figure it out. I suggested he turn off the machine, and he just looked at me and walked away.
> 
> Fail.


I would call coinstar. Tell them what store and the day and time of the incident. Theya re more likely going to be able to do something for you the n the store manager. If you ahve the store managers name, I would include that in your report. And I would call the store.


----------



## Susan in VA

ProfCrash said:


> I would call coinstar. Tell them what store and the day and time of the incident. Theya re more likely going to be able to do something for you the n the store manager. If you ahve the store managers name, I would include that in your report. And I would call the store.


Agreed to all that. And when CoinStar does its accounting, they should be able to figure out to the penny how much they owe you. It might take a while, though....


----------



## opticalserenity

Well I'm going to give them the chance to make it right in the store, as they said they would. I figure I'll go by there today in a little bit and if that doesn't work, then I'll call Coinstar. Still, from now on I'm going to make sure my first penny works. What a PITA.


----------



## amyrebecca

I just found another way to get Amazon gift cards! I am sure some of you have a Chase credit card. If you sign up for points rewards, one of the categories is Amazon gift cards. I just got a $25 card!


----------



## opticalserenity

UPDATE: 
I got a call from Kroger today and they said they hadn't closed the Coinstar machine completely, so my money hadn't made it all the way in. So...the Coinstar tech in the morning put it through and got me a voucher. Great I said, I'll be there in a few. After getting there, they gave me a voucher and then cashed it. I told them I had selected the Amazon certificate, and they said "oh well, he already put it through.." I complained about the percentage and they said "it's only $0.54"

In short, I hate Kroger, it's a disgusting place with terrible customer No-service. Ugh. I'll be emailing Coinstar and Kroger to voice my opinion about it all.


----------



## idolguy

amyrebecca said:


> I just found another way to get Amazon gift cards! I am sure some of you have a Chase credit card. If you sign up for points rewards, one of the categories is Amazon gift cards. I just got a $25 card!


Now that's a fantastic idea. Off to see if that's an option on my credit card...


----------



## mlewis78

I thought that we all had the Amazon Visa with rewards points -- $25 voucher arrives for every $2500 spent on it (but extra points on Amazon purchases).  You have to spend a lot to get these.  I got a lot of them when I was employed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mlewis78 said:


> I thought that we all had the Amazon Visa with rewards points -- $25 voucher arrives for every $2500 spent on it (but extra points on Amazon purchases). You have to spend a lot to get these. I got a lot of them when I was employed.


I just got a notice that my Amazon logo Visa from chase is being upgraded as of Oct 1. Besides 3 points per $1 at Amazon and 1 per $1 at most other places, I'll now also get 2 per $1 at gas stations, drugstores, office supply stores, and restaurants. I already use it at most of those anyway. . .though I have been used to letting my husband buy dinner if we go out. Not any more! 

I can apparently now choose different rewards, too, but why would I want to?  What is not clear is if maybe it won't be quite so automatic. . . .I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Leslie

I got that same notice, Ann. Both of my Amazon cards are being upgraded: business and personal. I hope they keep the option to have the GCs arrive automatically. I don't want to have to mess with getting them. I like it when they just appear like magic.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I like it when they just appear like magic.
> 
> L


Me too! I kind of usually have a sort of idea how close I am, but am never sure. And it sure does brighten the day to have a $25 GC show up in the mail!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just got a notice that my Amazon logo Visa from chase is being upgraded as of Oct 1. Besides 3 points per $1 at Amazon and 1 per $1 at most other places, I'll now also get 2 per $1 at gas stations, drugstores, office supply stores, and restaurants. I already use it at most of those anyway. . .though I have been used to letting my husband buy dinner if we go out. Not any more!


I thought that was always the case. I think you guys may have had your cards longer than I have. I'm sure I remember there were 2 points at gas stations, etc. Or maybe I got that because I took advantage of the $100 off promo to get my K.



> I can apparently now choose different rewards, too, but why would I want to?  What is not clear is if maybe it won't be quite so automatic. . . .I guess I'll find out!


No other rewards appeal to me either, but I didn't set up to get mine automatically.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I thought that was always the case. I think you guys may have had your cards longer than I have.


I have had the card pretty much since it was first offered. . . . . it was thru a different bank at first, then switched to Chase a few years ago.


----------



## pidgeon92

We had discussed those perks of the Amazon card in another thread several months ago... I contacted them to get the 2 point rewards added to my card, and it was quite the production, but they ultimately did it. Once that happened, I stopped getting the Amazon gift certificates automatically. Now I have to request what I want, and I always get the $50 cash checks instead, so I can get my 3 points on all of my Amazon purchases instead.


----------



## Toby

I choose as well if I want the gift certificate or cash.


----------



## 12

I looked about best I could & could not find another post about what I am going to post.

If I made a mistake and there is already a notice/thread about this then I am sorry for wasting your time & i ask for a mod to delete this.

That said...

Coinstar just started a new promo where if you deposit $40 in change you can get $40 + $10 back in amazon (or other. please see the promo details at the link) gift cards.

Offer ends 12/6/09

Detail here: (is it okay for me to link to another site?)
http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2009Promo

If you are concerned about the authenticity of the above link, I did find about this offer at the actual Coinstar home site here:
http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/a-home
(you can see the link to the promo on the lower left)

I really hope i havent violated any rules here by posting link to a legit promo.

I found the deal so awesome (25% instant return on you money!) I am so amped and eager to share the deal!

Of course there are restrictions. so please review the rules.


----------



## drenee

This is one of our favorite promos.  Coinstar did it last year also.  
And yes, it's great to post the links.  Thank  you so much.  
I just went to Coinstar Friday and cashed in $42.00.  
Oh well, I'll have to find some more so I can take advantage
of this great offer.
deb


----------



## drenee

Thought I'd bump this thread.  
Coinstar is doing the $10.00 Amazon with $40.00
again.  
Another member posted the link in another thread.
Perhaps a mod can merge the two threads.
deb


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Perhaps a mod can merge the two threads.


Done. . . .


----------



## Steph H

Oh yay, I was just wondering a day or two ago if they were going to do this promotion again this year. I have a jar of coins that need to be converted! Woot!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I probably don't have $40 worth. . . .but I might by the 6th. . . . have to see what I can do.


----------



## meljackson

I'm so excited! My local Krogers just got e-certificates on their coinstar machines. I live in IL which doesn't sell Amazon gift certificates anywhere in the state so this helps so much.

Melissa


----------



## auntmarge

Ann in Arlington said:


> I probably don't have $40 worth. . . .but I might by the 6th. . . . have to see what I can do.


Go to the bank and get rolled quarters.


----------



## crebel

Woo Hoo!  I'm taking coins later this morning - should have $40+!  Maybe I'll only add them to the machine a little at a time and stop when it just goes above $40 and save the rest to do another 40 by the 6th.  If I recall, you get $10 each time you go over $40, but not $20 if you went over $80 in one shot.


----------



## MarthaT

We just went this morning, had $58 worth of change saved up, woohoo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just checked the website the other day and they weren't showing this promotion.  Thanks whoever found it.  

I've been saving my change all year just waiting for this.  Hope my machine is working.  Half the time it isn't working, the other half, the machine is full.


----------



## KindleGirl

auntmarge said:


> Go to the bank and get rolled quarters.


Heehee, that's what I just did this morning. I had to run there anyway to cash a check so I just asked for the cash in quarters and then went over to Kroger and cashed them in! Great return on your money...hard to pass that up!


----------



## sebat

auntmarge said:


> Go to the bank and get rolled quarters.


My machine takes bills, too.


----------



## DailyLunatic

ELDogStar said:


> Now that I fully understand the CoinStar and Amazon gift card "arrangement".
> I will have a new hobby of saving and exchanging my coins.


How does the $10 bonus get applied? I mean, after you feed the $40 to the Coinstar machine does it print out a receipt for $50? Does it print out for $40 and the additional $10 get added when you enter the code to your account? Does anyone know?

I can see me cashing in on that extra $10 several times if there is not a way to prevent it. 

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## ladyknight33

YAY!!! Just found two locations in town that do amazon certificates. I will be cashing this weekend.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just brought in $100 in coins a couple of weeks ago.  Ooops!  Oh, well, I don't have a problem going to the bank and getting 4 rolls of quarters...

Question:  I looked at the Coinstar site and it says " * participating locations only".  Does it say on the machine whether the location is participating or not? 

N


----------



## libros_lego

What if you want the $40 in Amazon GC, does that count still?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleGirl said:


> Heehee, that's what I just did this morning. I had to run there anyway to cash a check so I just asked for the cash in quarters and then went over to Kroger and cashed them in! Great return on your money...hard to pass that up!


That's what I did last year. I did it four times and had my daughters and my mother send in for the GC.


----------



## auntmarge

KindleGirl said:


> Heehee, that's what I just did this morning. I had to run there anyway to cash a check so I just asked for the cash in quarters and then went over to Kroger and cashed them in! Great return on your money...hard to pass that up!


And I don't see any reason why people can't do multiple deposits of $40 in change without even walking away from the machine. The machine doesn't know it's the same person two (three, more?) times in a row.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lot's of questions, so since i did it last year, I'll try to answer them.

Check the coinstar site for locations that issue gift certificates.  We've got four machines in my town and only one issues GC's.  There will be list of GC's, and you press the one for Amazon.  

The machine will issue you a receipt with a code that you can enter into your Amazon account for the amount you put in the machine.  There will also be a section attached that you have to fill in and mail to coinstar to get the extra $10 GC.  It takes 4-6 weeks to get it, and comes in a ratty little #8 envelope that you will never guess contains your free $10 GC.  

I always put in a little bit more than the $40 just so it doesn't look suspicious.  Probably nobody notices, but I feel better about it.


----------



## pidgeon92

Here is the website:

http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2009Promo

And here are the rules, I bolded the pertinent parts:



> Official Rules
> 
> *To get your free $10 gift card by mail, follow these instructions carefully.
> 
> Obtain an official claim form when you convert in a single transaction at least 40 U.S. dollars (in coins only) into a gift card or eCertificate at participating Coinstar Centers. The claim form will be displayed at the end of qualified Coinstar® receipts.
> 
> Valid Dates are 12:00AM on 11/9/09 - 11:59PM on 12/6/09
> 
> Complete the claim form in its entirety.
> 
> Submit the completed claim form. Claims must be postmarked by 1/6/10 and received by 1/13/10. Claims postmarked after the applicable date, incomplete submissions, and illegible submissions will be returned as ineligible.
> 
> Mail toCoinstar Holiday 09 Bonus Offer, Department D, PO Box 6112 Douglas, AZ 85655-6112
> 
> Receive the $10 gift card via mail. Allow 6-8 weeks for processing. If terms and conditions are not met, the $10 gift card will not be sent. Coinstar is not responsible for any claims lost, damaged, or delayed in transit.
> 
> General terms and conditions: the $10 holiday bonus offer ends 12/6/09. Offer valid in the U.S. only and excludes Puerto Rico. Offer good on qualified coin transactions made between 11/9/09 and 12/6/09. Transactions occurring before or after these dates are not eligible for this offer. Limit 1 per name, address, or household. * Void where prohibited. Not valid with any other offer. No cash substitutions. Valid on coin transactions only. Failure to follow the above rules may result in disqualification. PLEASE RETAIN A COPY OF ALL SUBMITTED MATERIALS FOR YOUR RECORDS, ORIGINALS WILL NOT BE RETURNED
> 
> Coinstar reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to disqualify any individual it finds to be tampering with the operation of the Rebate program, to be acting in violation of these Official Rules, or to be acting in disruptive manner, or with the intent to annoy, abuse, threaten or harass any other person.
> 
> Any person attempting to defraud or in any way tamper with this program will be ineligible and may be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.
> 
> Coinstar reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to cancel or suspend this program should viruses, bugs or other causes beyond its control corrupt the proper administration or security of the Rebate.
> 
> Coinstar reserves the right to modify the rules of the program in any way or at any time, as long as reasonable notice is given.


----------



## auntmarge

auntmarge said:


> And I don't see any reason why people can't do multiple deposits of $40 in change without even walking away from the machine. The machine doesn't know it's the same person two (three, more?) times in a row.


Although you'd have to have different people send in the forms....


----------



## crebel

I took my change this morning.  My machine showed the same offer, counted $51.47 in change and then said it couldn't complete the requested transaction and spit out a receipt to take to the customer service desk for cash (no extra charge).  So piffle, no Amazon e-certificate and $51 in bills I have to take to the bank (not today since it is Veteran's Day) and change for coins to put back in the Coinstar in a couple of days to see if it is working.  I'm like meljackson, only 1 machine in town with e-certificates and no place in the state that sells Amazon gift cards.  It is worth the extra steps for an extra $10 towards kindle books!


----------



## drenee

In case you all missed it, one of the bold print rules is COINS ONLY for the extra $10.00
deb


----------



## angelad

ladyknight33 said:


> YAY!!! Just found two locations in town that do amazon certificates. I will be cashing this weekend.


Care to share if they are well known?


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> In case you all missed it, one of the bold print rules is COINS ONLY for the extra $10.00
> deb


My Coinstar only does coins, I wish there was one around here that took bills too.


----------



## drenee

I agree, I would love to have one to take my bills as well.  And if I  hadn't have read the small print 
I might have tried to find one to take a couple of 20s and get my extra 10.
deb


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I always put in a little bit more than the $40 just so it doesn't look suspicious. Probably nobody notices, but I feel better about it.


Today I put in $40.10. 

It spits out an extra long receipt with the Gift Card Code at the top and the rebate form to send in for the $10 at the bottom. I'm waiting to imput it into Amazon until after hubbys subscription to coffee syrup ships. I get so annoyed when that stuff takes my book money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I'm not going to go to the trouble to find a bank to cash a check just to get change.

BUT, when I left the mall this afternoon, it has a system where you put in your ticket, it tells you how much, and then you pay by cash or CC.  It was $2 so I paid with a $5 bill.  Surprise!  Change given in Quarters!!!!  If I'd known that I'd have paid with a $20!  

Still -- I'm $3 closer to CoinStar. . . . .


----------



## sebat

drenee said:


> In case you all missed it, one of the bold print rules is COINS ONLY for the extra $10.00
> deb


I wonder if that is a new rule. Last year, I put in an extra $5 bill to make up the difference.


----------



## 4Katie

I can't believe it - just last night we gave my son, who works at a bank, 34 POUNDS of coins to roll. He's gonna roll them and take them to the bank, and then splits the money with his brother. JUST LAST NIGHT!

They have Coinstar machines where he lives, so I'm asking him to take them to Coinstar instead.

One question though... doesn't Coinstar take a percentage of the money you put in? How do they make money?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CoinStar does take a percentage if you ask for cash.  If you ask for an e-certificate -- which is what you get for Amazon -- it doesn't.  Presumably Amazon pays them for the advertising, as it were.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I'm not going to go to the trouble to find a bank to cash a check just to get change.


It wasn't any trouble for me... I was headed to my bank to cash a check from my sister anyways, so all I did was ask for quarters instead of bills...really easy to do for a 25% return on my money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't have a bank.    We belong to a Credit Union, which is great. . . .but I do 99% of my banking on line or via ATM.  Really, it's 100% but I do write a couple of checks a month.  

There are branches where I could physically go up and talk to a person, but they're not particularly convenient.  So, I get cash from the ATM's, buy stuff with bills and pocket the change. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sebat said:


> I wonder if that is a new rule. Last year, I put in an extra $5 bill to make up the difference.


My machine will take coins or bills, but not a combination of the two. Some machines take credit cards. Mine has a slot for it, but it's impossible to swipe with it.


----------



## esper_d

This was very helpful last year and glad its back.
Thanks for the heads up this year.


----------



## bkworm8it

woo hooo!! I was hanging on to all of my change waiting, hoping, praying they would do this again!!

Thanks for posting

theresam


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've used the Coinstar Amazon GCs as a way to redeem my spare change before, so my eyes popped with interest when I saw the subject....But if I am reading this right, I see you have to send in a form, etc.  After problems with rebates, that raises my hackles.  Are the $10 GCs sent pretty reliably on this, or is there a problem similar to some electronics rebates with "lost" forms, or forms supposedly not filled out properly?

Even if they are reliable, I'm beginning to think that it might not be worth it to make a trip to the Melodrama Villain's Credit Union, lug around a bunch of rolls of quarters to the grocery store, then fill out a form and wait for it to be mailed back....


----------



## KindleGirl

I did this promotion last year and didn't have any problems. The form only asks for your name, address, phone and maybe email. It only takes a minute to fill out and mail. My GC was mailed within the time frame that they said.


----------



## love2read

drenee said:


> In case you all missed it, one of the bold print rules is COINS ONLY for the extra $10.00
> deb


I did this last year at my local Coin Star Machine and even though it says COINS ONLY, I put in 2 $20.00 bills and still got the extra rebate form to send in and did get my rebate back by mail.

So if your Coin Star Machine takes bills and gives Amazon Gift Certificates, you don't need to go to the bank and get coins to do this.

I'll give it a try in a few days, when I go over that way and let you know for sure that it works again this year with bills.

Lynn


----------



## pidgeon92

The Coinstars here that have Amazon gift certificates are all in Jewel grocery stores....

The Coinstar at the first Jewel I stopped at today with my bag-o-change was full.  

The Coinstar at the second Jewel was working, so I poured in my coins, and shoveled them in.... I did two ~$50 transactions, and I have filled out one form for me, and one going to my dad....


----------



## drenee

Lynn, thank you very much for checking that out for us.  
I'd much rather throw a couple 20s in than carry all that
change around.
deb


----------



## Angela

I am so glad they are doing this again this year! I am also glad I haven't had time to get to the Coinstar machine lately!!

I did this last year and it is well worth it. I divided my coins up so that I could make multiple "deposits" and get additional GCs. This has probably been covered by others (I didn't read all the posts), but the stipulation last year was $40 in coins got you a $10 GC and only one per address. I just filled out the additional ones to be sent to mom, daughter, etc and let them know they were coming. They do take a while to come and when they arrive there is nothing on the envelope to indicate what it is so you want to be sure and open any "junk" mail to be sure you are not throwing your GC away.


----------



## 12

DawnOfChaos said:


> Thanks for sharing!


I'm going out on a limb here and assuming you are talking to me (since i posted the new promo which got merged with the old) ... in which case: you are VERY, very welcome! (and: Thank you!)

I am new here and trying to put forward as many deals as i can (be they amazon book deals or gift cert deals!) to pay y'all back for this awesome board. i hope i've done good!

i haven't done this coinstar deal yet. but i hope to before the weekend is done. an immediate 25% return on my moolah is an awfully s-w-e-e-t deal!!!


----------



## 12

crebel said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm taking coins later this morning - should have $40+! Maybe I'll only add them to the machine a little at a time and stop when it just goes above $40 and save the rest to do another 40 by the 6th. If I recall, you get $10 each time you go over $40, but not $20 if you went over $80 in one shot.


Does this mean i can take advantage of this deal _more than once_?

for some reason i was thinking i could only do this once. but then that wouldnt make sense either, i guess? is there a way for the machine to know you've done the deal before?

my local grocer store is smack-dab up against my bank. so i could go get $40 in quarts and pump them into the CS mach all day without much effort.

so i'm guessing they must have a way of preventing my doing just that??

===========================================================================================================

EDIT: i've now read throuh the whole thread and yes, now i see how the limit works. you don't get the free $10 cert right away, you have to mail away and wait. which of course they can limit redemptions by address.

thank you! ALL of you! you are each and all an amazing info source! thanks to everyone that merged, responded to, or otherwise added to my original post. This feels like a real community here. And i hope i might find a place here too.


----------



## 12

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just checked the website the other day and they weren't showing this promotion. Thanks whoever found it.


You are welcome!!  

I was so happy when i found it and couldn't wait to share it here. I ACTUALLY THOUGHT OF THIS BOARD FIRST, AS SOON AS I FOUND THE DEAL! i thought you all might appreciate the deal. BUT! i didn't know that y'll had already known about this deal before a long time ago. and that this new deal was a repeat of a old promo. what a hoot!! I am all happy & giggle inside.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

woo hoo free money. I have more then $40 worht of change. I have been keeping change for Christmas shopping. My Husband keeps saying he is going to get it cashed at a bank. I told him he could if he wanted to but that if he didn't, I would be bringing it to a Coinstar machine for an Amazon gift certificate and do some of my family Christmas shopping with it.

He hasn't so I will.

Awesome.


----------



## Anju 

12 - you have done good    I'm just jealous because we don't have Coin Star here, and I don't go back north enough, besides I don't have any US coins  

Even though this was done last year, we do need to be reminded everytime something like this comes up.  So Thanks!


----------



## 4Katie

Ann in Arlington said:


> CoinStar does take a percentage if you ask for cash. If you ask for an e-certificate -- which is what you get for Amazon -- it doesn't. Presumably Amazon pays them for the advertising, as it were.


Thank you. My son has already taken our coins, and I have $100 in gift certificates coming! Woohoo for me.


----------



## kevindorsey

Got my first one!  Woo hoo!


----------



## sjc

> Now if they would just move the machine to some place other than right in front of all the check out lines... Tongue


They just relocated ours and bought it a twin and set them in their own separate alcove...GREAT!!!


----------



## love2read

drenee said:


> Lynn, thank you very much for checking that out for us.
> I'd much rather throw a couple 20s in than carry all that
> change around.
> deb


I went to my local Coinstar yesterday and used 2 $20.00 bills and I still got the mail-in part for the additional $10.00. So if anyone lives near a Coinstar machine that accepts bills and gives Amazon e-certificates, you don't need to stop at the bank and get coins.

Lynn


----------



## crebel

Woo Hoo!  The Coinstar machine was working today! $51.92 now in e-certificate and mail-in receipt for $10 bonus is in the mail!  I love Coinstar.

Chris


----------



## Lizbeth

12 said:


> Does this mean i can take advantage of this deal _more than once_?
> 
> for some reason i was thinking i could only do this once. but then that wouldnt make sense either, i guess? is there a way for the machine to know you've done the deal before?
> 
> my local grocer store is smack-dab up against my bank. so i could go get $40 in quarts and pump them into the CS mach all day without much effort.
> 
> so i'm guessing they must have a way of preventing my doing just that??
> 
> ===========================================================================================================
> 
> EDIT: i've now read throuh the whole thread and yes, now i see how the limit works. you don't get the free $10 cert right away, you have to mail away and wait. which of course they can limit redemptions by address.
> 
> thank you! ALL of you! you are each and all an amazing info source! thanks to everyone that merged, responded to, or otherwise added to my original post. This feels like a real community here. And i hope i might find a place here too.


WELL.. I thought I was being the smarty.. I did not see a "limit" so I went to 3 different coinstars (yes.. 120.00 bucks worth of change) so that I would get a seperate one.. each time.. now I am thinking I wont get it.. but I did not see a "limit".. I have already mailed them off.. with all the same name and address... although in seperate envelopes.. oh well.. we will see..


----------



## crebel

Lizbeth said:


> WELL.. I thought I was being the smarty.. I did not see a "limit" so I went to 3 different coinstars (yes.. 120.00 bucks worth of change) so that I would get a seperate one.. each time.. now I am thinking I wont get it.. but I did not see a "limit".. I have already mailed them off.. with all the same name and address... although in seperate envelopes.. oh well.. we will see..


Bummer! You may be out of luck, the bottom of the form does say "One per household or name." If I get another one, I will send it to a friend.


----------



## Cat

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've used the Coinstar Amazon GCs as a way to redeem my spare change before, so my eyes popped with interest when I saw the subject....But if I am reading this right, I see you have to send in a form, etc. After problems with rebates, that raises my hackles. Are the $10 GCs sent pretty reliably on this, or is there a problem similar to some electronics rebates with "lost" forms, or forms supposedly not filled out properly?
> 
> Even if they are reliable, I'm beginning to think that it might not be worth it to make a trip to the Melodrama Villain's Credit Union, lug around a bunch of rolls of quarters to the grocery store, then fill out a form and wait for it to be mailed back....


I sent in two last year, and got them both. I used my address, and my parents. Good question, though. Why not start a poll?
I got my $10 no problem
I got my $10 after 8 weeks
I got my $10 but it was unusable
I didn't get my $10

Or with questions along those lines.  I'm just suggesting. I'm thinking it was a good experience overall, since people aren't here this year warning us away, but it's still early.

Whether you think it's worth it is up to you, but I'd take off the cape, funny hat, and _especially_ that mask when in the bank if I were you.


----------



## drenee

Why would the $10 be unusable?  Just curious.

deb


----------



## Cat

If coinstar turned them down for sending in more than one, or not filling out the form correctly? I dunno. I guess they wouldn't have even sent a $10 code, so I guess unusable was a bad choice of word.


----------



## drenee

okay...thanks.  I just wondered if there was something else I should watch out for.
deb


----------

